# Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)



## kiwikenobi

*I AM NOW RUNNING A TOWN TUNE MAKER THREAD ON THE NEW HORIZONS BOARD:*

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477902

Please take all requests there. 

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED*


I've discovered I have a bit of a knack for turning songs into town tunes. If anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask!

If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
_This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._

You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 
Please note that Town Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. 

Also note: in town tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a town tune for you.

Also! *- means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).*

(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)

Also, please use the *"SEARCH THREAD"* feature to see if I've done a song that you want before, I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made.

Any requests?


----------



## goro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeitvjG-dgI
could you possibly do the little chorus segment from 0:17 to around 0:21? i've only been able to find one other tune for danganronpa and i'm not good at tunes in the slightest aha


----------



## Hanzoisbae

0:42 to 0:49
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e9r5hx47kxM
I love this song and would love if you did it


----------



## Warrior

If you can try find a recognisable motif in here for a town tune I'd really appreciate it! I think around 0:24- 0:29 is what I want.

with B-B- I'm getting the start I want but dunno how to continue (the low b)


----------



## Hanzoisbae

if you finish them I recommend sending a audio file, video of tune, or sending image of tune notes so they can try it themselves and see if they like it


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "DANGANRONPA OST: -1-01- DANGANRONPA":

F-EDB---
F-EDB---

All the low notes.


Here is "Super Mario Odyssey - Jump Up, Super Star!":

DCBCD---
DCBCD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "Final Fantasy IV Ds Ost - Melody of Lute":

B--B--E-
-B--D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. It's kind of a tricky song, let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of it.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

I loved it but I kinda messed with it found out it didnt need a repeated note just stretched out ones
so here it is just a little edit 
tip: high notes work best

D-CBCD-
D-CBCD-
tysm for making the original :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "h3h3productions - Great moves! Keep it up!":

G--FGFGC
D--CGFGC

All the high notes.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

I want to marry this thread and hug you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Owl City - Fireflies":

AE-EDED-
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

since this is my 4th request I'll pay you 11tbt (1tbt=200,000 bells) to do this one tysm 0:23-0:26 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=feA64wXhbjo


----------



## kiwikenobi

I don't need any TBT, but thanks anyway.

Here is "Bag Raiders - Shooting Stars":

B--BC-GE
B--BC-GE

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

ok but keep up the good work!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thanks.

Does anyone else have any town tune requests? I'm still taking them.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

naegi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeitvjG-dgI
> could you possibly do the little chorus segment from 0:17 to around 0:21? i've only been able to find one other tune for danganronpa and i'm not good at tunes in the slightest aha



↑you forgot about him


----------



## kiwikenobi

Didn't forget, just missed it completely. ^o^;>

Added it so that it's in the correct place chronologiclally.


----------



## Warrior

Thanks so much! I actually tweaked it a bit and made it faster but using your base I got something I'm pretty happy with. 

In case there's any FF4 fans out there here's what I got for Melody of lute.

B-B-E-B-
D-C_BC-_


----------



## Sloom

Could you do Symphony by Clean Bandit:

https://youtu.be/9ek7smbrVyc

From 0:04 to 0:08?
Tysm!! Not a huge fan of the singing in this song, but the music is beast ~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Clean Bandit Symphony feat Zara- Larsson Lyric":

DEF-A-E-
A-C-F---

The first A is high, the second A and all other notes are low.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Woo, Kiwi, I didn't know you were a musician! Great work! 
I tried to make a tune and failed hard, it came nothing as I intended, but I got so used to it over time that I'm reluctant to change it now, lol x)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Well, I don't know that I'd call myself a musician. I can't read music, and I don't know much about music theory. But I can hear pitches accurately and can recreate them as town tunes pretty well. ^o^;>

If you change your mind, feel free to post a request here, I'll be happy to give it a try.


----------



## Allure

I was wondering if could do a part from Grace VanderWaal's "Moonlight" Whichever part is easiest to try and re-create!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Allure, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.


----------



## Allure

Sorry, of course! Here: Moonlight from 33 to 37 seconds <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Grace VanderWaal - Moonlight"

EBAGEG-A
EBAGEG-A

Low E, all other notes high.

That version tries to include the entire four seconds of the song you asked for, to complete the musical phrase. This version follows the individual notes more closely, but only fits a short portion of the song into it:

E-BBB-BA
GEG---A-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Allure

Oh, you've gone above and beyond! Thank you so much! <3 Leaving a tip of 5 TBT!


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need for tips, I'm happy to do this for free. I'm glad that you like what I did with the song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for a town tune?


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

https://youtu.be/Vz4VpJKFamo?t=23
The general beat from :24-:47, however many times that beat can fully loop, I'm guessing it could repeat maybe once or twice but whatever works.

Also, I came up with a town tune from a video game I thought about sharing, would it make sense to share it in this thread in case anyone would want it or would you prefer me to make my own thread?


----------



## kiwikenobi

You can share a town tune here if you want, but I don't know how much attention it will get, since I imagine most people come to this thread with a request of their own. But maybe some of them are just here to browse to see what's already been made. So, you can post your own town tune if you like, it doesn't bother me. 

Here is "CtC Patchouli's Theme: Locked Girl ~ the Girl's Secret Room":

B--EC---
D--EC---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Thanks, that came out perfect.  Here's the tune I'd like to share:

"Resident Evil 4 - Save Theme" (Game is rated M but the video is safe)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOe9FG1P5vI

High B, Low D, High G, High E, Rest (not sustain), Low D, High D, Rest, Rest, High C, Rest, Rest, High B, Rest, High G, Rest

You could replace some rests with sustains if you want but I think it sounds pretty good with the rests. Hope someone out there may enjoy it.  And thanks again for your generosity with the town tunes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Cool. 

And does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## PaperCat

if you are still taking requests perhaps the first 14 seconds of this song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWMiBj0yDJg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "CELLAR DARLING - Avalanche ":

DDD-E-F-
G-A---zz

Low D and E, high G and A.

Fourteen seconds is too long to fit into a town tune, generally only about 2-5 seconds of a song will fit into a town tune, sometimes more or less if the song is very fast or very slow. If you didn't want the very, very beginning of the song like I did, please let me know which part you would prefer me to do.


----------



## PaperCat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "CELLAR DARLING - Avalanche ":
> 
> DDD-E-F-
> G-A---zz
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.
> 
> Fourteen seconds is too long to fit into a town tune, generally only about 2-5 seconds of a song will fit into a town tune, sometimes more or less if the song is very fast or very slow. If you didn't want the very, very beginning of the song like I did, please let me know which part you would prefer me to do.



Oh wow, that was quick! Yeah i figured anywhere within the first 14 seconds was good. im not good at figuring out what part of a song is good for a town tune. Thank you!


----------



## Laureline

Could you make a tune from this song? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnJ6LuUFpMo&index=8&list=PLsghEjmdI8dzadRD_A9AczEsFy_se0Xlg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "J. Balvin, Willy William - Mi Gente":

D-FAE-E-
D-FAE-E-

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Yuzu

ooo would you be able to make this whistle sound? : D

https://youtu.be/gF-Cs-2-SHA?t=8s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the whistle from "[Teaser] B.A.P _ HONEYMOON (Trailer 1)":

A--GAGE-
--DEDAA-

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## Yuzu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is the whistle from "[Teaser] B.A.P _ HONEYMOON (Trailer 1)":
> 
> A--GAGE-
> --DEDAA-
> 
> Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.



wowweee you are fast :'D ty!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## Cascade

can you do this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u9aQ1Z8scM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Battle! Trainer - Pok?mon Sun & Moon":

C--F---E
G---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Cascade

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Battle! Trainer - Pok?mon Sun & Moon":
> 
> C--F---E
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



whoa thanks  I'll try it now.


----------



## Sweetley

Hi there! Do you still take requests? If so, could you make a town tune based on the part 
from 1:00-1:05 from this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3j2NYZ8FKs

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls":

EEDDBDDE
----BDDE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Sweetley

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls":
> 
> EEDDBDDE
> ----BDDE
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!


----------



## leenaby

Hello there! If you're still taking any more town tune request? If so, can you try to do a tune that is around from 1:21-1:25? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-tggRh__SE&t=322s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aspertia City - Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2":

A-E-DA--
DE--DA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## leenaby

Ahhh thank you so much for this! Much appreciated! <3


----------



## tweety21

Hi! Can you try to do this tune from 0:20-0:30 more or less, please? If yes, thank you! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUNolF0aqo8&list=PLkCzL8tTtNxX62Wtp9eqQ_A1WDZg4DpD7&index=2


----------



## Zavester

https://youtu.be/xr9KFynxBpA

Hi! Could you do 0:05 to 0:11? I know it's a lot of notes so you can play with it.

I would also appreciate if you could also do 0:51 to 0:57


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Free! Iwatobi Swim Club - Taste the satisfaction [HD OST] 1-2":

E--C----
E--C--G-

E and first C are low, second C and G are high.


Here is "Eterna Forest - Pok?mon Diamond & Pearl":

BC-BAB-C
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

The later part you asked for is here:

EF-EC-AD
---zzzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Zavester

Wow! That sounds exactly like what I was hoping for thank you! You're really good with this stuff haha


----------



## Laureline

Thank you for making a town tune for me. It sounds just like mi gente.


----------



## Zavester

https://youtu.be/uzzg2gWKeTk

I got another request. This one is for when my town is in Spring. 
Could you do the first two xylophone parts? 0:00 to 0:04
As well as the piano bit from 0:13 to 0:17?

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lacunosa Town - Pok?mon Black & White Music":

DC-EG--C
-CB-DE--

Second C and second D and both E's are low, all other notes are high.

And the later part you asked for is here:

B-CE--AG
-FEDE---

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Zavester

Ahh yay! It sounds awesome! I'll have to think up some for Winter and Summer haha. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## tweety21

Oooh, thank you, really!


----------



## CaramelCookie

I decided to go for it and make a change, Kiwi! Could you please make a tune that sounds like K.K Imperial? You know the part after the initial gong, when the song actually begins?
Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ordinarily, I'd ask you to post a link to the song, but since it's already in the game, I can let it slide this time. 

Here is "K.K. Imperial":

EzzzDzzz
ABDzBzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I used rests instead of sustains (sleeping frog instead of line-mouth frog) because the original song is so staccato. Feel free to substitute the sustains if you'd prefer the notes to be held longer.


----------



## CaramelCookie

kiwikenobi said:


> Ordinarily, I'd ask you to post a link to the song, but since it's already in the game, I can let it slide this time.
> 
> Here is "K.K. Imperial":
> 
> EzzzDzzz
> ABDzBzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I used rests instead of sustains (sleeping frog instead of line-mouth frog) because the original song is so staccato. Feel free to substitute the sustains if you'd prefer the notes to be held longer.



Sorry, I just assumed you knew the song. x)
I'll try it tonight, thank you so much!
(By the way, I didn't understand a word of the second part. I'm completely music illiterate x) I should put the sleeping frogs where's Zs, right?)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Yes, z = sleeping frog and - = line mouth frog

Sleeping frog inserts beats of silence, line mouth frog makes the note before it play longer.


----------



## HBF

0:00 to 0:05, please.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CXab7046_a4


----------



## CaramelCookie

Kiwi, it worked! It's magic!! You did a great job, thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

HBF, the first five seconds of the song that you linked to is just the same note over and over again. If that's really what you wanted, it looks like this:

FFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFF

If you'd like a different part of the song done, please let me know.


----------



## PaperCat

may i request another for the future when i change my town tune again/when i make a second town?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3Vc26A4vh0

tbh im not sure what part would be best for a town tune. maybe somewhere around the 5 or 6 second mark?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jonne - Pime? On Oksan Taitto":

DDDDDAEF
DDDDDAFE

All the low notes.

And I always take requests, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## PaperCat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Jonne - Pime? On Oksan Taitto":
> 
> DDDDDAEF
> DDDDDAFE
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> And I always take requests, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.



Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Hi! Could I please have K.K.'s Mountain Song as a town tune?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPvuCIa7N6w

I'm not sure if you needed the link because the song is in the game, but here it is anyway. I was thinking the very beginning might work best, but if you think a different part would be better then by all means do that instead.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Links are always very useful and appreciated. 

Here is "Mountain Song":

G--GG-G-
A-G-F-B-

Low B, all other notes high. That version tries to match the exact timing of the original song. This one simplifies it to fit the whole musical phrase into the space of a town tune:

G-GGAGFB
BB---zzz

Low B, all other notes high.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Thank you so much! I will try them both out!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## Mellyjan3

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrCGpPZ8CCE
Obvi you cant fit the quick little sixteenth notes in between the main notes and thats ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw the whole thing is just the same notes over and over so it really isnt a thing where i can isolate which time lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Zelda Ocarina of Time Music Great Fairy Fountain":

G---F---
E---F---

High G, low E. I couldn't fit more of the melody into the town tune accurately because it requires two half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do in a row is one.


----------



## brutongaster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChPs2M3o1IE

if you could make a town tune out of 0:02-0:06 i'd be super happy! thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Final Fantasy VII - Honeybee Manor":

GDCGDCGD
Czzzzzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## brutongaster

it's perfect! thanks again!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Hello~ May I get a town tune of the opening from RF: Tides of Destiny?






Whatever you can fit from the beginning would be nice, thanks for considering!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rune - Factory Tides Of Destiny":

CDCDGE--
CDCDGE--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

https://youtu.be/5Uajg93olWQ

I would absolutely LOVE if you could turn this into a town tune. I was thinking the ending bit from around the 50 or 52 through 55-56 second mark, basically the bit with the swelling orchestra.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

kiwikenobi said:


> .



Just tried it and it sounds perfect, thank you for making this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "IT (Movie) - January Embers - Benjamin Wallfisch":

E---G--B
A---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "IT (Movie) - January Embers - Benjamin Wallfisch":
> 
> E---G--B
> A---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Simple and beautiful. Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## Voldecourt

https://youtu.be/aD3AVIsBaSs

Hi could I please request this from the beginning? Just as much as you're able to fit? I may also be coming back with more requests. Thanks for providing such a great service!


----------



## kiwikenobi

That's fine, you can request as many songs as you like! 

Here is "Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou OST - Furusato no Nioi":

GAB-AED-
--BABE--

Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## Voldecourt

kiwikenobi said:


> That's fine, you can request as many songs as you like!
> 
> Here is "Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou OST - Furusato no Nioi":
> 
> GAB-AED-
> --BABE--
> 
> Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.



It's perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

......and just like that, my mind is blank.

Could you try to do something with one of these?

Just the first line of the choruses.

https://youtu.be/7Jof7GNsU1k

OR

https://youtu.be/O69c2nQgWGI

Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ably.Saucey, I'm not 100% sure if I got the correct parts of the songs, since you didn't specify the seconds the part you want plays during, but I made my best guess, and here is what I got.

Here is "Al Jolson - Let Me Sing And I'm Happy 1930 The Music Of Irving Berlin":

G--EG--E
GE-A---z

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Dave Stamey: Spin That Pony ":

AAAAGGAB
BBAG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

https://youtu.be/UlbU1VeqpqU

Basically the part of the chorus that goes, "we used to joke and it felt like home". Was hard for me to pin down the seconds, but during the second chorus repeat, it seemed to be between the 1:40 and 1:45 mark.


----------



## LillyofVadness

This one may be sorta hard but I would LOVE LOVE LOVE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWTSK5waNs8 for my town tune. Just the first couple of seconds like 02 - 07 seconds or something shorter if it won't fit. It doesn't matter if it's perfect either, I'm just very nostalgic about this music.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

kiwikenobi said:


> Ably.Saucey, I'm not 100% sure if I got the correct parts of the songs, since you didn't specify the seconds the part you want plays during, but I made my best guess, and here is what I got.
> 
> Here is "Al Jolson - Let Me Sing And I'm Happy 1930 The Music Of Irving Berlin":
> 
> G--EG--E
> GE-A---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> 
> Here is "Dave Stamey: Spin That Pony ":
> 
> AAAAGGAB
> BBAG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Oh, I'm sorry.
Thank you very much though.


----------



## Kaey

ahh i'd love to request this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OX8JtJffWo 0:48ish-0:53
just the tune of her singing "i will follow where you lead", not the background music

tysm!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Griswolds - Beware the Dog":

DCC-B-AA
GAB-A-G-

Low D, all other notes high.



Here is "World of Warcraft - Music & Ambience - Grizzly Hills":

D-B--CD-
C-B-A-B-

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.



Here is "Gilmore Girls Theme Song":

DEF-E---
DCD-C---

All the low notes.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Hi! I actually have two requests. The first one is the mayan civilization theme in Age of Empires II:

https://youtu.be/piWEjRkuhi8?t=1m41s

The second one is the japanese civilization theme, also in Age of Empires II:

https://youtu.be/piWEjRkuhi8?t=1m9s


----------



## LillyofVadness

Aaaaah it's great, yes thank you! I adore it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the Mayans from "Age of Empires II HD - Civilization Themes (Up to Rise of the Rajas)":

D---zzzz
D---zzzz

High D or low D will work.


And the Japanese from the same source:

EFACE---
zzzzzzzz

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

I don't know if they'll sound the way you want, since there's no way to add percussion to town tunes, and the songs you chose rely a lot on percussion to sound the way they do. Let me know if you'd like me to try something else.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Thank you for the effort n_n! And sorry for the complicated music.


----------



## kiwikenobi

No worries, it wasn't even that complicated, just it included the element of percussion, which is not in town tunes, that's all. 

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## Huseyin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DblmFGsiUdM&t=6s

Could you please do 0:01-0:05? I tried doing it but I'm kinda bad at this...


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "One Hearth ~ Eliwood's Theme - Fire Emblem (Game Boy Advance)":

G----DGD
C--B--G-

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Huseyin

Thank you very much! It's perfect!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## Halfmasked

For the damaged coda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk3lknaWI9Q
37-42
Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rick and Morty Soundtrack - Evil Morty's Theme (Quality Extended) [For the Damaged Coda]":

AG-F-E-F
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## AngelBunny

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdG-t22VmY

can you do 0:37 - 0:40?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Love You Like A Love Song Baby - Selena Gomez":

F-FFGDEF
-F-FG---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## AngelBunny

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Love You Like A Love Song Baby - Selena Gomez":
> 
> F-FFGDEF
> -F-FG---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



ah! tysm!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Hey!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zQoQ1ckFxI

Id love for you to be able to to the beginning of this tune for me??
Thank you so much!!


----------



## ~Aki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIKZiQLnS4c
this, it kinda reminds me of bonetrousle a bit 
just the early beginning part if you would be so kind
Thanks in advance <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Skye Boat Song (lyrics) - Outlander (theme song) - feat. Kathryn Jones/Raya Yarbrough":

C-DCF-FF
G-AGC---

D and the first two C's are low. Last C and all other notes are high.


Here is "Grumpy Shark - Absurd Extravaganza (Fabro The Necromancer's Theme)":

A-A-AA-
E-E-EE-

I can't do the main melody part of the beginning because it contains too many half-step notes in a row, so I tried to go for the background part, though that isn't quite accurate either because it's all chords and I wasn't able to find the dominant note very easily.

Also, maybe it changes as it goes on, but the beginning of that song has much stronger "Death By Glamour" vibes to me than "Bonetrousle." But that's just my opinion, I don't know anything about the song or its source. ^o^;>


----------



## meo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wfD10MT7E

I don't have a preference. Whatever seems easiest to you or possible to convert.


----------



## ~Aki

WAIIIT I MEANT DEATH BY GLAMOUR T-T I screwed up my Undertale song names 
the _background_ reminds me of bonetrousle (papyrus xD) 
In all seriousness, thank you so much <3


----------



## ~Aki

WAIIIT I MEANT DEATH BY GLAMOUR T-T I screwed up my Undertale song names 
the _background_ reminds me of bonetrousle (papyrus xD) 
In all seriousness, thank you so much <3
posted itself twice  wut


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "A Tale Of Two Sisters - Soundtrack - 15. 'Epilogue'":

DEF--EFG
A---zzzz

Lew D and E, high G and A.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Skye Boat Song (lyrics) - Outlander (theme song) - feat. Kathryn Jones/Raya Yarbrough":
> 
> C-DCF-FF
> G-AGC---
> 
> D and the first two C's are low. Last C and all other notes are high.




aaah! thank you!! 

I got it once but had to re start and i could never find them again!

Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## CJODell62

All four of my town tunes are:
High G-D-D-G, Low D-G-G-D, High A-E-E-A, Low E-A-A-E.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Is that town tune from something? I don't recognize it.

And does anyone else have any requests today?


----------



## Voldecourt

https://youtu.be/sCSKZnpTNNE

Could I have this from the beginning please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou OST - Haru wo Shiraseru Mono~Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou no Theme":

CFG-----
G-AG-FC-

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## Voldecourt

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kazelle

x

can you make that into a tune that starts at 1:07, and just fit as many notes as you can after that?
idk if thats too difficult


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Tokyo Karan Koron] - Shokugeki no Souma ED - Spice (Piano cover) [Prince's FULL version]":

GACAGED-
DCDE---z

G, A, and the first C are high. Second C and all other notes are low.


----------



## Kazelle

thanks ^^


----------



## Paxx

https://youtu.be/8VGJGXMUhmc?t=1m27s
could you do the start of that time mark all the way to 1:33? it'll obviously need to be sped up a bit but if you can manage, that'd be awesome! 

if i doesnt work out, do the 0:00-003 mark. thank you so much if you can manage!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Avengers Theme Song":

A--ED---
C-B-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Paxx

thank you! :'D


----------



## UnderWish

Hello. I was wondering if you could do the very beginning of this
if not, anywhere in the song works, it's very repetitive and it's my favorite song from the soundtrack<3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Undertale OST - Alphys Lab (Unused)":

C--D--E-
F-G---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## UnderWish

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Undertale OST - Alphys Lab (Unused)":
> 
> C--D--E-
> F-G---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks so much<3


----------



## sierra117

Hello! I have a request for the beginning of this song from around 0:12-0:29. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "B?RNS - Electric Love":

C-------
D-A-----

All the high notes ore all the low notes will work.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Hi! Could you please do 0:52-0:56? Thanks!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime":

F-FG-AA-
C-CCDDD-

High G and A, low C and D.


----------



## UnderWish

Sorry to ask for another one, but could I get somewhere between 00:27 and 00:33 of this?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Hello! Can I have a town tune for this song please https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OWq38TikzU

could it be between 00:36 to 00:46 if that's not a problem? thankss


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, anyone can make as many requests as they want. 

Here is "sans.":

BAF-ED--
-F-E---z

Low E and D, high A and B.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Steven Universe | Stronger Than You | Cartoon Network":

BAGE-EBA
-D-B---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Is there anyone way you'd be able to turn this into a town tune? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLqlk7b7iaA
the begining istrumental part, at least. I'm not sure the exact time mark, but somewhere before the lyrics even start.

sorry if it's too complicated! ^^"


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, I enjoy making town tunes, and this one wasn't that difficult anyway. 

Here is "The Patron Saint Of Liars And Fakes":

F-EFC---
F-EFC---

Low E, high C.


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Wow, that's great! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Warrior

Hey there, can I get 0:17 to 0:23? (it's the same melody twice ^^ )


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Muppet Movie (1979) | Rainbow Connection | Kermit The Frog":

GDBDBDGD
C---zzzz

Low G and D, high B and C.


----------



## Torts McGorts

That's great! Thanks very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for a town tune?


----------



## Hipster

Hay!! Can you do 1:20-1:27?
https://youtu.be/Qj0Dmwxv-KY

Thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aqours 2ndSingle 「AQUARIUM」Full":

AGEGD---
AGABA---

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Hipster

Thank you so much you are awesome!! 



kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Aqours 2ndSingle 「AQUARIUM」Full":
> 
> AGEGD---
> AGABA---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! And thank you! 

Does anyone else have any requests for a town tune?


----------



## PaperCat

i would love a halloween tune for october. mayhaps the munsters theme?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFCnvH2E-6A


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Munsters theme song":

F---BC--
F---BC--

All the high notes. I wanted to try to do a more melodic part of the song, but unfortunately, it has too many half-step notes in a row to recreate accurately.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Anansia

Hello! I'd love Hushabye Mountain (Nightmare Before Christmas) please!
https://youtu.be/JFW54Lxy7So
About 9 seconds in, you hear Jack sing, I'd love the first lines "It isn't far to Hushabye Mountain" as a town tune if 1st all possible! If course you can make it a bit faster than it really is haha!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hushabye Mountain":

DE-FE-FE
DCCA---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Anansia

Thanks so much! ❤


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Hi!
Back again!  

Is there any chance you can do this one to?
Lyrics star 0.16/17.

Billy Joel - Vienna. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZdiXvDU4P0

thank you so much! 
<3


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Hey! Your town tune of Mountain Song worked perfectly!

Also, I was wondering if you could do K.K. Bossa too? I love this song a lot. I was thinking around the beginning of the song, like 0:10 to 0:15? But of course do what you think sounds best please!

https://youtu.be/PsgZS3WtArM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Vienna-Billy Joel":

G-G--DF-
FD---zzz

Low D, high G.


Unfortunately, the part exactly at 10 seconds into K.K. Bossa is two half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do with all natural notes is one. So, here is the beginning of K.K. Bossa instead:

B----GEG----EGAB-----CBA

It doesn't all fit into a town tune with the correct timing, but I wanted the whole musical phrase there. You can change it around to fit in as much as you want, or, here is a condensed version you can use if you don't want to mess around with it:

B-GEG-EA
B-CBA---

Low E, all other notes high


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Ok, thank you anyway! I'll try it.


----------



## jcar

hey! i would totally LOVE if you could make the first 7-8 seconds of this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfNJsDm5Di8 thank you so so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

jcar, if I'm not mistaken, the part of  the song you linked is actually the "Singing Princess" song from Shrek, which later became Dreamworks' logo song that plays before all of their movies. So, here is "Singing Princess" from Shrek:

EGA-AGE-
EGACBGE-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## jcar

it is!! thank you so much, i knew that song from shrek hahaha and found it in that video in youtube


----------



## UnderWish

Can you do this (the piano? i think? you may have to listen closely)

Anywhere from 2:10 to 2:25 it's okay if its short. c:


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "{ham} English The Wolf that Fell in Love with Little Red Riding Hood (Unblocked Upload)":

F-E-F-EF
GF-ED-C-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## UnderWish

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "{ham} English The Wolf that Fell in Love with Little Red Riding Hood (Unblocked Upload)":
> 
> F-E-F-EF
> GF-ED-C-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks so much<3


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests if anyone has any today.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Hi again! Could you do this please? It's the City theme from ACCF

https://youtu.be/O7ZyFS8DI-I

I really would like the theme at 2:07, that's when the main theme of the day music starts


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Animal Crossing City Folk Music - City Music (Complete)":

DF-DG-DA
--G---zz


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Thank you! sorry I keep asking for town tunes. You're really good at making them!


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, I like making town tunes. That's why I'm offering this service. If I didn't want people to make requests, I wouldn't ask for them. XD


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Sloom

Could you please do



Spoiler: K.K Lullaby (New Leaf)











From 0:00 to about 0:06? Also sorry for the video quality!
Your tunes are amazing and I've used so many of them now x.x
Thank you! ~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is K.K. Lullaby:

B-C-D-G-
A-G-B---

C, D, and the first B are low, G, A, and the last B are high.


----------



## Sloom

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is K.K. Lullaby:
> 
> B-C-D-G-
> A-G-B---
> 
> C, D, and the first B are low, G, A, and the last B are high.



Wow! That was really fast. Thank you. I'll try it out in a second ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my goodness, I just tried it and it was literally the cutest thing to hear Isabelle sing it! Tysm! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Heya please can you do https://youtu.be/6sjtYWoPKKU from 0:36 to 0:42 ♥ 
It's quite slow though so it would be nice if it was a little faster


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Melanie Martinez - Gingerbread Man Music Box Ver.":

D--DDDDF
EDDCCDA-

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

Can you do Elevatorstuck? Specifically from 0:08-0:17


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Homestuck - ElevatorStuck":

G---D---B---A-BAG---D---F---

That's the complete musical phrase, anyway. You can trim it down to fit a town tune however you like, or you can use this abbreviated version that I made if you still want the whole musical phrase with imperfect timing:

G-D-B-AB
G-D-F---

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

Thanks SO much


----------



## PaperCat

I have loved all the ones you have made for me before, so may I request another? Either one of these songs. I am not sure what would translate best into a town tune.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co0A3vT-6-k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwo6bMKBaw


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "KORPIKLAANI - ?mm?nhauta":

G-F-E-D-
DEDA---z

High G, all other notes low.


"KORPIKLAANI - Rauta" seems to be mostly rhythmic repetition of a single note, so I don't think it will work well as a town tune, but if you hear a particular part you'd like me to try, please tell me the specific seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to give it a try.


----------



## PaperCat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "KORPIKLAANI - ?mm?nhauta":
> 
> G-F-E-D-
> DEDA---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> "KORPIKLAANI - Rauta" seems to be mostly rhythmic repetition of a single note, so I don't think it will work well as a town tune, but if you hear a particular part you'd like me to try, please tell me the specific seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to give it a try.



I figured it might not make a good theme. But thank you for the other one!! Gonna use it in my new town


----------



## metswee

hey! I was wondering if you could make the first instrumental bit of this song into a town tune? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiSmP8b83MI thank you ; u ;


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Uchuu patrol Luluco op full - CRY MAX Do-Heijitsu":

G-GE-DE-
G-GE-DE-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## metswee

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Uchuu patrol Luluco op full - CRY MAX Do-Heijitsu":
> 
> G-GE-DE-
> G-GE-DE-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



ah thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## Voldecourt

https://youtu.be/-6o8Sb1vg18

Could you please make this? From around 46 seconds or any time you think would be best?

https://youtu.be/fGullV-Ly1U

And could you please make this from either the 19 second mark on or again whatever you think would work best? Thanks again for this great service! I'm so indecisive on town tunes.  I have so many saved in a file and I keep rotating them lol.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Nothing wrong with rotating town tunes. If you were supposed to keep the same one forever, the game wouldn't give you the option to change it as many times as you like. 

Here is "Boku no Hero Academia OST - Bright and Cheerful":

EEEDEGDC
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Epic Heroic Orchestral Music | Royalty Free - "Superhero To The Rescue":

C-G-C-E-
F-EDE-C-

All the low notes.


----------



## Voldecourt

Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Noir

Hii! If it's possible to do the chorus for 306 - Emilie Autumn?

The chorus starts at 1:05 if I read it correctly, and as much as the chorus you would see fit for it. ;x;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LF3pQQLHxk

It's my favorite song by her. xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "306 - Emilie Autumn":

DDAAGG--
-FEFGE--

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Noir

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "306 - Emilie Autumn":
> 
> DDAAGG--
> -FEFGE--
> 
> High A, all other notes low.



Awesome, I will test when I get back from the island! :3


----------



## Sunnybone

Could you try the opening of Star Trek TOS please? From 0:09-0:13 if possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please post a link to the song you would ilke me to turn into a town tune so that I can hear it.


----------



## PaperCat

they did post a link  its "opening of Star Trek TOS"
anywho...

May I please get the skyrim theme song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVy7YPNP_zI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, I see. I didn't see that before. I was looking for a regular copy and pasted link. I'm not used to people making links all fancy and looking like regular text. ^o^;>

Anyway, here is "John Williams conducts Alexander Courage's Star Trek TOS Theme":

G-CF----
ECACG---

Secong G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


And here is "Skyrim Theme Song - Full (Dovahkiin Song)":

B--E--B-
-A---zzz

First B and E are low, second B and A are high.


----------



## Halloqueen

I have my doubts that this will be possible to convert, but I'm terrible at the town tune mechanic and don't know for sure, so I'd appreciate if you could give it a shot even if it doesn't work. It's the theme song from the 1988 movie Killer Klowns from Outer Space.

The song starts at about 0:40/0:41.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMP42SoWajQ

Please and thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, "Entry of the Gladiators (Thunder and Blazes)," which is that classical "circus" song that is used everywhere, and which is being referenced in that part of "Killer Klowns from Outer Space Theme," has no less than seven half-step notes in a row in the iconic part, and the most that a town tune is able to do with its all natural notes is one half step. I can't even make a semi-accurate recreation of that part of the song because of how close together all of the half-steps are.

Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or another song, and I'll be happy to try it for you.


----------



## Halloqueen

kiwikenobi said:


> Unfortunately, "Entry of the Gladiators (Thunder and Blazes)," which is that classical "circus" song that is used everywhere, and which is being referenced in that part of "Killer Klowns from Outer Space Theme," has no less than seven half-step notes in a row in the iconic part, and the most that a town tune is able to do with its all natural notes is one half step. I can't even make a semi-accurate recreation of that part of the song because of how close together all of the half-steps are.
> 
> Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or another song, and I'll be happy to try it for you.



Darn. I'll be back sometime if I can figure out a different song to use. Thanks for giving it a try.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'll be happy to try another song, or another part of the same song, if you'd like. Just let me know. 

And does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm still taking town tune requests if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for a new day of town tunes.


----------



## PaperCat

I am not addicted to changing my town tune...

Mayhaps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yo5fbceJVM ?
Like, maybe starting around 1:20?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dragon Age: Inquisition - Main Theme":

A---E---
C-B-A---

E and first A are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I was wondering if you might be able to do the JAWS movie theme? I like the very beginning and the part around 1:24-1:33 (I think it's the "attack" music). Either part would be great! I know nothing about music so I'm not sure if this has the right notes. I apologize if it doesn't. Thanks!

https://youtu.be/RXEvIb1YEgM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the Jaws theme:

EFEFEFEF
EFEFEFEF

Low E.

I'm not sure if you meant something other than just that main two-note Jaws thing, so if what I did doesn't sound right please let me know if there's a different part of the song you would prefer.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

If it's alright to make another request maybe this one?

Starting from 1:00 if possible c:


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "FFXIV OST - Freefall (Final Steps of Faith Phase 2)":

ABCG--A-
G---D---

G and second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.


----------



## Valzed

Thank you, kiwikenobi! I can't wait to try out my JAWS theme!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## YetAgain

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtNzebO-2KA Any part of this would be great


----------



## HopeForHyrule

https://youtu.be/qe805YBjBpM

I just love this music so much and it will be too perfect for my upcoming winter town. Any part of it is fine with me!


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I'm back. I hope that's okay. This time I have 2 songs by Guns N' Roses. 

The first song is November Rain. The part I'd like is 2:06 - 2:12... I think. The lyrics are "It's hard to hold a candle in the cold November rain". Thank you!

https://youtu.be/8SbUC-UaAxE

The second song is Paradise City. The part I'd like is 00:20 - 00:26, I think. It's the first time the chorus is sung.

https://youtu.be/Rbm6GXllBiw

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Disney's Toontown Online: Official Soundtrack - Main Theme":

CDEF--C-
-C----zz

All the low notes.


Here is "Shiveria: Town (Snow Kingdom) - Super Mario Odyssey Soundtrack":

FGA-FA--
FACAF---

All the high notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Guns N' Roses - November Rain":

CCD--CD-
-FD-C---

All the low notes.


That part of "Guns N' Roses - Paradise City" is actually just one note repeated over and over. I can make it into a town tune if you'd like, but perhaps there's a different part of the song that you would prefer?


----------



## Valzed

Thank you for November Rain! I love this song!

Oh, boy!  I didn't realize it was the same note. I knew I was clueless when it came to music but I didn't realize I was _that_ bad. I would like a different part but I'm not sure what and I did such an excellent job picking a part the first time. Do you have any suggestions for which part might make a good town tune?


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Can I request another one?
This song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9ow42XTx4I
(The instrumental bridge starts at 2:30 in the video)

edit: also this one two (if you can)! https://youtu.be/sZTpLvsYYHw?t=37s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Don't worry, Valzed, it's actually not that obvious that that part of the song is basically just one note repeated, because it makes use of rhythm and harmony (multiple notes played at the same time that sound good together, which can't be done in a town tune) to disguise it. I'm not familiar with the song, myself, so I'm not sure what part would represent it well. I may pick one at random that doesn't sound much like it when it's isolated, but I can try. I'll post what I come up with soon.


Here is "The Postal Service - Such Great Heights":

FFFFFFFF
EEEEEEEE

Low E.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Guns N' Roses - Paradise City":

AGFG-A-F
ED---zzz

Low D and E, all other notes high.


Here is "The Killers - All These Things That I've Done":

CCCACF--
CCCACF--


----------



## Spooky.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBdVXkSdhwU

Can you do the whistle at :28 seconds in?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS (방탄소년단) 'DNA' Official MV":

EDEE---B
DCB----z

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## PaperCat

Mayhaps this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiKj0Z_Xnjc

maybe around the 48 second mark? or whichever part in the song is easier. just like the main melody


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Stromae - Papaoutai":

AAAAC-D-
AAAAC-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Spooky.

Thank you! I'm gonna test it out now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to make a slight modification because it seemed like a note was missing, but otherwise it sounds lovely, thank you <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Glad I could give you something to work with. 

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## Adonis-Sun

thank you so much! <3


----------



## Valzed

I really appreciate your help with Paradise City. You are a genius at this! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## abbydoll

Ooh, I have a request, please!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE6wxDqdOV0

1:04 - 1:11
I'm not sure if that's too long or too short... let me know!

Thank you! ♥


----------



## firegirl2727

I'm making a digimon town and would love the "Digimon digital monsters" Part of the theme song! From :13-:16 in this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99qbst8qj0s play around and give it a shot if you wouldn't mind ^_^ My town 'Digital" Would appreciate your contribution!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lana Del Rey - Video Games":

EDCBA---
EEEEE-D-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Digimon Opening Theme":

F-C-B---
FFC-B-C-

All the high notes.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Pokemon Opening theme? (I wanna be the very best like no one ever was)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please provide a link so that I can hear the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

oh ok sry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZdzY9TGu1c


----------



## abbydoll

Thank you!! ♥


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon - Pokemon Theme (Full Version)":

DDDD--DC
-AF---zz

All the high notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Elvera

Hello any chance you would be able to do this song for me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j072WrZgR4s

I'd love it from :08-:13 seconds if that's okay.


----------



## Valzed

Hi, it's me again. I'm sorry to keep bugging you with requests. Each one sounds beautifully spot on but for some reason when I hear them playing in my town they don't... _feel_ quite right (if that makes any sense ). I think I finally found what might be the right one so hopefully I won't need to bother you again.

Here's the link:
https://youtu.be/j_NHtszXzX0

The part I like is from 2:17 to 2:25. We know from my past choices that I'm not the best part picker so I hope this one is doable for you. Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, Valzed, I like making town tunes, and my thread is never as busy as I'd like. 


Here is "Rosendale - Fairytale (Acoustic Version)":

GFED-B-C
---zzzzz

Low E and D, all other notes high.


Here is "Super Mario Odyssey OST - Main Theme Transcription":

G---C---
D---zzzz

High G, other notes low.

Or, to abbreviate the melody to fit more of it into a town tune:

G-C-D-GA
GCDCG---

Kind of complicated with the relative high and low notes. Second G is low. A and all other G's are high. Third C is high. All other C's and D's are low. I could type it out with lower and uppercase letters, but I think it looks weird. Here's what it looks like anyway:

G-c-d-gA
GcdCG---


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi, you went above & beyond this time! Thank you for writing it with upper & lower case letters. It was much easier for me to figure out. Is there anything I can do for you in return? Can I donate some TBT? Would you like some perfect peaches? Anything?
 Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

There's nothing I need, I'm happy to make town tunes for people. I think it's fun.


----------



## Valzed

You're very generous (& patient). If there's ever any way I can be a help to you, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## PaperCat

Hello again! I change my town tune too much and now i have 2 towns x.x

Could I perhaps get one of these songs? You don't need to do both. But you can if you want lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNYEy2qabKU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrvmURFvacc


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Avatar - New Land":

A--BC-B-
G---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Here is "Avatar - A Statue Of The King":

F-E---F-
GFE---zz

High G, low E.


----------



## PaperCat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Avatar - New Land":
> 
> A--BC-B-
> G---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "Avatar - A Statue Of The King":
> 
> F-E---F-
> GFE---zz
> 
> High G, low E.



oh dang you did both! Woah thanks! 2 songs for 2 towns  thanks again dude! you make awesome tunes


----------



## YetAgain

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Disney's Toontown Online: Official Soundtrack - Main Theme":
> 
> CDEF--C-
> -C----zz
> 
> All the low notes.


Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## angiepie

I don't know if you'll be able to do this, and if not, that's totally fine, but this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=753_mUwbOJ4

any part of the song is fine, but if you can do the beginning that would be great. :3


----------



## Chicha

Hi there, I'd be happy to pay ya forum bells for these 4 songs. ;v;

- Pokemon BW - Accumula Town (The first 2-3 seconds would be wonderful!)
- Pokemon TCG - World Map (0:10-0:14 would be ideal!)
- Pokemon TCG - Normal Duel (0:15-0:22 would be awesome!)
- Pokemon HGSS - Cerulean City (0:02-0:05 please ;v; )

Thank you for considering!


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need for bells, Chicha, I have no use for them. I'm happy to make town tunes for free. 

Here is "Honey - Mariah Carey":

B---B---
BABABAB-

Either the high notes or the low notes will work.


Here is "Pok?mon: Black & White - Accumula Town (Piano + Drums Mix)":

BCDC-B-G
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Pokemon TCG - Mason's Lab/World Map":

A-C-FEGF
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Pokemon TCG - Normal Duel":

GACE--CD
--F-E-DE

All the low notes.


Here is "Cerulean City - Pok?mon Heart Gold & Soul Silver":

CGABCFE-
FED---zz

All the low notes. That version is simplified to fit the whole musical phrase into the length of the town tune. If I include all of the notes with the proper timing, it gets this far:

CGA-B-CD
EFE-----

All the low notes again.


----------



## angiepie

Thank you so much. :3 Absolutely love your avatar by the way.


----------



## Chicha

kiwikenobi said:


> No need for bells, Chicha, I have no use for them. I'm happy to make town tunes for free.
> 
> Here is "Honey - Mariah Carey":
> 
> B---B---
> BABABAB-
> 
> Either the high notes or the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "Pok?mon: Black & White - Accumula Town (Piano + Drums Mix)":
> 
> BCDC-B-G
> -E---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> 
> Here is "Pokemon TCG - Mason's Lab/World Map":
> 
> A-C-FEGF
> C---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "Pokemon TCG - Normal Duel":
> 
> GACE--CD
> --F-E-DE
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> 
> Here is "Cerulean City - Pok?mon Heart Gold & Soul Silver":
> 
> CGABCFE-
> FED---zz
> 
> All the low notes. That version is simplified to fit the whole musical phrase into the length of the town tune. If I include all of the notes with the proper timing, it gets this far:
> 
> CGA-B-CD
> EFE-----
> 
> All the low notes again.



Ahhhh thank you so much!! They sound marvelous!! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## Chicha

I’m back again with another request if that’s okay!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M_pwLX0_aVU

Maybe 0:03-0:07, please? Or whichever part of the song works best tbh. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon Black/White Music - Castelia City":

BBBBCBGE
G--A----

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Chicha

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Pokemon Black/White Music - Castelia City":
> 
> BBBBCBGE
> G--A----
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Ahhh, it's perfect, thank you so much!! You're a lifesaver!

Keep up the wonderful work! <3


----------



## Balverine

yo! I was wondering if you could try to make a bit from the Harvest Moon: FoMT spring theme?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTH8TZCJrVM

I think starting at 0:07 would be good!
Thanks in advance > w <


----------



## Flare

Hiya! Could you do this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rt4Vx-VYVTk


Could you do 0:00 to 0:03? Please and thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harvest Moon FoMT - Spring Theme":

EFG-CBC-
----A-G-

High G and A, all other notes low.


Here is "Juniper Research Lab - Pok?mon Black & White Music":

[ran out of time, will post town tune in a few hours]


----------



## petaI

TYSM FOR THIS!! if possible, could you do this one? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fLbfzCqWw

from 2:03 to 2:06, thank you~

EDIT: or 2:03 to 2:07, if you are able to do it longer.


----------



## Balverine

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Harvest Moon FoMT - Spring Theme":
> 
> EFG-CBC-
> ----A-G-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "Juniper Research Lab - Pok?mon Black & White Music":
> 
> [ran out of time, will post town tune in a few hours]



It's beautiful, thanks!! ; w;


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Juniper Research Lab - Pok?mon Black & White Music": (for real this time)

ECDED-A-
GCBC---z

Entire first line is low, except for A, which is high. Entire second line is high.


Here is "Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue":

BCD-G-D-
BCD-G-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Daysie

Could you do this song from the movie Titanic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNyKDI9pn0Q

Thank you in advance


----------



## petaI

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue":
> 
> BCD-G-D-
> BCD-G-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



THANK YOU!! i love it!! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Titanic Theme Song • My Heart Will Go On • Celine Dion":

F--FF-F-
E-F---zz

Low E.


----------



## Daysie

Thank you so much, it is great. I love it!


----------



## squidpops

Could you do this song please? c:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S61SH_pVpg
1:27 - 1:30

Thank you~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Honeybee-Steam Powered Giraffe Lyrics":

ACG-----
A-E-----

G and second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.


----------



## squidpops

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Honeybee-Steam Powered Giraffe Lyrics":
> 
> ACG-----
> A-E-----
> 
> G and second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.



This is great, thank you so much!


----------



## firegirl2727

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Sweetley

Hi there!

Could you make a town tone out of the part from 1:07 - 1:10 from this song please: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3qX1qZhxB0

Thank you!


----------



## Flare

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Juniper Research Lab - Pok?mon Black & White Music": (for real this time)
> 
> ECDED-A-
> GCBC---z
> 
> Entire first line is low, except for A, which is high. Entire second line is high.
> 
> 
> Here is "Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue":
> 
> BCD-G-D-
> BCD-G-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Wow! Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "SHAKIRA - SHE WOLF | OFFICIAL | LYRICS ON SCREEN | HQ":

C-B-A-G-
E-DD-C--

Top line is high, bottom line is low.


----------



## Dunk61

Could you _please_ do this one? I have this song stuck in my head and i like it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR41nFMREBE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Maniacs of Noise (MoN) - Happy H. Christmas (1999)":

CDEFG-E-
A-C-G-E-

A, G, and second C are high. First C and all other notes are low.


----------



## PurpleJade_Kira

"Slow Country" by Gorillaz. I guess my favorite starting points are at 0:06, 0:48, or 0:58...but whatever you think works best!

https://youtu.be/hqIWJeKA-HM

"You're So Cool" (from True Romance) by Hans Zimmer.

https://youtu.be/yLawuPj4I9o

Thanks!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gorillaz - Slow Country - Gorillaz":

E-E-C-F-
ED--C---

All the low notes.


Here is "Hans Zimmer - True Romance - Hans Zimmer Live":

A-AA-AG-
GA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PurpleJade_Kira

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Byebi

if you have some time,could you do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkMRzbB0Xlk for me at 1:01?
Many thanks!


----------



## Foxtop

Hello! Id like to reqiest these: 
https://youtu.be/omEbyyZkpfo  (from 0:38 - the end)

https://youtu.be/C6O1FgvTuAQ (from the start till 0:06. If you cant do all the notes u can cut short)

https://youtu.be/swsKwgNq97E (1:37 - 1:41)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mystic Messenger Opening Movie English Version":

A-GE-FGC
-BA-B---

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


Here is "AUS: Discover More Mysteries Around Necrozma in Pok?mon Ultra Sun and Pok?mon Ultra Moon!":

G--D--F-
-EDCD---

All the low notes.


Here is "Hateno Village - Day - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Music":

G-E-C---
--E-G---

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


Here is "[EXID(이엑스아이디)] 4TH MINI ALBUM 'Full Moon' HIGHLIGHT MEDLEY":

BBBGGA--
BBBGGA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Foxtop

Thank you! The 2 tunes are grwat but the pokemon one i think you're missing some notes? Or maybe the music played for the trailer is not clear enough.
Can you redo? Here's a clearer one:
https://youtu.be/Ol-Fcdochx4 (0:00 - 0:04/0:05)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Foxtop, I fit what I was able to fit into the length of a town tune for "Battle! Necrozma, Version 2 - Pokemon Ultra Sun/Moon - Music Extended" before. The only way I can add more of the melody is to abbreviate the musical phrase so that fewer notes are actually in it, but it contains more of the song itself. And also it may not be possible to include all of the notes because of the key the song is in. Would you still like me to try?


----------



## Foxtop

Sure. I dont mind  thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the abbreviated version of "Battle! Necrozma, Version 2 - Pokemon Ultra Sun/Moon":

D-A-C-BG
A-F-G-D-

Low D, all other notes high. Is this the entire musical phrase that you wanted now? I can try to abbreviate it further if you wanted more of the song in there, but it will start to sound really clipped if I have to simplify it more to fit more in.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone want a town tune made today?


----------



## moonford

Diantha's theme has always sounded elegant and heavenly to me, so I would appreciate a town tune that sounds like it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pok?mon X/Y - Vs Champion Music HD (Official)":

CBAGE-CB
AGE-CBAG

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## HufflepuffLeader

Hello! If you are willing to take another request, I'm hoping the Nancy Drew game theme would make a good town tune. I'm thinking maybe the 0:05-0:10 or 6-12 mark?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt-HlINzrvQ


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nancy Drew - Original Game Theme Song":

F--E----
C--B----

All the low notes.


----------



## Sweetley

Hi again! Could you maybe do a town tune out of this song please: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvwl7INZykc (like from the first 2 seconds)

Thank you!


----------



## kit.

could you do p!atd - the ballad of mona lisa? from 0:17 to 0:24? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgpdp3lP8M
thank you <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BEACH HOUSE - "LAZULI" (OFFICIAL TRACK)":

CEGCEGCE
---zzzzz

First C and first two E's are low. Third E, other C's, and G are high.


Here is "Panic! At The Disco: The Ballad Of Mona Lisa [OFFICIAL VIDEO]":

CCCCBBBB
-AB-C---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests for town tunes today?


----------



## quark

heya! could you make one from this song from 0:50 to 0:55? that'd be amazing!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mystery Skulls- Money":

C-GGGGFG
-F-D---z

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today?


----------



## Sweetley

I have a request! 

Could you maybe make a town tune out of this song please: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ohEGd1i2uk (the part from 0:41-0:44)

Thank you!


----------



## Dedre

Have you done/ could you do a "Mask Off" town tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Dedre, please post a link to the song that you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and please specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.


Here is "Maf - Beyond The Pouet":

C-E-C-BA
B-A-G---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Cuhdalie

Have you done the chocpbp theme from final fantasy?
Just the main chorus is all I care about 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BaMIg_q4LeY

Thank you!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I don't know which part is the main chorus, but here is what I got for the beginning of "FF - Chocobo Themes":

D-BGEDBG
B-G-B---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Cuhdalie

The beginning is the main chorus hehe, but perfect!! Thank ypu so much!!!


----------



## duhkee

Hi! I have a request if it's alright.
https://youtu.be/cWGE9Gi0bB0?t=220 this, the time is 3:40.
I'm not sure if it's possible to get a good town tune out of it, any part of the song would be alright though, and if you feel it won't be good it's okay


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond":

FCDB----
FCDB----

Low D, all other notes high. I included the repetition of the little musical phrase even though it doesn't happen for almost ten seconds in the original song. You can use just the first line of the town tune and leave the second line blank (all silent, sleeping frogs) if you want it to sound more like the original.


----------



## duhkee

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond":
> 
> FCDB----
> FCDB----
> 
> Low D, all other notes high. I included the repetition of the little musical phrase even though it doesn't happen for almost ten seconds in the original song. You can use just the first line of the town tune and leave the second line blank (all silent, sleeping frogs) if you want it to sound more like the original.



Thank you thank you! It's great!


----------



## mystic_quests

Could you do the first 3 or 4 seconds of Leef by Ball Park Music?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PQtTWNnZzQ


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Leef":

BABAB--A
B--AB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## AngelBunny

can you do joy to the world? i dont have a ref sorry heh..


----------



## kiwikenobi

The Christmas carol? Okay. Here's "Joy to the World":

C-BAG--F
E-D-C---

All notes on the first line are high, all notes on the second line are low.


----------



## AngelBunny

kiwikenobi said:


> The Christmas carol? Okay. Here's "Joy to the World":
> 
> C-BAG--F
> E-D-C---
> 
> All notes on the first line are high, all notes on the second line are low.



thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## deerliing

hello! i'd like 0:51 to 0:54 on this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f2utkzWnK0

and if possible, could you also please do 0:04 to 0:10 on this as well? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqGCzE7abzY&index=9&list=PLg60XCzzDf4OT1hz-oBwkkmDjWesqKAOH

thank you very much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Full Audio] EXO - The First Snow (Korean Ver.) [Miracles in December]":

A-C-G-G-
FF--EE-D

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Spirited Away - Waltz of Chihiro Music Box":

F-C--FE-
C---zzzz

Low E, high C.


----------



## deerliing

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Full Audio] EXO - The First Snow (Korean Ver.) [Miracles in December]":
> 
> A-C-G-G-
> FF--EE-D
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "Spirited Away - Waltz of Chihiro Music Box":
> 
> F-C--FE-
> C---zzzz
> 
> Low E, high C.



wow, that was fast! thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## calintz

having no musical aptitude at all, i'm not sure if it's possible to make a tune out of this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0slP2Eo0FmY

I think some main repetitive parts occur at 0:37 and 1:02...or something. ^^;;;

but, really, i'm open to anything that works with this one. thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately "Folklore Soundtrack: Where the Soul Goes" has too many sharp and flat notes mixed in with the natural notes to recreate accurately as a town tune. This is as close as I can get, and it doesn't sound quite right:

E-C-B-G-
A---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Please let me know if there's a different song you'd like me to try, and I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## calintz

i see what you mean! o: thanks for trying, though - see, i couldn't even tell it was not possible to do. XD

is this one workable? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMFe4mx3-EU
some at 0:21, 0:31, and 0:36ish but i'm not sure again. :'D

or maybe this is more doable? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suOoYogz_f0
there's an instrumental version, too, if that helps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOQuioklmQ0
as for where to start, the beginning or around 0:27? whichever works!

apologies for the trouble!


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, there's no way to know which songs will work and which ones won't unless you try them out. And I enjoy the challenge of hard-to-make town tunes. 

Here is "Final Fantasy Tactics OST - 01 Bland Logo ~ Title Back":

A-E-B-AG
A---zzzz

E and first A are low, all other notes are high.


Here is "[Persona 5] 29 - Beneath the Mask":

D--F--D-
-F--D-F-

Low D.


----------



## calintz

thanks so much! i couldn't do it on my own, so this is super awesome of you to do!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! Happy to help!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests for town tunes if anyone has them.


----------



## Moon Witch

could you please make the chorus part starting at 1:04? 

https://youtu.be/4OrCA1OInoo


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "TAEYEON 태연 'I (feat. Verbal Jint)' MV":

D--CD--C
D--CD-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To complete the musical phrase, there should be a G at the end, but I can't fit it in without making the timing of the notes inaccurate to the original. But if you want to try to fit the G at the end, you can.


----------



## Moon Witch

thank you very much!


----------



## Rasha

can you do the first part of these two themes? thank you
 I tried many times with embarrassing results 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3suGfhnT2Sg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZEV84o_E7U


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "FFI - Victory":

BBBB--G-
-A--B-AB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "King Dedede's Theme - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":

CA---GAC
--A---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Rasha

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "FFI - Victory":
> 
> BBBB--G-
> -A--B-AB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "King Dedede's Theme - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":
> 
> CA---GAC
> --A---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



oh thank you! it's quite late here (almost 3 am) so I'll try them when I'm more "awake" haha


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay! Let me know if you'd like them to be different, and I can work on them for you. 

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today?


----------



## ChocolateShiba

Is there any way possible you could somehow manage 0:24-0:30? https://youtu.be/X-cfWM0BC_4 i love this dumb song


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rick Hentai (real full version)":

EF-ECE-C
DB---zzz

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any requests for town tunes today?


----------



## PurpleJade_Kira

4am at Toumani's:

https://youtu.be/3AZVdbTXTTE

I'd like the little melody that starts at 2:43. 

And if you have more time, perhaps the little melody at 0:30 as well!

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "4am At Toumani's":

D--DFE-D
EDEGFE--

High G, all other notes low.

And:

FEDCC---
FEDCC---

All the low notes.


----------



## PurpleJade_Kira

Thank you so much! 

Here's my Dream address:
5D00-00B8-9C86


----------



## Valzed

I'm back for a Christmas/Winter town tune.  (I'm still using the Fossil Falls tune for my normal town tune though. I just love it!) I'm sorry if you've done this one before. I tried to find it for ACNL on the interwebs but nothing came up.

Frosty the Snowman
https://youtu.be/k6zW225k_O0

I'd like the part from 00:49 to 00:59 if possible. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Ryumia

Nice. :3 A Town Tune Maker thread. It's really great that you're doing this for others. Not sure if you can do this song. But... I'll give it a shot since I want to know if a town tune can be made from it.

1. Song #1 (Lovelyz - Twinkle) [Piano]
- The starting portion. Start Point at 0:00 of the song if it is possible. 
- Not sure if this part could be possible as well. Start Point at 2:27 of the song.

If none of them can work then any part of the song would suffice. I just wanted to know if this song would be possible to be made a town tune.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Frosty the Snowman":

G-EFGC-C
DCBAG---

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "LOVELYZ (러블리즈) - TWINKLE (종소리) PIANO 피아노 커버":

E---G---
C-BA--G-

Low E, all other notes high.

And:

G-CBA-G-
A-B---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Ryumia

Thanks for making a town tune out of the song I selected, Kiwikenobi. ^.^


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Frosty the Snowman":
> 
> G-EFGC-C
> DCBAG---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> 
> Here is "LOVELYZ (러블리즈) - TWINKLE (종소리) PIANO 피아노 커버":
> 
> E---G---
> C-BA--G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> G-CBA-G-
> A-B---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much for making Frosty for me! You're the best!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

I'd like to request a couple please..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY3OqM05xjo&ab_channel=ShaneDawsonTV
The beginning of the chorus, if that's possible. From around ~00:33 - ~00:38

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAJXhCRqYpY&ab_channel=Nutellamoehre
Just a line from the very start of the song. From ~00:11 to ~00:18 ("Last year's summer romance, is this year's winter blues")

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here are your requests, Cosmic_Insanity. I'll... not be posting the actual song titles here, I'm sure you understand. ^o^;>

The first one:

F--GAGFG
A-F---zz

All the high notes.


The second one:

F-A-A-A-
FG-A---z

All the high notes.


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

kiwikenobi said:


> Here are your requests, Cosmic_Insanity. I'll... not be posting the actual song titles here, I'm sure you understand. ^o^;>
> 
> The first one:
> 
> F--GAGFG
> A-F---zz
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> 
> The second one:
> 
> F-A-A-A-
> FG-A---z
> 
> All the high notes.



Ahaha, of course! ^^ Thank you!!


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Curious if you can make either of these into a town tune, or both is fine 
 If you have the time ;-; (I recently restarted one of my towns due to not liking my map):

 DR 3 Despair: Opening
The green parts from 0:04 till 0:10 (and that one little blue part thats near the green)

 DR 3 Future: Opening
The orange parts from 0:14-0:20 (If possible?)​​


----------



## Seashell

Perhaps "Hey There Delilah?"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQlPzrX8u0A

Maybe from 0:09 to 0:12?

Or 2:02 to 2:06?

I suppose whichever's easier? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "【FULL】Danganronpa 3 The End of Kibougamine Gakuen Zetsubou-Hen OP - Kami-iro Awase (Piano Synthesia)":

ECAEDAED
EE---zzz

High A, all other notes low.


That part of "Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen Opening - DEAD OR LIE (Synthesia)" has a combination of sharp/flat notes that I'm not able to recreate in all natural notes in a town tune. Would you like me to try a different part of it?


Here is "Hey There Delilah Lyrics":

GGGGFEFG
GGAGF---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Seashell

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hey There Delilah Lyrics":
> 
> GGGGFEFG
> GGAGF---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Ah, thank you so much!


----------



## SoraDeathEater

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "【FULL】Danganronpa 3 The End of Kibougamine Gakuen Zetsubou-Hen OP - Kami-iro Awase (Piano Synthesia)":
> 
> ECAEDAED
> EE---zzz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> That part of "Danganronpa 3: The End of Kibougamine Gakuen - Mirai-hen Opening - DEAD OR LIE (Synthesia)" has a combination of sharp/flat notes that I'm not able to recreate in all natural notes in a town tune. Would you like me to try a different part of it?
> 
> 
> Here is "Hey There Delilah Lyrics":
> 
> GGGGFEFG
> GGAGF---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thank you!!  it’s fine with just the first tune c: I just wanted to see which would sound better but honestly the first is PERFECT! Especially when my villagers would whistle it c: thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I think I will. I can't use the seconds because of a temp ban from YT (don't ask), but could I have Carol of the bells, starting when the song starts?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'll do my best guess without an audio file to listen to. And there are other websites where you can hear music and watch videos besides Youtube, in case this comes up again.

Here's "Carol of the Bells":

C-BCA-C-
BCA---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Wow that was fast xD


----------



## Chewy.7204

Can you make/Find a town tune that matches the MySims theme? (That's MY sims not The sims btw) thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Chewy.7204, please post a link to the song that you'd like me to do, and specify which seconds of it that you'd prefer, if you have a preference.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Here it is https://youtu.be/H1yRT4eYFHU the part after 0:02 is good! Thank youa


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "My Sims Soundtrack - Home and Pause Menu":

EDE-C---
F-G---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## noctibloom

In case this hasn't been asked for yet: 

https://youtu.be/ATcKBMYYSJs?t=59s

Just the main line of "Wake up, get up, get out there!" Since I don't know if the "Raise your voice against liars" bit would will fit.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Persona 5 - Wake up, Get up, Get out there OFFICIAL Lyrics":

D-CD-CD-
AC---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## noctibloom

Holy cow, that was quick. Thanks!


----------



## 50m4ra

Can you please improve my current town tune to sound more like jingle bellls?  Right now i got the Jin-gl-bells Jin-gl-bells down but the jin-gl-all-the-way is hard  the time goes ( all lowest of the note ) 
e e e- e e e- 
F a c a b-

Any help would be nice!


----------



## MarineSong2001

Hmmm... I'd like a town tune that's not just a Christmas song, but I'm not sure what to have...
Actually, I've thought of it! Please could you make "Ducks and Currents" from Blue Planet II.  How many seconds can it be?


----------



## 50m4ra

MarineSong2001 said:


> Hmmm... I'd like a town tune that's not just a Christmas song, but I'm not sure what to have...



I myself will guess you'd like "marinesong2001" --well a part of it as a tune!


----------



## MarineSong2001

50m4ra said:


> I myself will guess you'd like "marinesong2001" --well a part of it as a tune!


Well, I don't mind the song, but I didn't choose it as my username because I liked it. I chose it because I was born in 2001.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jingle Bells":

EEE-EEE-
EGCDE---

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Ducks And Currents (Blue Planet 2 Soundtrack)":

A-D----E
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I chose the part at 0:14 because that's where the first melody-like part seemed to begin. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part. I can also abbreviate the song so that more of it fits into the town tune, but a little less accurately.

Information about how town tunes work (including how many seconds of a preexisting song generally fit into them) are in the first post of this thread. But if you want a really clear idea of the time, just play back a town tune in your game. They last exactly 4 seconds, so, depending on the speed of the original song, it might be a little more or less than that which will fit.


----------



## MarineSong2001

Please could you try a different part? 1:14 - 1:18  
By the way, how do you make these town tunes? Do you use some sort of note-detection (that's probably not the right term) software or something?


----------



## 50m4ra

MarineSong2001 said:


> Please could you try a different part? 1:14 - 1:18
> By the way, how do you make these town tunes? Do you use some sort of note-detection (that's probably not the right term) software or something?


I think he does it by "freehand" / on their own but I could easily be wrong


----------



## kiwikenobi

I don't use any software or anything like that, I just hear the song with my ears and my brain, and I can figure out which notes to put into a town tune to make it sound right. It's hard to explain, because I don't have much musical training, so I don't know the terminology. ^o^;>

Here's that part of "Ducks And Currents (Blue Planet 2 Soundtrack)":

G-A-C---
B-----G-

All the high notes or all the low notes work.


----------



## MarineSong2001

kiwikenobi said:


> I don't use any software or anything like that, I just hear the song with my ears and my brain, and I can figure out which notes to put into a town tune to make it sound right. It's hard to explain, because I don't have much musical training, so I don't know the terminology. ^o^;>
> 
> Here's that part of "Ducks And Currents (Blue Planet 2 Soundtrack)":
> 
> G-A-C---
> B-----G-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes work.


That's interesting! 

Okay, thank you! 

Edit: Hmmm, now I've tried it out, it isn't sounding how I'd like it to. But don't worry, that's not your fault, I just know not to use that song as a town tune.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Feel free to make a request for another song, if you'd like. I think it's fun to make town tunes, so I'm always happy to take more requests.


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Can you do Santa Baby?


----------



## kiwikenobi

ItsSarahxo, please post a link to the song that you'd like me to do, and specify which seconds of it that you'd prefer, if you have a preference.


----------



## ItsSarahxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFMyF9fDKzE

24-29ish


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Santa Baby! "Original Song 1953" Eartha Kitt!":

GCAC--GG
FFEGAC--

Second and third G are high, first and last G and all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking requests, if anyone else has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

And today, too.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## 50m4ra

I don't need one but for fun... Starwars main theme ( the song at the opening crawl and the begining)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please post a link to the song that you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and specify which seconds the part you'd like plays during, if you have a preference.


----------



## kiwikenobi

(double post)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

don't need one, but congrats on 10k thread views!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm still taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## ~jennybean~

Heya! I was wondering if you'd be able to do a tune based on Come Little Children from Hocus Pocus? ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Certainly, ~jennybean~, please post a link to the song that you'd like me to try, and please specify which seconds you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.


----------



## AngelBunny

hi again kiwi! can you do 32-34?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Glitter Force Doki Doki -Ending 1":

DCE-ED-
E-C-GA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## AngelBunny

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Glitter Force Doki Doki -Ending 1":
> 
> DCE-ED-
> E-C-GA---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



ahh ty!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Hey, could you do something based on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX0X0tx0TOU ?
Specifically, based on the part from 0:15 to 0:21. I guess just go off the main tune of the singing.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Clash - Inoculated City":

EEDE-DE-
DE-DE---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Clash - Inoculated City":
> 
> EEDE-DE-
> DE-DE---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mayordaisy

This would probably be a little hard but it is okay if you can't do it. I would like 1:18 to whenever! 
https://youtu.be/hmE9f-TEutc
it's fine if it's slower or you can't do it : )


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "(Blood Sweat & Tears)' Official MV":

A---E---
D-ED-CA-

could also be:

A-A-E-E-
D-ED-CA-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. And don't worry, it wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## Mayordaisy

Thanks!


----------



## OneYearChallenge2018

Hey, could you please do 0:13 of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsBeCQA93-Q

Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Doki Doki Literature Club! OST - Dreams Of Love and Literature":

GEFDECDA
GAGAG---

First and last G are high, and second to last A is high, all other notes are low.


----------



## OneYearChallenge2018

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Doki Doki Literature Club! OST - Dreams Of Love and Literature":
> 
> GEFDECDA
> GAGAG---
> 
> First and last G are high, and second to last A is high, all other notes are low.



Thanks so much, it sounds spot on.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Happy new year, everyone! Any town tune requests today?


----------



## broke

Happy new year!!! http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY-FJvRqK0E

can u try to make 0:22 to 0:28?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kero Kero Bonito - Flamingo":

FGAC-D-E
D-C---zz

All the high notes.


----------



## broke

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kero Kero Bonito - Flamingo":
> 
> FGAC-D-E
> D-C---zz
> 
> All the high notes.



Thank you! It looks great. I'm already using it in my town. I really loved it!


----------



## ~jennybean~

Hello! Sorry it took me a while, was in the countryside for a couple days! ^^;
Would you possible be able to do from around 0:12 to 0:40? :3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEYgyWC_BpM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hocus Pocus (1993) Sarah - Come Little Children":

ACDEEEGF
ED---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## ~jennybean~

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hocus Pocus (1993) Sarah - Come Little Children":
> 
> ACDEEEGF
> ED---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## squidpops

Heya! c: Could you possibly do the beginning part of this song? 0:00-0:05

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVOqxRG4X24


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rhode Island by The Front Bottoms":

CCCBBBGG
GGGGGG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Raffy

hello! is it possible to get this song done https://youtu.be/MyiftrmpbsU?t=43s
i've linked it from where I wanted it to start, but i don't really know how long the town tune can go?
if possible from where i linked to 0:48 (0:43 - 0:48)

thank you for your hard work!


----------



## squidpops

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Rhode Island by The Front Bottoms":
> 
> CCCBBBGG
> GGGGGG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much! It's perfect


----------



## Lars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZsOwo9rhsQ&t=639s

maybe a piece of this ?

it's up beat and funny


----------



## kiwikenobi

Raffy, unfortunately, that part of "LOONA Chuu - Heart Attack" contains two half-step notes in a row, and the most that can be done in a town tune is one. Would you like me to try a different part of the song? Or try the same part but have it be inaccurate to the original? Or perhaps a different song entirely?


Here is "Miror B.'s Retro Groove - Pok?mon Colosseum Music Extended":

EEDDE-E-
EEDDE-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Raffy

kiwikenobi said:


> Raffy, unfortunately, that part of "LOONA Chuu - Heart Attack" contains two half-step notes in a row, and the most that can be done in a town tune is one. Would you like me to try a different part of the song? Or try the same part but have it be inaccurate to the original? Or perhaps a different song entirely?



uhm, maybe we can try from 0:05 to 0:09? 
the "you attack my heart part"

if it doesn't work out then its fine! thank you for trying ^^


----------



## OpalDeerling

Is it still okay to request? If possible would you be able to turn this song into a town tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "LOONA Chuu - Heart Attack":

EEEEE---
EEEEE---

The fifth and tenth E's are high, all other E's are low.


Here is "Haibane Renmei Opening - Free Bird (piano)":

GGAB--BB
CD---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## OpalDeerling

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any requests for town tunes today?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Could I have this for a town tune?

https://youtu.be/5tLbBV5RtqQ

Basically from the opening note to pretty much the 5-6 second mark. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Musical Pocket Watch From For a Few Dollars More (HQ)":

E--FD--F
E--FD---

All the low notes.


----------



## Tabs287

Hi there! I'm not sure how long they typically are but is it possible to make any part of the first 15 seconds of this song into a town tune?
https://youtu.be/-7EyX5tp4CI


----------



## bcmii

Hi. Could you do the ocarina part of the Minuet of the Forest?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLunDiM5doM


----------



## ~jennybean~

I know I only posted here the other day, but I was wondering if you could do from around 1:58-2:06? ^^;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSlYVW6o-4M


----------



## HopeForHyrule

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Musical Pocket Watch From For a Few Dollars More (HQ)":
> 
> E--FD--F
> E--FD---
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Beatles - Here Comes The Sun (Official Audio)":

BGAB-G--
BA-G---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "Minuet of Forest" from Ocarina of Time:

DDB---AB
A---zzzz

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


Here is "The Hooded Man" from "1 Hour of Witch Fantasy Music | Dark, Light, Magical, Beautiful":

A--AG--A
G---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes.


----------



## Tabs287

Ahh! Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## LadyRainb

*Request!*

I know a song!

Flower Fields Rondo - Paper Mario
https://youtu.be/vl2Zr5ArHs0?t=6s
https://youtu.be/vl2Zr5ArHs0?t=12s

Accumula Town - Pokemon Black & White
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ75uwLokng
Beginning of the song and at :09

Petalburg - Paper Mario: TTYD
https://youtu.be/RwdAvuUDaeU?t=5s

Need this for my almost complete town. 99%. The 1% is a town tune! I can't decide between "Olivine City"(Pokemon HGSS) or Bein' Friends (Earthbound)/Onett (SSBM) and these ones!

Thank!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Paper Mario - Flower Fields Rondo (Sunny)":

EFG-C-A-
--BAG---

Low E and C, all other notes high.


Here is "Accumula Town (Piano) - Pok?mon Black/White":

EFGFECA-
A-ACA---

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Petalburg - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":

A-GAE-D-
--F-E-FG

Low E and D, all other notes high. I had to use the second repetition of the melody at 0:11 instead of the one at 0:05 because of the key that it's in, and i had to cut it short. The last note would be an A, if you wanted to adjust the timing of the rest of it to make the A fit at the end.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

https://youtu.be/sYgNE7ZyJqM 

2-11 seconds please! (Or as much of that you can fit in) thank you so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know you said they're generally 5 seconds long so I guess anything from the 2 second mark that will fit! Thanks


----------



## LadyRainb

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Paper Mario - Flower Fields Rondo (Sunny)":
> 
> Here is "Accumula Town (Piano) - Pok?mon Black/White":
> 
> Here is "Petalburg - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":



OMG! Thank yooooou! I don't know what to choose! ♪


----------



## kiwikenobi

LadyRainb, nothing wrong with changing the town tune every month or week... or several times a day. 

Here is "Korok Forest (All-Day) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Music":

GD------
CG------

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

kiwikenobi said:


> LadyRainb, nothing wrong with changing the town tune every month or week... or several times a day.
> 
> Here is "Korok Forest (All-Day) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Music":
> 
> GD------
> CG------
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank youuuu! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sorry to be a pain by asking for another one but for my other town could you possible do the same video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYgNE7ZyJqM&feature=youtu.be

but could you do 2:34-2:49 please if you're not too busy!

Thanks x


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, I like making town tunes, so the more requests, the merrier. 

Here is "Korok Forest (All-Day) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Music":

BEBB----
-AGAD---

D, E, and first B are low. All other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any requests for town tunes today?


----------



## Slothicans

Hello, could you make a town tune of the part from 0:10-0:13, please?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWz_HV-mU_c


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Song of Storms" from Ocarina of Time:

aEA---aE
A---B--C

E and lowercase A's are low, uppercase A's and all other notes are high. I cut off the musical phrase to keep the correct timing of the notes. Here is the song with incorrect timing, but the whole musical phrase:

aEA-aEA-
BCBCBGE-


----------



## Slothicans

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## Bluebellie

Hello! Can you maybe make a towntune of the first 7 seconds? Of this: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NIYyvAwEK8M


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lavender Town" from Pok?mon R/B/Y:

F-C-E-B-
F-C-E-B-

All the high notes.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ahhhh thank you!


----------



## Slothicans

Sorry to bother you a second time, but could you turn the high notes from 0:10-0:12 in a town tune as well? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflkF-sqNaM


----------



## Bluebellie

Can you also make a tune for this song? 
Mainly the ?I put a spell on you. And now you?re gone .  ?  part.
Track starts  at 0:53.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uAzOoea0PiI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Heartache" from Undertale:

D-B-A-GF
E-G-A---

Low E and D, all other notes high.


Here is "I Put A Spell On You- Hocus Pocus Soundtrack (Lyrics)":

DDEFDDF-
DGEF-D--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Slothicans

Thanks again, you're amazing!


----------



## Bluebellie

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about today?


----------



## Heemi

Could you possibly do the first bit of melody in This song? Just the part that starts the song would be fine, continuing for as long as you can match the timing.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Celtic Fantasy Music - Evocation":

dadFdFAD
AFda---z

Lowercase letter are low, uppercase letters are high. It's a fast, intricate song, and it may not be quite accurate, but this was what I was able to do. I can try a different part of the song, or a different song entirely, if you'd like. Just let me know.


----------



## mk0714

Can you do this from 0:06-0:12?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Office - Original Opening Titles":

C-C-----
--BCBGA-

First C is low, all other notes are high.


----------



## toonafeesh

Hii! Could you possibly do this song from 0:46~0:52? not sure if it's too long to fit in..


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Guild Wars 2 Soundtrack | Fear Not This Night - Asja Kadric":

DFAD-FED
CD---zzz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Laureline

Would you be able to make a tune out of 53:17-55:23
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y85otqcPak

Could you perhaps include a screenshot of it when completed? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, I can't take a screenshot of the town tune, because, since Miiverse was shut down, there is no way to take screenshots of the bottom screen of the 3DS.

Anyway, nice choice, 1AM is my favorite hourly music in the game.

Here is "1AM" from Animal Crossing: New Leaf:

G-D-A---
C-G-E---

D, C, and the first G are low. A, E, and the second G are high.

I had to skip the three-note intro in favor of the main melody. Just the three starting notes would be like this:

B-C-D---
zzzzzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Laureline

Thank you! It's absolutely lovely <3 

I find the 1 am music to be the most peaceful. Too bad I'm never playing when it's on.


----------



## toonafeesh

Thank you so much! Sounds great


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any Town Tune requests today?


----------



## KattWithAKink

Can you do 

Stale cupcakes


7pm (new leaf)

Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

KattWithAKink, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which portion of the song you would like, if you have a preference.


----------



## KattWithAKink

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyhD1ugh8-c

0:08-0:12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmtKHo7GB64

0:07-0:11


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "310 - Stale Cupcakes (Aircheck)":

F-EFG-FE
D---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "7PM (Extended) - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music":

G-G-G-F-
F-F-G-G-

High G.


----------



## RoRoShell

Hello!
my sister wants part of the chorus from 'sugar rush' from the wreck it ralph movie and we can't seem to get it right lol
link to the song:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVSonE09GIY&ab_channel=RanoiRANS
0:39-0:45

Thanks so much!  lmk if you want some btb or anything in exchange


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sugar Rush" from Wreck-It Ralph:

F-D-FFD-
GFGFGFF-

Low D, high G.


----------



## RoRoShell

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Sugar Rush" from Wreck-It Ralph:
> 
> F-D-FFD-
> GFGFGFF-
> 
> Low D, high G.



so quick! thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about today?


----------



## Minto

Hey there, do you think you could do the first 5 seconds of this song?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2l6mM2X5tQ


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "As The World Falls Down":

B-A--GB-
-A-GB-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Minto

aaa thank you! it's so cute!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## lPeachy

Hey! Could you do somewhere around either the very beginning or around :06 when the chorus starts of this?
Or really any part that works, I know making town tunes is a pain~
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Actually, lPeachy, you're mistaken. Making town tunes is not a pain, it's fun, that's why I offer this service. 

Here's "Adelaide Parade FULL - Over the Garden Wall":

GGGB----
GGGC----

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## lPeachy

kiwikenobi said:


> Actually, lPeachy, you're mistaken. Making town tunes is not a pain, it's fun, that's why I offer this service.
> 
> Here's "Adelaide Parade FULL - Over the Garden Wall":
> 
> GGGB----
> GGGC----
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you it's *perfect*~!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## Car

https://youtu.be/TGO72jL7veU

Whatever time frame works best for you in this? owo


----------



## kiwikenobi

What a coincidence, I was playing Don't Starve earlier today. 

Here is "Don't Starve OST - Don't Starve Theme":

E--GE-B-
----zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Car

Its perfect, thanks! uwu


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any Town Tune requests today?


----------



## Zane

Hi Kiwi, I have a couple songs you could try! Only posting two because I'm not sure if either of them will work haha T.T'



Spoiler



maybe just however many seconds of the opening as can fit in a town tune










Spoiler



anything after 0:03 seconds


----------



## kiwikenobi

You can request as many songs as you like! Feel free to request more if you want. 

Here is "Oingo Boingo - Better Luck Next Time (HQ)":

EDC-G-A-
D-E-G---

High G and A, all other notes low.


Unfortunately, "Pok?mon: Red & Blue - Rival" is in a key that I an unable to reproduce accurately in the town tune format, because it has two half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do with all natural notes is one.


----------



## Zane

kiwikenobi said:


> You can request as many songs as you like! Feel free to request more if you want.
> 
> Here is "Oingo Boingo - Better Luck Next Time (HQ)":
> 
> EDC-G-A-
> D-E-G---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, "Pok?mon: Red & Blue - Rival" is in a key that I an unable to reproduce accurately in the town tune format, because it has two half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do with all natural notes is one.



Oh my goshhhhh that's amazing I can't even tell you how much I love it! I went and talked to some of my villagers with the new tune and it just sounds so great. Thank you!! And that's awesome, I'd love to request again if I can come up with more songs that might work  

(whoops I had a feeling about the Pok?mon theme, but I don't know enough about music to be able to tell for sure hehe sorry bout that)


----------



## kiwikenobi

It's hard to tell if a song will work or not before I try it, so there's no need to apologize. Just please feel free to request more songs if there are any you'd like me to do. 

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hi there,
Do you think you could make on from this:https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...6ddf4f00353bdc3a1f1dc21f9248e310&action=click

from 0.07 to 0.11, I've done it once (it's Redbow's tune) but I've lost the screen shot. :L
I have the first have, it's the second part that's eluding me.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately "Good Eats TV Theme Song (Full) Stereo Quality" is in a key which cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune, including two half-step notes in a row, which simply cannot be done using all natural notes. I can get close, but it will not sound quite right. Like this:

BCGFDABC
CC---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make another town tune for you.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I'm sure it will be fine, thank you.^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

hey!

I was wondering if you can try "From Now On" from The Greatest Showman Soundtrack? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW2FUY3N-n0
Its really quiet at the beginning but picks up at 1.54. 

maybe just from the chorus when he sings:

"From now on
These eyes will not be blinded by the lights"

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "From Now On (from The Greatest Showman Soundtrack) [Official Audio]":

FED--FFE
EDDCC-AA

All the low notes. I can also do it so it matches the timing better, but has less of the musical phrase, like this:

F-E-D---
---FFEED

All the low notes. You could even also just cut it short after the first three notes and however long you want it held, so just say, like, "From now on."


----------



## MayorBlueRose

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "From Now On (from The Greatest Showman Soundtrack) [Official Audio]":
> 
> FED--FFE
> EDDCC-AA
> 
> All the low notes. I can also do it so it matches the timing better, but has less of the musical phrase, like this:
> 
> F-E-D---
> ---FFEED
> 
> All the low notes. You could even also just cut it short after the first three notes and however long you want it held, so just say, like, "From now on."



hey!
these are perfect thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## Candy83

How about ?Jump Up, Superstar? from _Super Mario Odyssey_?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jump Up, Superstar!":

GFEFG---
GFEFG---

All the low notes.


----------



## Candy83

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## frio hur

i have two

https://youtu.be/GCRqSbV_vo0

https://youtu.be/u9AhjUcOfIU 

whatever you can manage is fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ultima VII - Stones":

ABCECECE
DECEBEBE

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Ultima VII - Music Box":

DEF-D-C-
D-C-B-A-

All the low notes.


----------



## chesty

I would like to know if you can do a tune with the lone ranger theme






and another one with the macgyver theme






thanks much!!


----------



## frio hur

holy bus!  thank you


----------



## Ninjago/Pokemonfangirl

I have a request for a town tune! Please could you try and do the ninjago theme song here's the link
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JTcg8RrJR8I. Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Lone Ranger Theme Song" which is actually the finale of the "William Tell Overture," for what that's worth:

CCC-CCC-
CCF-G-A-

Low C, all other notes high.

Here is "MacGyver Theme Song":

FFFFFE--
-BD-C---

All the low notes.


Here is "Ninjago theme song episode 19":

A-A-A-A-
FG--G---

All the high notes.


----------



## Khaelis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ38pQAOzr8

Been trying to do it myself, but having issues so I'm gonna ask if you'd like to give it a shot. I'd like to get any part of this into a tune being from 0:21 to 0:34. Any part of this time frame will do.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver - Ecruteak City Music ":

BCD---D-
C-DEC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAL4WMpBNs0

Anything from 2:18 - 2:45 is perfect. Thank you very much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Doki Doki Literature Club! OST - Your Reality (Credits)":

GGG-FED-
CDE--G--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Doki Doki Literature Club! OST - Your Reality (Credits)":
> 
> GGG-FED-
> CDE--G--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much! I've been trying to find a tune for this song and haven't yet, so this is just amazing!! Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! I'm glad I could help!

Any more town tune requests today?


----------



## wraithdust

if you could do lullaby for mergo from bloodborne, id be so elated!

https://youtu.be/4uKdU19drsw

youre doing gods work, and dont feel pressured or anything


----------



## Hat'

Heyy there !
May I ask for this song ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_CFBjAyPWE

From 0:50 to...0:54 ? Is that okay ?

Thanks !! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Bloodborne Soundtrack OST - Lullaby For Mergo":

BCB-G-BC
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "Red Velvet 'Bad Boy' MV":

E-G-A-G-
E-G-A---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## LadyRainb

Anville from Pokemon BW

https://youtu.be/hqQmxy-M40k?t=1m33s

I'm listening to this atm!! Thanks and please!


----------



## Sweetley

Hi there!
Could you mabye make a town tune out of this Splatoon 2 OST please?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-md51zrR5eg (maybe from the part 0:03 - 0:10)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Anville Town - Pok?mon Black & White Music Extended":

GABCGCF-
E---zzzz

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Happy Little Workers - Grizzco Industries (Salmon Run) - Splatoon 2 Official Soundtrack":

B-B-C-D-
F-FE-DC-

All the low notes. The song was a little tricky for me to hear the melody, so it might not be quite right. I can try again if it's not close enough. I'm not familiar with the song, so it's hard for me to tell if it captures it well enough. Just let me know if you want me to work on it again.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any other town tune requests today?


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> Any other town tune requests today?



Sure, why not! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDLj143lxVk 

Give 0:14 - 0:21 a shot (start at 0:14, use however long you're able to make work up to 0:21)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon Sun and Moon - Gladion battle":

C-BE----
CBE-----

E is low. All other notes are high.


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Pokemon Sun and Moon - Gladion battle":
> 
> C-BE----
> CBE-----
> 
> E is low. All other notes are high.



Sounds fantastic! Going to use it for a while. ~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Great! I'm glad you like it. 

And I'm always taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## Sweetley

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Happy Little Workers - Grizzco Industries (Salmon Run) - Splatoon 2 Official Soundtrack":
> 
> B-B-C-D-
> F-FE-DC-
> 
> All the low notes. The song was a little tricky for me to hear the melody, so it might not be quite right. I can try again if it's not close enough. I'm not familiar with the song, so it's hard for me to tell if it captures it well enough. Just let me know if you want me to work on it again.



Awesome! Sounds good, thanks a lot!


----------



## Hat'

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Bloodborne Soundtrack OST - Lullaby For Mergo":
> 
> BCB-G-BC
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "Red Velvet 'Bad Boy' MV":
> 
> E-G-A-G-
> E-G-A---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thanks a lot I love it !


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome, everyone! 

Any other requests for town tunes?


----------



## Sweetley

Hi again! I have a request! Could you maybe make a town tune out of this song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VCqAjYO3NM (the part between 1:16-1:20
or 1:22-1:24)

Thanks!


----------



## pidge

Could you do where is my mind by the pixies bc man what a song


----------



## Kit

Hey! Can you do from 0:03-0:05 or 0:06-0:08 from this song? Thanks so much!
https://youtu.be/fxyBXiNRaWs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Pidge, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to turn into a town tune, if you have a preference.

Here is "Pet Shop Boys - Suburbia":

G----D-C
B----G-FE

Low E, all other notes high. The E at the end is one note too many to fit, so if you want to include it, you'll need to remove a sustain line somewhere. This will make the timing less accurate to the original, so it's up to you whether you want to do it or not.


Here is "Anamanaguchi - Pastel Flags":

B-GE-B-A
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Kit

Thanks so much!


----------



## pique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHYcxFRIorQ

Could you make a town tune out of 00:31-00:37? (or whatever is easiest for you)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's "What's Up" by 4 Non Blondes, also known as "that song that He-Man got synced up with for a joke" XD:


B---G---
D--C-B--

First B and G are high, second B and all other notes are low.


----------



## pique

kiwikenobi said:


> Here's "What's Up" by 4 Non Blondes, also known as "that song that He-Man got synced up with for a joke" XD:
> 
> 
> B---G---
> D--C-B--
> 
> First B and G are high, second B and all other notes are low.



Haha, thanks! My town flag is He-Man, so why not give it a matching tune? This is great, love it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today?


----------



## lPeachy

I have a couple requests from this link: https://open.spotify.com/album/1szeFfGnmYeIBXjBQrojqm

*#1 Mary's Theme* - I'd like a tune of the little diddy that repeats in the first 15 seconds ( the do do do dodooo bits)

*#2 The "Fly-by-Night"* - I'd like something from either the first 10 seconds or of the quicker part around 12-18 seconds(if it works, it might not)

*#5 The "Witch's Flower"* - from 10-15 seconds(again, if it works, it might be too many notes)

I'd love any or all of these if you can!
I tend to change my town tune fairly often but I would cycle between these 3 for the rest of my life~


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm afraid I don't have an account on Spotify, so I am unable to listen to the songs in the link you posted. If you could please post links to the songs somewhere like Youtube where they can be listened to without having to create and account, I will be able to hear the songs and turn them into town tunes for you. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## lPeachy

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm afraid I don't have an account on Spotify, so I am unable to listen to the songs in the link you posted. If you could please post links to the songs somewhere like Youtube where they can be listened to without having to create and account, I will be able to hear the songs and turn them into town tunes for you. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.



Oh shoot, no problem! 
Sorry, I forget you need to at least have a basic account with spotify to use it.
#1
#2
#5


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mary and the Witch's Flower OST 01. Mary's Theme":

E--F-EC-
----zzzz

All the low notes.


Here is "Mary and The Witch's Flower OST 02. Night Flight":

DDCD----
F-E-C---

All the low notes.


Here is "Mary and The Witch's Flower OST 05. Witch of Flowers":

A-C-BCBG
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Keldi

Could you do this:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9EjQUcKSceA
From about 00:13- 00:21?
I have it stuck in my head(plus it'll be funny to see my animals sing that song)


----------



## lPeachy

Thank you so much! You're amazing at this!


----------



## Lor

i scrolled through the entire thread because i love seeing town tunes people choose hehe

could you please make one for the OTGW theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJeeA_O88Zw&ab_channel=Nurpus

for the singing notes of 0:47-1:00, specifically the notes of the sung lyrics(not the background piano, although there is a lot of overlap, the piano has more notes i think): "how the gentle wind beckons through the leaves as autumn colors fall"

it's okay if you can't get any pauses to fit within the limit, i'd really appreciate if you could write down as many of the musical notes you can for those lyrics, and i can decide if i want to exchange some notes for pauses to make it sound better

thank you so so much, love your work  i've been trying on my own to make one, and it's really difficult but rewarding to get some notes right, but i just dont have the knack like you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "DOKI DOKI LITERATURE CLUB - YOUR REALITY - Piano Tutorial":

GGG--GFE
FGED-CD-

High G, all other notes low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Over the Garden Wall - Theme Song (Full Version )":

GAEFGGFG
AEDDCCBA

The entire bottom line is low notes. The last G on the top line is low, and all E's are low. Sorry if that's confusing. I can try making it with upper and lower case letters if you would prefer.

If I'm understanding your request correctly, you wanted just the notes without the timing, perhaps so that you can change the timing on your own. So that's what I did. If I was mistaken, please let me know what you'd like me to do differently, and I'll be happy to work on it some more.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

I would love the first few doots from Mariah Carey's You'll always be my baby.

So just 'do do do dumb, do do do do do da dumb" LOL 

https://youtu.be/NZOECeDYlDc

It's from 1 -6 seconds


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mariah Carey - do doo doop dum":

CDE---CD
E-FE-DC-

All the low notes.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

You're amazing! THANKS!


----------



## Lor

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Over the Garden Wall - Theme Song (Full Version )":
> 
> GAEFGGFG
> AEDDCCBA
> 
> The entire bottom line is low notes. The last G on the top line is low, and all E's are low. Sorry if that's confusing. I can try making it with upper and lower case letters if you would prefer.
> 
> If I'm understanding your request correctly, you wanted just the notes without the timing, perhaps so that you can change the timing on your own. So that's what I did. If I was mistaken, please let me know what you'd like me to do differently, and I'll be happy to work on it some more.



Thanks again!!

Yes, that's right! I wanted the full string of the notes for the lyrics because I had a feeling it would be hard to pick whether to keep all of it with no rhythm or some amount rhythm but cut it off or slightly changed. So then I could do different combinations of notes & timing on my own with some tinkering, and you wouldn't have to do it multiple times if I changed my mind(as I often do lol).

Here's what I think I'll go with, cutting off the "as autumn colors fall" part, if anyone else ever wants to use it too 
G-AEFG-z
GF-gae--


----------



## kiwikenobi

Glad I was able to help you! 

Does anyone have any town tune requests today?


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

The first 5 seconds of Jynweythek Ylow?

https://youtu.be/4KD8kWksOmc


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aphex Twin - Jynweythek Ylow":

G---G---
C---G---

C and last G are low, first two G's are high.

This was a tricky one. Let me know if you'd like me to try it again and do something differently.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Aphex Twin - Jynweythek Ylow":
> 
> G---G---
> C---G---
> 
> C and last G are low, first two G's are high.
> 
> This was a tricky one. Let me know if you'd like me to try it again and do something differently.




Yes that did seem like it would be tricky. 

Try this instead , it's a song from Spongebob lol "Electric zoo"


https://youtu.be/Ci04mGSKbe0


Its just the same tune repeated and repeated


----------



## kiwikenobi

Oh, right, the one that goes "beep beep boop bop beep." XD

Here is "Electric Zoo":

GGab-gB-
GGab-gB-

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

kiwikenobi said:


> Oh, right, the one that goes "beep beep boop bop beep." XD
> 
> Here is "Electric Zoo":
> 
> GGab-gB-
> GGab-gB-
> 
> Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.



Nooo man it goes beep boop boop beep boop bop! Lmao 

You nailed it!! Thank u so much!!!


----------



## Keldi

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## Sweetley

Hi! I have a request.
Could you maybe make a town tune out of this song please?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx06XNfDvk0 (the part from 0:43-0:46)

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Petula Clark Downtown. original version":

G---E---
DEFE-CD-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Sweetley

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Petula Clark Downtown. original version":
> 
> G---E---
> DEFE-CD-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Are there any other requests today?


----------



## squidpops

Hi Kiwi! Could I request a tune for my 2nd town?

This song - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XzBlMFUdCY 0:22 - 0:26

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BENDY AND THE INK MACHINE SONG "Ink Devil Anthem" (Chapter 2) ►by FabvL":

BBBBBAB-
BBBBBAB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## squidpops

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BENDY AND THE INK MACHINE SONG "Ink Devil Anthem" (Chapter 2) ►by FabvL":
> 
> BBBBBAB-
> BBBBBAB-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much! 
also sorry for such a late reply, went to bed early yesterday x


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests today?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## KatCantrell

https://youtu.be/_gDCnBFZeo0
  Could anyone PLEASE do the beginning of this song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Go Tell Aunt Rhody" a traditional American folksong:

B-BAG-G-
A-ACBAG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## KatCantrell

Thank you so much!! I appreciate it! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## LexiOfFurby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI1DnNYJqj4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Level One - Yo! Noid 2: Enter the Void Music":

AAGAA-GE
EDE---zz

High G and A, low D and E. It's not 100% accurate because of the combination of flats and sharps in the original song, but it's quite close. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song instead.


----------



## chesty

hey man thanks for your work keep it up

I have a request






I would like a tune of that video, 0:09 till end, thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Captain Comic intro music":

EFG-G-G-
G-G--CG-
EFG-G-A-
B-C---zz

Low E, all other notes high. I had to make it double length to fit in the entire musical phrase that you wanted. You can use whatever portion of it you like, or if you want me to make a version that fits the whole musical phrase into the space of a single town tune, but less accurate to the original song, just let me know, and I can do that for you.


----------



## chesty

Its okay dude i love it! Thanks!

BTW can i request another one? its from the same game as before






I would like a tune of the music that starts at 00:52 till 00:54 , thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You can make as many requests as you like! Here is that little jingle from that part of that video that you linked (which, if I'm not mistaken is "Whistle While You Work" from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs):

GAG-F-E-
F-G---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests today?


----------



## LexiOfFurby

Perfect!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you! 

Does anyone have any other town tune requests?


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Can you please do this song, from 00:57 - 1:06?? ☺

https://youtu.be/6DAX-T68hdw


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Others (Instrumental)":

D--CD-C-
B-C-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Thank you so much! Always so impressed!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! And thank you!

And I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

I'd like to make another request. I'd like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDd_GlynA6A From the last moments at 0:02 to 0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sonic 1 Music: Spring Yard Zone":

EECAE-C-
--zzzzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

Thanks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Anyone have any other town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## river

Hi! First of all, you are sooo talented!!!

Could you do Biz Markies Just a Friend? The little piano melody that plays when he sings the chorus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwI1-aAyvMk Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Biz Markie - Just a Friend":

DD-EDE-D
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I'm not sure which part was the chorus, since you didn't specify any particular minutes/seconds of the song, so I made my best guess. Please let me know if it's not right, and I'll do whatever part you meant instead, if you tell me the time.


----------



## river

Im sorry! Does this help? Its a piano tutorial I found on YouTube, he plays the bit I want on 1:05

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v84oG_9rjL8


----------



## kiwikenobi

The original video was fine, just I am not familiar with the song, so I did not know which part you meant by "the chorus." Just telling me the time of the video that the part you want plays during is all that I need.

In any case, since you gave the time for the new link you posted, here is "How to Play Just a Friend (Biz Markie) on Piano":

E-----ED
CD------

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## river

Its perfect! Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## Mayor Todd

Hi, I have a request.  I'm hoping that you can make me a Town Tune based on "Louisiana Fairytale" by Fats Waller.  It was the original theme music for the PBS TV show "This Old House".  Here's a link to a modern version by Leon Redbone so that you can hear the melody: https://youtu.be/E4_mfXmiCkQ .
I love music, and can whistle the tune with no problem, but for some reason I can't capture the melody with Isabelle's Town Tune maker.  I would appreciate it if you could compose the song for me!  Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

The reason you haven't been able to get "Leon Redbone- Louisiana Fairytale" to be a town tune is because the key it's in includes more than one half-step note in a row, which town tunes cannot do, since they can only use all natural notes. I can get close, but it's not 100% accurate. If there's a specific part of the song you'd like me to do, please tell me what seconds it plays during. Anyway, here is what I got for "Leon Redbone- Louisiana Fairytale":

CACBAGFE
F---zzzz

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## Mayor Todd

I don't know anything about music.  I didn't realise that that particular song would be so hard to emulate, but I'm very happy with your version.  I think it captures the laid back feeling I was hoping for, and my town now has a unique tune for itself.  Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm glad you like the town tune I made for you!

Does anyone have any requests for town tunes today? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking them now, too.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests at all? Even if you've requested one before, you can request one again. You can request as many as you like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Ok i KNOW this is a super outdated, cringy meme at this point, but is there any way you could do "How Bad Can I Be" from the Lorax movie?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I certainly can, just please post a link to the song you'd like me to do, since it's one I'm not familiar with (and it sounds like I'm lucky not to be!)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

sure thing! im not 100% sure if it's possible with the notes acnl provides, but i would love to see how close it can get!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_HUdf89hI8


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dr. Seus' The Lorax "How bad can I be?" -Official Hd 1080p-":

AGEGEGEA
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Ahh thank you so much!! I can't believe how well it fits! You have a lot of talent


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you! I'm glad you like it!

Any other requests from anybody?


----------



## Kayotime

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Owl City - Fireflies":
> 
> AE-EDED-
> A---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



*low-key just stalking this thread for tune ideas. Thanks for this one, it's one of my favorite songs!*

Also, I don't have a sound file for it, but could you do the beginning of the Angel Falls theme from Dragon Quest 9? That was the first DQ game I played, and the Angel Falls theme is one of my favorites. Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm sorry, Kayotime, but without a way to hear the song, I can't turn it into a town tune. If you're able to find it on Youtube or someplace similar, please post a link, and let me know which part of the song you'd like me to do,if you have a preference.


----------



## Kayotime

Okay, thanks, I'll try to find it tomorrow in school when I have access to a computer. On my Kindle Fire right now and YouTube is a hassle with this thing. I'll post the song as soon as I can!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, I'll look for that whenever you're able to post it.

And does anyone else have any town tune requests?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC

The first few seconds of this, please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Come On! - Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga":

A-A-AA-C
-C-C-BB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Chicha

Hi kiwi! Would it be possible to make a town tune from Cherry by Lana Del Rey (0:50 "I fall to pieces when I'm with you")? Please and thank you! ;v;


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lana Del Rey - Cherry (Official Audio)":

EDCEC---
CDEBAG--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Chicha

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Lana Del Rey - Cherry (Official Audio)":
> 
> EDCEC---
> CDEBAG--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you so much! It works great! <3

If Miiverse wasn't down, I'd definitely recommend making a tumblr with screencaps of all the tunes you've done so far. ;v;


----------



## kiwikenobi

I miss the screenshot ability of Miiverse.

Always taking requests for town tunes, if anyone has any.


----------



## kimii

hi there! do you think you could turn this into a tune?

https://youtu.be/xEeFrLSkMm8

you can do whatever section will work for you, i don’t have a peticular part i want.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS (Spring Day)' Official MV":

A-F-FFFE
---zzzzz

High A, low E.


----------



## kimii

oh, wow thank you so much! you’ve got talent in music!

- - - Post Merge - - -

do you take multiple requests from one person?


----------



## Car

https://youtu.be/v_uncMEJkBc

First few seconds of this? hsgdjaf


----------



## kiwikenobi

Yes, kimii, you can make as many requests as you like! 

Here is "Welcome to the Black Parade":

F---E-A-
D---C-F-

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any town tune requests today? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kimii

alright, could you do 1:08 and go on until whenever?
https://youtu.be/zDBwBnWyaUs
thanks in advance!


----------



## Decomposed

could you re-create either the first couple seconds of this song, or starting at :18 ? i'm not sure which would sound better!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvbCE5tm0jk


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS - DON'T LEAVE ME (FULL VERSION) (Color Coded Lyrics/Eng/Rom/Kan)":

ABAGG-GG
GGGGE---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Goo Goo Dolls - Big Machine":

F-FF-EE-
F-FF-EE-

Low E.


----------



## Decomposed

thank you so much!!


----------



## Confetti

Hello! I have two requests if you don’t mind! I would like you to do https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dy0igUHs2J4 I would prefer if you could start at 1:00

And https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oPvgWVn8SHY at 0:13


----------



## supercataleena

I also have two requests if you don't mind! 
This naruto shippuden ending 28 that starts at 48sec
https://youtu.be/s8O0Bt4UWJ0?t=45s

And The Killers When you were young starting at 1min and 16 seconds
https://youtu.be/L-ip02FknUo?t=1m16s

;3; thank you bless your soul


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'd love it if you'd make a town tune out of _Never Gonna Give You Up_. 
Could you do the chorus part? It's from 0:43 to 0:46. 

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Love Live Sunshine ~ MY MAI☆TONIGHT FULL":

EGA-EGA-
EGACAGE-

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "BTS- Go Go Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

GCGC---G
FGFGFGCC

Low C, high G.


Here is "Naruto Shippuden Ending 28":

GFGFGFA-
GFD---zz

Low D, all other notes high.


Here is "The Killers - When You Were Young Lyrics"

C-CC-E-C
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Video)":

FFA-AG--
CCG-GF--

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## kimii

oh wow thanks so much!!


----------



## river

Hey! Can you make the bit from 1:14 to 1:19 please?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO_xkgS1DA0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

river: Unfortunately, that part of "Lady Bird - Jon Brion - Soundtrack Preview (Official Video)" contains a combination of sharps and flats that I cannot accurately recreate using all natural notes in a town tune. Let me know if there's another part of that song, or a different song, that you'd like me to try.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and you can make as many requests as you like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Any requests from anyone at all? Even people who have made requests before are more than welcome to request more songs.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Going to give this thread a little nudge.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Perhaps people have all of the town tunes that they need for now? I'll keep this thread open and bump it occasionally just in case.

Still taking requests, in case that wasn't obvious. ^o^;>


----------



## Darby

Can you do anything with Pete Townshend's "Let My Love Open the Door"? I'm tone deaf so you could probably say anything and I'd like it


----------



## kiwikenobi

Certainly, Darby. Please post a link so that I can hear the song, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.


----------



## Darby

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZbcoWrUsw

Whichever part works, to make it recognizable and sound okay I guess?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pete Townshend - Let My Love Open The Door":

B-C-C-BB
BA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Darby

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ryumia

I'd like to request this one and this one. Hope it is fine to request more than one. Not sure which specific seconds, but whichever parts that can make the tunes recognizable if it is possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You can request as many songs as you like! 

Here is "(TWICE) - 'What is Love?' Piano Cover":

G-G-A--G
-G-A-AA-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is '(WJSN) (Dreams Come True) ":

BCGBCG-B
-CGBCG--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests?


----------



## kuroichigo

I have two songs I'd like to request, please!
This song from 0:02 to 0:06
&
This song from 0:00 to 0:04


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "【A3!弾いてみた】「ワンダーランド・ア・ゴーゴー」":

CCC-GGG-
DDCDEDC-

Notes on top line are high, notes on bottom line are low.


Here is "Pokemon- Stadium- Map- Music" which is actually a remix of the Route 1 music from Pok?mon Red/Blue/Yellow:

CEEECEEE
CEEFED--

All the low notes.

Alternately, to preserve the timing of the song but shortening the amount that fits into a town tune:

CDE-E-E-
CDE-E-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## AC Jayson

I have a song I'd like to request!
Here it is!
From 1:06 to 1:18 if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Shun Akiyama (秋山 駿) - Baka Mitai (馬鹿みたい) Lyrics (Romaji+Kanji+Eng Trans) Yakuza 5 (龍が如く) OST":

FGFA---F
FE---F-G

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests for town tunes?


----------



## Darby

I just wanted to let you know that I love mine and say thank you once again now that I’ve gotten it changed and am using it, it’s so cool for you to do this, it’s something I could never have done on my own, you are awesome!!!


----------



## Raayzx

Can u make gravity falls town tune? 
https://youtu.be/X2DUpDxFJyg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you, Darby! I'm glad you like the town tune I made for you! 

---

Here is "Gravity Falls - Opening Theme Song - HD":

D--EF---
A-GAC---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Halloqueen

Hello,

I've ben searching for a potential theme for my circus/magic-show themed town again recently. A few months ago I requested the Killer Klowns from Outer Space theme but it was unfortunately not possible to convert it into a town theme because it's based on Entry of the Gladiators, _the_ circus song, because if I recall it uses a lot of half-notes. I've yet to find anything that has the same feel I was going for, but I have found potential replacements which I'm hoping you might be able to work with. I can't really discern whether they use half-notes, so my apologies for wasting your time if so. 

Here they are:

Circus by Britney Spears. I'm hoping specifically for the part starting at about 1:17.

Circus Music from Stephen King's IT

Hopefully at least one of them is capable of being used. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Britney Spears - Circus":

AAAAAAAA
AAAF-E--

High A, low E.


Here is "Stephen King's IT #08 - Circus Music [HD]":

DBG--B--
D-CE---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Ryumia

Back again and here to ask for more town tune requests. Not sure which specific seconds for each song, but whichever parts that can make the tunes recognizable if it is possible.


Song #1
Song #2
Song #3
Song #4
Song #5
Though you did say one can request as many as they would like... I would feel bad if I requested too much at a time, so I thought it would be okay to request this amount since no one has made a request yet.


----------



## luna-melody

Hi ! I was wondering of you could do BTS' Spring Day from 1:24- 1:29 haha i think it would be fun to have it as a town tune for a while 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEeFrLSkMm8

and can you do Billie Eilish's Ocean Eyes from 0:25 - 0:30, it should be pretty easy because all you need to do is the right hand but im just too lazy to figure it out lmao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K04wheAvr4I


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'll take as many requests as you have, don't worry about having too many. 

Here is "(Very Very Very) Piano Cover":

E--B----
--EDEDED

High B, low E and D.


Here is "(Girls On Top) (In the Same Place) pianoheart":

B-AB-D--
A-GA-D--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "WJSN  - Secret  (Piano)":

CADACADA
FBGBFBGB

Low C and D, all other notes high.


Here is "(WJSN) -   (I Wish) |  / lyrics |  Piano Cover":

GCC-CCCB
CDC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "(APRIL) - (The Blue Bird) / lyrics | Piano Cover":

CBF--F--
CBF---zz

All the high notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "BTS (Spring Day)' Official MV":

CA-F-FFF
E---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.


Here is "Billie Ellish - Ocean Eyes (Piano Tutorial)":

E-D-BAGA
B-D---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Hiya! I'm back for more. I would love if you could do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGcz1_CnmmE for me? I possible, could you do a couple different parts of the song, as well? I'd prefer the very beginning of the song, as well as the parts from 1:25-1:30 and 2:40-2:43 if possible? I know it's probably a pretty difficult song to make into a town tune, sorry ;;
Thank you so much in advance, by the way! Your services are greatly appreciated ♥


----------



## kiwikenobi

The song you asked for was actually quite easy to turn into a town tune. 
Here is "Osomatsu-san Opening Full | Hanamaru Pippi wa Yoiko Dake - AOP | LYRICS":

B--D--E-
DEFEDBA-

All the low notes.

and:

DDAAGA-C
-CA-GA--

Low D, all other notes high.

and:

CAAGCAAG
AGACD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

kiwikenobi said:


> The song you asked for was actually quite easy to turn into a town tune.
> Here is "Osomatsu-san Opening Full | Hanamaru Pippi wa Yoiko Dake - AOP | LYRICS":
> 
> B--D--E-
> DEFEDBA-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> and:
> 
> DDAAGA-C
> -CA-GA--
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> and:
> 
> CAAGCAAG
> AGACD---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



oh my goodness thank you so much!! you are seriously talented and kind, i will try these out asap ♥♥♥


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today? Or any day in the future? I'm always taking requests.


----------



## Halloqueen

Hello again,

Thank you for the themes for my circus town the other day. I have another town that I'd like a theme for, if the notes are possible to work with. Here are the songs I had in mind as options:

Wiosna

Concord

If neither of those work, let me know. Hopefully at least one of them will. Thank you for your time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Katawa Shoujo OST #23 - Wiosna":

F--G--A-
C---zzzz

All the high notes.

Here is "Katawa Shoujo OST - Concord (Lilly's Theme)":

GEG--EGE
AEA---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests for town tunes? You can make as many requests as you like, and you can request them at anytime. Even if I'm not online when you post your request, I will do it when I check the thread again. And I check it very frequently.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just going to give this a little nudge back up, in case anyone wants a town tune.


----------



## Praesilith

Hi!! I've tried to make this a town tune but had difficulty. I'm wondering if you could work your magic! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3mKZJySg9I starting around 0:54 to 0:57 or 1:01 to 1:06. I know we're limited to 10 notes, so what ever you can work out!


----------



## kiwikenobi

The limit for notes, sustains, and rests in town tunes is sixteen, not ten. And the actual number of notes you have to work with is thirteen. Timewise, town tunes always last about four seconds, but the amount of other songs that are able to be worked into the town tune itself varies depending on the speed of the song and the duration of the notes within it.

In any case, here is what I got for "Hataraku Maou-sama! OST - The Beginning of the Battle":

B-----C-
BGED--E-

Low E and D, all other notes high.

And:

E----CBC
EBCD---z

Last three notes are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## Praesilith

kiwikenobi said:


> The limit for notes, sustains, and rests in town tunes is sixteen, not ten. And the actual number of notes you have to work with is thirteen. Timewise, town tunes always last about four seconds, but the amount of other songs that are able to be worked into the town tune itself varies depending on the speed of the song and the duration of the notes within it.
> 
> In any case, here is what I got for "Hataraku Maou-sama! OST - The Beginning of the Battle":
> 
> B-----C-
> BGED--E-
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> E----CBC
> EBCD---z
> 
> Last three notes are high, all other notes are low.



Mistake on my part haha. Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Would anyone like any more town tunes made?


----------



## Ryumia

Back again and here to ask for more town tune requests. Not sure which specific seconds for each song, but whichever parts that can make the tunes recognizable if it is possible. Please and Thank you. :]


Song #1
Song #2
Song #3
Song #4
Song #5
Song #6
Song #7
Song #8
Song #9
Song #10


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm not familiar with any of the songs you asked for, Ryumia, so I may not have chosen parts that make them recognizable. Let me know if you want me to do a different part than the ones I chose, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.

Anyway, here is "Lovelyz That Day":

A-----AD
G---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "9 (fromis9) - To Heart Piano Cover/Sheet music":

DD-DED--
DD-E-D--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "(fromis_9) (Glass Shoes) Piano Cover":

EDCG-EDC
EDCG---z

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "PRODUCE 101 | - I Know You Know Piano Cover":

CC---CCC
CC----zz

Either high or low C will work.

Here is "PRODUCE 101 |NEVER Piano Cover":

F--FG-GA
--AA-G--

All the high notes.


Here is "PRODUCE 101 (Pick Me) Piano Cover":

D--DD-CD
---FF-EF

All the low notes.


Here is "JBJ - (Call Your Name) Piano Cover":

E---D---
G---C---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is " (PRODUCE48) - (PICK ME) Piano Cover":

EEA-EEA-
EEA----z

Low E, high A.


Here is " (GFriend) -  (Summer Rain) Piano Cover":

FDFDFDF-
G---zzzz

High G, low D.


Here is "(GFRIEND) - (Time For The Moon Night) Piano Cover":

DFGA-A-A
-A-G-GC-

Low D, all other notes low.


----------



## Ryumia

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm not familiar with any of the songs you asked for, Ryumia, so I may not have chosen parts that make them recognizable. Let me know if you want me to do a different part than the ones I chose, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.
> 
> Anyway, here is "Lovelyz That Day":
> 
> A-----AD
> G---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "9 (fromis9) - To Heart Piano Cover/Sheet music":
> 
> DD-DED--
> DD-E-D--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "(fromis_9) (Glass Shoes) Piano Cover":
> 
> EDCG-EDC
> EDCG---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "PRODUCE 101 | - I Know You Know Piano Cover":
> 
> CC---CCC
> CC----zz
> 
> Either high or low C will work.
> 
> Here is "PRODUCE 101 |NEVER Piano Cover":
> 
> F--FG-GA
> --AA-G--
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> 
> Here is "PRODUCE 101 (Pick Me) Piano Cover":
> 
> D--DD-CD
> ---FF-EF
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> 
> Here is "JBJ - (Call Your Name) Piano Cover":
> 
> E---D---
> G---C---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is " (PRODUCE48) - (PICK ME) Piano Cover":
> 
> EEA-EEA-
> EEA----z
> 
> Low E, high A.
> 
> 
> Here is " (GFriend) -  (Summer Rain) Piano Cover":
> 
> FDFDFDF-
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G, low D.
> 
> 
> Here is "(GFRIEND) - (Time For The Moon Night) Piano Cover":
> 
> DFGA-A-A
> -A-G-GC-
> 
> Low D, all other notes low.



Whoa... :0 Thanks for doing these for me. ^.^ I'll definitely let you know if there's a different part that I want. I just need to test these out in my game.


----------



## MelbaBear

https://youtu.be/k6JpS1XYGJQ

Would the first few seconds of this be okay? Or whichever part is easiest or you think would sound best  thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Wots... Uh The Deal":

G-DGDBG-
G-DGDBG-

Second and fifth G's are high. All other notes low. It's not exactly right because of the way it keeps changing keys by half a step, so I just repeated the first part twice. If you'd prefer a different part of the song, please let me know.


----------



## Liability

I'd like these as a town tune, please!

https://youtu.be/fwVsrXKZ9rQ
00:32-00:37

https://youtu.be/Oq-TJV4WMwQ
1:07-1:12

https://youtu.be/OSk41pwg9Fk
00:32-00:40

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - Rescue Me (Audio)":

G-----FE
D-CD-E--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - One Track Mind (Audio) ft. A$AP Rocky":

AAAAAAGA
-G---AGA

All high or all low notes will work.

Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - Rider (Official Audio)":

C-DEE-DC
---EED-A

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - Rescue Me (Audio)":
> 
> G-----FE
> D-CD-E--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - One Track Mind (Audio) ft. A$AP Rocky":
> 
> AAAAAAGA
> -G---AGA
> 
> All high or all low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Thirty Seconds To Mars - Rider (Official Audio)":
> 
> C-DEE-DC
> ---EED-A
> 
> High A, all other notes low.



Thank you so much! They sound great!


----------



## MelbaBear

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Wots... Uh The Deal":
> 
> G-DGDBG-
> G-DGDBG-
> 
> Second and fifth G's are high. All other notes low. It's not exactly right because of the way it keeps changing keys by half a step, so I just repeated the first part twice. If you'd prefer a different part of the song, please let me know.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more requests?


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Hi, Can I please make a few requests if it's okay just in case they can't be made? Well, if so, I'd like the following songs please.

Lumiose City Theme Pokemon XY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x60KfmRIpbc
From 0:00 to as far as it can go

Land Down Under
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s
0:01 to 0:05

Rubberband Man - The Spinners
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7LvjhASLIg
0:10 to 0:15

Thankyou!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lumiose City - Pok?mon X & Y Music Extended":

E----EFG
F-ED-C-E

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Men At Work - Down Under (Video)":

G-GGGGD-
GGGGGGD-

High G, low D.

It's all percussion, but there's enough of a tone to it to sort of make something out of.

Here is "The Spinners - Rubberband Man":

C------C
B------z

All high or all low notes will work.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Lumiose City - Pok?mon X & Y Music Extended":
> 
> E----EFG
> F-ED-C-E
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Men At Work - Down Under (Video)":
> 
> G-GGGGD-
> GGGGGGD-
> 
> High G, low D.
> 
> It's all percussion, but there's enough of a tone to it to sort of make something out of.
> 
> Here is "The Spinners - Rubberband Man":
> 
> C------C
> B------z
> 
> All high or all low notes will work.



Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests?


----------



## Halloqueen

Hello again,

Since I've been requesting town tunes from you for my other towns, I developed the desire to change up the town theme of my main town. It has been the same thing for a long time now so I wanted to switch it up for now. 


Phantasm Theme. 
Particularly, I'm looking for the main, underlying part of the theme that starts at about the 0:27 mark.


Candyman Theme
From the beginning.


Cannibal Holocaust theme
About 1:27 here.


Goosebumps Theme
The bit starting at 0:10. 


Are You Afraid of the Dark intro theme or Are You Afraid of the Dark End Credits theme
Both starting from the beginning. Wasn't sure whether the intro would work so added the end too in case.


Night of the Demons Theme
The part that begins at about 0:23/0:24.


The Shape Stalks
From the beginning. 

A Nightmare on Elm Street Theme
About the 1:50/1:51 mark, please.


Sorry that I linked so many. It's the usual back-ups in case some can't translate and I'm also planning to alternate the town tune with the seasons. Like the Candyman and Cannibal Holocaust ones are more fitting for Spring or Summer. I was mulling over different songs and trying to see what would fit. 

---

I was also wondering whether either of these would work in the Animal Crossing town theme format. These are for my bird town. 

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance -- Power-hungry Fool
From the beginning.

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance -- Life Returns
From the beginning as well, when she starts singing. This might be more difficult since there's no underlying instruments? Hopefully it can be worked with. 



That's it! After this I probably won't be making more requests for a long time. Don't think there would be a need with so many options, plus while I was trudging through horror movie themes I noticed that most of them didn't have seconds that would align well with the 3-5 second limit or had synthesizers that probably wouldn't work.  

Hope this isn't too much and that you have a great day.


----------



## hellokitty

https://youtu.be/PTgdsI65ZEc

could I have the first few seconds of this song? 

https://youtu.be/9iobGX8Iv7Q

As well as the first few notes to this!

also uhh if this is possible 

https://youtu.be/Ux-9ZQ2dvbI 

the first few notes I love... Pokemon music


----------



## kiwikenobi

ZombifiedHorror:

Here is "Phantasm Theme Song":

AEFDECDB
AEFDECDB

All the low notes.


"Candyman Theme" has too many half-step notes too close together to accurately recreate as a town tune.


Here is "Cannibal Holocaust - Opening Theme Music (Riz Ortolani)":

F--CEF-C
B---zzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "Goosebumps Theme (The Original)":

DD-CB---
DDCCB---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


The "Are You Afraid of the Dark" theme is also in a key that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town tune.


Here is "Night of the Demons Theme":

F--E-F-G
---zzzzz

High G, low E.

Here is "HALLOWEEN 1 — The Shape Stalks":

FzzzFFzz
FzzzFFzz


Here is "A Nightmare on elm Street (1984) Soundtrack: Prologue/ Main Title":

C-F-C-B-
--C---zz

First C is low, other C's and notes are high.

"Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance -- Power-hungry Fool" is a bit too difficult for me to turn into a town tune without a great deal of effort, and since I've already done so many, I think I'll skip this one, unless it's one that's very important to you. Just let me know.

Here is "Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance -- Life Returns":

FEFGAGFE
FA---zzz

E and the last A are low, all other notes are high. And songs are actually easier without any underlying music, since I can hear the melody more clearly, so no need to worry about that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hellokitty:

Here is "Hunter X hunter (2011) Soundtrack - Ginpatsu no Shounen (Killua's Theme)":

EGA--G-F
E--CD---

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "HeartGold & SoulSilver: Ilex Forest Theme":

B-A-CDBA
B-A-C---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "Waterfall Cave - Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time & Darkness Music Extended":

EAEBEB--
EAEBEB--

The last B in each row is high, all other notes are low.


----------



## hellokitty

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Ryumia

Hello again. I would like to request more town tunes. ^.^ I'm not really good at pinpointing specific areas of the tunes that I would like since I'm not exactly sure how long it is going to be when these songs transition to a town tune. But... I would like as many parts as you can give me if that is okay with you. Only requested a small amount of songs to make things a bit easier for you.


Song #1
Song #2
Song #3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ryumia said:


> I would like as many parts as you can give me



Honestly, I could do the whole song, if that's what you want, just let me know. For now, I'll make one town tune for each song.

Here is "Spring - [Rune Factory: Frontier]":

EDCDEGG-
A-B-C---

E, D, and the first C are low. Second C and all other notes are high.

Here is "To You - [Rune Factory: Frontier]":

B-----AB
C-----BCD

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. It's actually one note too long, so if you want to fit that last D note in there, you'll have to remove one of the sustain lines - . I'll let you decide if you want to do that, and where you want to remove it from.

Here is "Daily Life - [Rune Factory: Frontier]":

E--E--EG
AEDC---z

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## Ryumia

Really? :0 You could do that? If it is alright with you then could you do the full song of the second one. Please and Thank you. ^.^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, most of the other parts of "To You - [Rune Factory: Frontier]" are in a key that I cannot recreate as a town tune. I could write out the actual notes that they are, but they probably won't help you very much to make town tunes with, since it will include sharps and flats. Sorry to have offered to do this only to find out that I can't. Please let me know if there is a specific part that you'd like me to try, and I can do my best with that.


----------



## Ryumia

Oh... I see. :0 Mhm... That is interesting to know.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Again, I'm sorry that I wasn't able to do the whole song, but if there is a part of the song that you'd like me to work on, just let me know.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

can you do the first few seconds of the wii mii channel music please (just the first 8 notes or so)

sorry can't get a link rn on nintendo switch


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's my best guess at which song you wanted, since there's no link.

A-CE-C-A
FFF---zz

All the high notes.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

thanks! *<*


----------



## Emberlyn

Hey there,

I was hoping you could make a tune from this song- https://youtu.be/1cUi5SpitHo
Just as much of the first part (I think he starts singing at 4 seconds) as you can. Thank you so much. It's really cool that you are good at this and willing to share your talent with your friends here at TBT.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "12 Stones - It Was You (lyrics)":

CDE-D---
-CE-D-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you want to work in the last two notes of that musical phrase, but with inaccurate timing, it's a high G followed by a low E, and all the other notes are low, too. You'll have to decide which sustain lines to remove to fit in the other two notes, because, as I said, it will make the timing inaccurate to the original song.


----------



## Emberlyn

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "12 Stones - It Was You (lyrics)":
> 
> CDE-D---
> -CE-D-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you want to work in the last two notes of that musical phrase, but with inaccurate timing, it's a high G followed by a low E, and all the other notes are low, too. You'll have to decide which sustain lines to remove to fit in the other two notes, because, as I said, it will make the timing inaccurate to the original song.



Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## mertle

please could you do whatever section sounds best (but in the first 20 seconds) of he mele no lilo from lilo and stitch?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtsV4bWPHsY

thank you! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lilo & Stitch- He Mele No Lilo":

GBGGEGAA
GAACBBCD

Low E, all other notes high. You could also replace the last three notes with sustains to make it sound like a complete musical phrase, if you prefer.


----------



## mertle

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Lilo & Stitch- He Mele No Lilo":
> 
> GBGGEGAA
> GAACBBCD
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. You could also replace the last three notes with sustains to make it sound like a complete musical phrase, if you prefer.



thank you so much! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Could you please do Sakura Kiss? 2:30 to whenever is fine, I just need it for my Ouran themed town.

https://youtu.be/Tw-jmr-AvN8


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ouran High School Host Club Opening Full':

EA-GEDED
---C---z

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

You’re the best, thank you so much!


----------



## SnailMail

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2KAcA-ZADE
could you do 0:29 to 0:32 please? and if you could make it a bit faster (like, 1.25 times faster) that would be great!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fly Octo Fly/Ebb & Flow [Final Boss] by Off The Hook - Splatoon 2 Octo Expansion Original Soundtrack":

B-D-E--B
-FD-E---

All the low notes. I can't really change the timing because the tempo of town tunes is always the same. I hope it works for you. Let me know if you want me to try something else if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

https://youtu.be/eZTasD9YzAo

I know all of it won?t fit. But I want the first few seconds if you can, thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Detroit Become Human — opening credits":

EBGBEBGB
DBGBDBGB

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## DolphinCube

Here's My Request! I was Wondering if you can do the start of Labyrinth Zone from Sonic 1. I included a sound file of how long it should be. Here you go!

Click Me!


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

If you could turn this song into a town tune that would be great! (I?m only interested in the first ~15 seconds or so, I don?t mind which you choose to turn to a tune!!)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_RM7cQCC4sU
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Labyrinth Zone":

CAFG-GG-
--zzzzzz

All the high notes.

Here is "Ranz des vaches" or the pastoral section from the William Tell overture, also commonly thought of as the "morning music":

G---ADGB
DG---zzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Detroit Become Human — opening credits":
> 
> EBGBEBGB
> DBGBDBGB
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thanks!


----------



## ~jennybean~

Not sure if you've been asked to do this before, but would you be able to do the beginning of this tune? ^^;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWHaohWyc0I


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ah, the Song of Healing from Majora's Mask. That has been done before, but I'll put it here again anyway, because it's a good song. 

B-A-F-B-
A-F---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Chipl95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhFRiqVoGs

Could I have the first few seconds of this song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Anastasia Dalia - ECOU (Elena feat. Glance Cover Song)":

FFFFFFCG
-A---zzz

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## ~jennybean~

@kiwikenobi Thank you so so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests today? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

How about now?


----------



## isaak_mejia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BripAD2xFp8

From 0:00 til 0:09.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Vuelve a llamar (letra) - Jes?s Adri?n Romero.':

F-E-F-F-
---EFA--

Low E, high A.


----------



## isaak_mejia

Wow! You're awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TopherBirb

Hello! I would love a piece of Dirty Paws by Of Monsters and Men. Whatever sounds best, I'm happy with any part. Thank you so much!


----------



## Raayzx

Hey! This seems a bit impossible but can you do this? I love this song
https://youtu.be/PT2_F-1esPk   from 1:10-1:15


----------



## WILDWORLD

You're so musically talented! Do you play any instruments or anything or do you just have a little knack for AC composing?
I'd love 0:00-0:05 of Marina and the Diamonds - Starring Role please, it's just the part before she starts singing and I love the instrumental. If you need to cut off some of the start, go ahead. For me, the best part of this little clip is the key change so I'd like a focus on that. This is one of my favourite songs and means a lot to me which is why it'd be really cool if I could have it as my town tune. Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

TopherBirb, please post a link to the song so I can hear it.

Here is "The Chainsmokers - Closer (Lyric) ft. Halsey":

FFGGFFGG
FFAAFFGG

All the high notes. And it wasn't impossible at all, it was actually quite an easy one. 


WILDWORLD, I technically _can_ play a few instruments, but I don't particularly enjoy it. ^o^;>

Here is "starring role // marina and the diamonds lyrics":

DBDBDBDB
EBEBDBDB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## ShadowDire

What are z's?


----------



## kiwikenobi

All information about town tunes is in the first post of this thread. Do you have a request?


----------



## ShadowDire

Yeah, actually trying to find a song right now.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay. I'll be happy to make a town tune for you once you post your request.


----------



## DolphinCube

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Labyrinth Zone":
> 
> CAFG-GG-
> --zzzzzz
> 
> All the high notes.



Thanks! I am gonna use this for my Animal Crossing: City Folk Town. It will be a perfect fit!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests for town tunes? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

hey! i was wondering if you could do both of these, idk if any of them would be possible but thanks!

How to get away with Murder theme song: (start at 0.16 seconds please) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr4Qo1Ln6BE

Greys anatomy theme song: (right at the beginning) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGbg7-LBWak

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "How to Get Away with Murder theme":

EEGE--EE
GE--EEGE

Low E, high G.
Or, if you wanted the more melodic part, I can only do the first three notes, because the second set of three notes makes it be in a key that cannot be recreated in a town tune with all natural notes. And the song does have so much time pass between the first set of three notes and the second it wouldn't fit accurately anyway. But the first three are like this:

F-E-D---
zzzzzzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "Grey's Anatomy Theme Song":

E-G---E-
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

Thanks so much )) 

I feel bad but I have another request. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

It doesn't matter where you start and end, personally I think the first line is the easiest but I have no clue lol.

thanks very much


----------



## kiwikenobi

There's no reason to feel bad, I like doing requests, and everyone is welcome to make as many requests as they like. 

Here is "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen:

EFGFED-D
EFGFED--

High G, all other notes low.

You chose a very long (and awesome!) song with many different distinct parts, and you didn't specify which part you would prefer, so I just chose a part at random. If you'd prefer a different part of the song, please let me know, and I'll be happy to do that for you as well.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

This looks interesting! Can you do this one?






The specific bit I want is roughly from 0:16 to 0:21. I have a feeling you needed to speed this up a bit due to note restrictions but I don't mind at all! Thank you for considering my request!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Formula 1 - New 2018 Official Theme Song - by Brian Tyler":

D--D--EF
D--C---z

All the low notes.

Sorry I didn't get to this sooner, the site did that thing where the post doesn't show unless you go into the thread itself, so I didn't know to check it.


----------



## WILDWORLD

kiwikenobi said:


> TopherBirb, please post a link to the song so I can hear it.
> 
> Here is "The Chainsmokers - Closer (Lyric) ft. Halsey":
> 
> FFGGFFGG
> FFAAFFGG
> 
> All the high notes. And it wasn't impossible at all, it was actually quite an easy one.
> 
> 
> WILDWORLD, I technically _can_ play a few instruments, but I don't particularly enjoy it. ^o^;>
> 
> Here is "starring role // marina and the diamonds lyrics":
> 
> DBDBDBDB
> EBEBDBDB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



thanks so much!!! i've been away on holiday so i didn't get a chance to see. ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Thank you so much for taking my request! It's okay that you weren't able to do it sooner due to technical difficulties. I just tried it out and it sounds great! As they say, patience is a virtue.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you! I'm glad you like it!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## smol_kiki_beansie

Animal crossing wild world theme? (starting at 0:10) https://youtu.be/OM33TiQKl7I


----------



## quinnetmoi

Could you see if any of these you'd like to attempt? (There's a few so no need to do them all if you don't want to!) I really would like the ** Bellyache ** one the most! < 3

Danger, BTS (1:00)
danger

Cherry Bomb, NCT (0:15)
cherrybomb

 ** Bellyache, Billie Eilish ** (0:00), (0:07) or (1:27)
bellyache


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Animal Crossing Wild World Theme Song":

FEGDC---
BA--GF--

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "BTS 'Danger -Japanese Ver.-' Official MV":

D-GGD-GG
D-G-D---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "NCT 127 'Cherry Bomb' MV":

BBBBG-BB
BBG-GGB-

Low B, high G.

Here is "Billie Eilish - Bellyache":

AGFED---
AGFEC---

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## OctoLiam

Hi could you do this song please   00:0 to 00:6

Please be warned it might be spoilers if you play splatoon 2 and haven't played octo expansion final boss its the theme of that. I don't mind if you can't do that because of spoilers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk4Hcjqn3VE


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm fine for Splatoon 2 spoilers, but thank you very much for the warning. That's very considerate of you.  

Here is "Fly Octo Fly ~ Ebb & Flow (Off the Hook) [Final Boss] - Octo Expansion - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack":

B-D-E--B
-FD-E---

All the low notes.


----------



## OctoLiam

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm fine for Splatoon 2 spoilers, but thank you very much for the warning. That's very considerate of you.
> 
> Here is "Fly Octo Fly ~ Ebb & Flow (Off the Hook) [Final Boss] - Octo Expansion - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack":
> 
> B-D-E--B
> -FD-E---
> 
> All the low notes.



I love it perfect I might request other songs later thanks so much.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! Feel free to make as many requests as you like.


----------



## Twikster

Would it be possible to do the first 7 or so seconds of dis? Tank oo!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Victory Road - Pok?mon X/Y":

A--A--AA
AA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Twikster

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Victory Road - Pok?mon X/Y":
> 
> A--A--AA
> AA---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you sooooooooo much omg~~


----------



## MilkHunter

hello.i cant seem to paste the link to the youtube video for some reason but could you search these 2 videos up?

Tangled-I See The Light- Mandy More (2:29-2:37)

Jodi Benson - Part of your world (From ''the little mermaid'') (1:24- 1:32)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

MilkHunter, perhaps just the /watchv=xxxxxx part of the link will work, if you're not able to do the whole thing. I'd really prefer to follow a link to make sure I'm getting the exact right part, especially since you've specified the seconds of the song. If I get the wrong video, the timing won't match up.


----------



## Khaelis

I'd like to make a request! /watch?v=i-tggRh__SE

Timestamp: 0:10~0:16.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I've actually done that one before, Khaelis:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=7603021&viewfull=1#post7603021

Let me know if you'd like me to do it differently than that, and I'll be happy to make a new one for you.


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> I've actually done that one before, Khaelis:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=7603021&viewfull=1#post7603021
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to do it differently than that, and I'll be happy to make a new one for you.



Ah.. in that case, I'll make a different request: watch?v=WVgX3nkq890

Timestamp: 1:52~1:57-58.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cathar 【シナト村ｂｇｍ】 [Monster Hunter 4 Soundtrack rip]":

B--C-DF-
-G---zzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Cathar 【シナト村ｂｇｍ】 [Monster Hunter 4 Soundtrack rip]":
> 
> B--C-DF-
> -G---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.



Fantastic! I'll make use of it once my new town is finally created.


----------



## MilkHunter

kiwikenobi said:


> MilkHunter, perhaps just the /watchv=xxxxxx part of the link will work, if you're not able to do the whole thing. I'd really prefer to follow a link to make sure I'm getting the exact right part, especially since you've specified the seconds of the song. If I get the wrong video, the timing won't match up.



here are the videos: 
/watch?v=RyrYgCvxBUg

/watch?v=SXKlJuO07eM

thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Tangled - I See The Light - Mandy Moore":

ABC-F-F-
EG---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Jodi Benson - Part of Your World (From "The Little Mermaid")":

FGAA--FG
AA---FGA

All the high notes. You can replace the last three notes with Z's if you'd prefer to have a more complete-sounding musical phrase, rather than it sounding cut off.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Hello, can I please have this song done if possible?

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52khlKOl1do

Time: 0:15-0:19

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The New 2018 F1 Theme by Brian Tyler":

D-DED-C-
C-A-B---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The New 2018 F1 Theme by Brian Tyler":
> 
> D-DED-C-
> C-A-B---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thankyou!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests?


----------



## moonchu

since you're looking for one! was curious if you'd like to make anything from 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwZMyo65yNE

it's also really nice of you to do this for people, thank you


----------



## Shampsto

Sorry, I can’t be bothered to find a link to it but could you do the start of Bubblegum KK?

Many thanks &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## kiwikenobi

Shampsto, please post a link if you'd like me to turn a song into a town tune for you.

moonchu, here is "Night in the Woods - Ancient History (Soundtrack OST)":

A-E-F-D-
E-C-B---

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## moonchu

kiwikenobi said:


> Shampsto, please post a link if you'd like me to turn a song into a town tune for you.
> 
> moonchu, here is "Night in the Woods - Ancient History (Soundtrack OST)":
> 
> A-E-F-D-
> E-C-B---
> 
> High A, all other notes low.




thank you <3


----------



## Shampsto

https://youtu.be/yYDMxwoTx9k


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Bubblegum K.K. (Aircheck) - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music":

C--CDD-D
-D-DE---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## OctoLiam

Hello me again I was wondering if you could do the first bit of this song.

It is kinda the same as last time same game but the credits music for the expansion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rApsdzyZI6M


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Into the Light (Off the Hook) [Staff Roll] - Octo Expansion - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack":

EBBE-G--
EBBE-G--

Low E, high B and G. You can also just extend a few sustains and rests after the first G so that it doesn't repeat so quickly, since the original song sort of lets it fade out for a while before repeating it.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

I usually change my town tune every few months. So I was wondering you could make a new town tune. I don’t know if you can, and it might need to be slowed a bit but if you can, can you do the part starting from 0:39 or 1:30 (you can choose) in this song https://youtu.be/sSYoz0JmnZo thanks!


----------



## cavityprince

if possible, i'd love the start of this!~ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1WZoyUdlfE the first "arukou, arukou, watashi wa genki"~ it starts at 0:31. apologies if you've done it before!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "【Kagamine Rin・Len】Electric Angel【VOCALOID-PV】":

CDE--EG-
-GACBGE-

D, E, and the first C are low. Second C and all other notes are high.


Here is "My Neighbor Totoro - Opening Titles - Japanese":

E-G-C---
G-A-G---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "【Kagamine Rin・Len】Electric Angel【VOCALOID-PV】":
> 
> CDE--EG-
> -GACBGE-
> 
> D, E, and the first C are low. Second C and all other notes are high.
> 
> 
> Here is "My Neighbor Totoro - Opening Titles - Japanese":
> 
> E-G-C---
> G-A-G---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Thanks!


----------



## cavityprince

thank you so much!~


----------



## Berrymia

Hello! I'd love this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeIVybmTgWg

Starting 7th second 

Thank you so  much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Windmill Hut (Song of Storms) 10 Hours - Zelda Ocarina of Time":

AEA-AEA-
BCBCBGE-

E and first and third A are low, all other notes are high.

Alternately, to match the original timing of the song:

AEA---AE
A---zzzz

Second and fourth A are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## Berrymia

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Windmill Hut (Song of Storms) 10 Hours - Zelda Ocarina of Time":
> 
> AEA-AEA-
> BCBCBGE
> 
> E and first and third A are low, all other notes are high.
> 
> Alternately, to match the original timing of the song:
> 
> AEA---AE
> A---zzzz
> 
> Second and fourth A are high, all other notes are low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tunes requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm still taking town tune requests. Does anyone have any?


----------



## leelalee

Henlo! Could you make a town tune for me? ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pO0UFmygbM ) 0:00-0:05 or 1:18-1:25. 


Thanks, much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "D (Half Moon)":

CDEEDCDB
-G-E---z

Last E is low, first two E's and all other note are high.


----------



## stiney

Would you mind doing the Steven Universe theme? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfKUdmTq2MI

I'd like the first 0-3 or 0-5 seconds if possible! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Steven Universe Theme song (with lyrics)":

C---AGFG
-E---zzz

Low C and E, all other notes high.


----------



## stiney

Thank you so much! <3 Right now my tune is just the default tune minus a couple of notes but this is so much better!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FHBss4mpHhU
From 1:01 (preferably The Guitar/trumpet line that comes in just then if you don't mind.)

Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gorillaz -Stop The Dams":

GA---E--
-zzzzzzz

Low E, all other notes high. I didn't hear any guitars or trumpets at that part of the song, just the vocalist and something sort of like a music box. Did you mean a different part/song?


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

I think so. Hold on...
Yeah I meant 1:15, that's when those pickup.
I'm so sorry


----------



## kiwikenobi

No worries. Here's that part of "Gorillaz -Stop The Dams":

E-E-EEEE
-EEEEEEE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## streetspirit

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij99dud8-0A Uhm...i'd like the first instrumental parts in the beginning... Ack, I feel awkward...


----------



## JackABee

What about the pocket camp theme? Like, the first 4 seconds of it. Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO-SXfV-Esc


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to feel awkward, streetspirit! You did your request exactly right. 
Here is "Iron Maiden - Wasted Years (Official Video)":

E--B--C-
-A--B-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp OST - Theme":

BDGCEA--
BDGA---z

First B, first D, first C, and first E are low. All other notes are high.


----------



## JackABee

wow thanks!


----------



## streetspirit

Oh goodness, thank you so much!


----------



## Clefarious

You are so awesome for doing this for everyone.

Not sure if I'm doing this correctly but I'd love the beginning cords of this song:
https://youtu.be/fyaZUCLNbew


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "HANSON - "Penny & Me"":

E-F-E---
-D-D-C--

All the low notes.

It's a little tricky to capture the sound of chords in a town tune, since town tunes only play one note at a time. Let me know if you'd like me to try it again using different notes from the chords, or a different part of the song, or another song, even.


----------



## Clefarious

Thank you so much. It's just like I pictured it would sound ^_^


----------



## Lothlaurien

Hi! Just wanted to reiterate that this is such a cool thing you're doing! Would it be possible to make the Balamb Garden Theme from Final Fantasy VIII into a town tune at all please? I'm not sure which parts would work best so any would do.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Balamb Garden Theme - Final Fantasy 8 VIII":

E-D-C-BC
DC---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Lothlaurien

Ahh, thank you so much! It sounds great!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Vizionari

Can you make one for the Buoy Base Galaxy theme from Super Mario Galaxy if it hasn't been done yet?

https://youtu.be/omMwuoOubjo
Specifically the part from 1:04 to 1:09


----------



## mapleleaf

sorry if this seems a bit hard but could you see if you could do the octopath traveller main theme/song?
I have a feeling it's too complex for the acnl tune system but oh well , thanks anyway  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdzB2-L7roU

- - - Post Merge - - -

If that's too hard could you possibly do the main theme of Bonneton and/or steam gardens and/or shiveria from super mario odyssey? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV5ZlWs8dRc
Bonneton - 00:00
steam gardens- 35:24
shiveria- 1:52:10

P.S i don't expect you to make all of these, just have a look and see which would fit best 
thank you so much for doing this and i hope it's not too hard


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Buoy Base Galaxy - Super Mario Galaxy":

C--G----
-GFEF--D

High C and G, all other notes low.

Here is "OCTOPATH TRAVELER OST - Main Theme":

G----FEF
C-----B-

Low E, all other notes high.

The beginning of the Bonneton song is in a key that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. Is there a different part of that song you would like me to try?

Here is "Steam Gardens" from Super Mario Odyssey:

EGAB-B--
AGB---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

I've actually done Shiveria before. I'll post it again. 

Here is "Shiveria: Town (Snow Kingdom) - Super Mario Odyssey Soundtrack":

FGA-FA--
FACAF---

All the high notes.


----------



## mapleleaf

Thank you so much! 
you could try doing the bit that starts at 1:50 for Bonneton but I still think it's too high


----------



## kiwikenobi

mapleleaf, it actually has nothing to do with the pitch (high or low) but with the key, that is to say, which sharps and flats are included, because town tunes use only natural notes, so certain combinations of sharps and flats is impossible. And unfortunately, I think that any recognizable part of the Bonneton song is in a key that cannot be recreated accurately as a town tune. I could make an inaccurate version, if you'd like, but it won't sound quite right.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Pretty town tunes.


----------



## mapleleaf

Ah sorry, I'm not very good at understanding music terms aha
No it's okay, I've already got 3 awesome town tunes to work with- thank you!


----------



## Vizionari

Thank you so much, it sounds great!


----------



## s2249

Hello I would like if you could make a tune for me.
https://youtu.be/BmisWMv-1bA
I would like from 0.03 to 0.09 if possible Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Song of Time - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask":

ACB-G-FG
A-D-CED-

The last "D-CED" is low. All other notes are high.


----------



## s2249

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 2kimi2furious

If you could do Grim Grinning Ghosts from Disney World's Haunted Mansion, I'd really appreciate it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSaqSVi--Ms

Either the beginning few seconds or the line "grim grinning ghosts come out to socialize."


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Grim Grinning Ghosts":

F---C---
B---G---

All the high notes.

And:

E-AAE--A
E-D-C-BA

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Grim Grinning Ghosts":
> 
> F---C---
> B---G---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> E-AAE--A
> E-D-C-BA
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Blucanyon

Think you could do Dixie (https://youtu.be/IUjLE_N1Cuc) from 0:41 onward, to the length of the Dixie that they used on the general lee horn? (https://youtu.be/SW29hkBuFt8)


----------



## Snooty

Hey, this is an awesome service! Could you perhaps do this song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHqX9bJ0oXY

However much you can do from 0:00 to 0:07 would be great, thank you!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

I was wondering if you could maybe do the chorus of this song






Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops I forgot about the long intro so go to 2:37


----------



## Mayor-Zoella

Can you make one from this song?:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZui_ju72Js&t=49s
any point is fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dixie's Land":

C-C-CDEF
G-G-G-E-

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "Swan Lesson (Art Academy)":

C-ACB--D
C--EF---

All the low notes.

Here is "Camila Cabello - Havana ft. Young Thug":

CEECCA--
--DDEFED

All the low notes.

Here is "Super Mario Land (GB) Music - Birabuto Kingdom Stage":

E-DCE-CD
EEDCEFGA

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Dixie's Land":
> 
> C-C-CDEF
> G-G-G-E-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "Swan Lesson (Art Academy)":
> 
> C-ACB--D
> C--EF---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Camila Cabello - Havana ft. Young Thug":
> 
> CEECCA--
> --DDEFED
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Super Mario Land (GB) Music - Birabuto Kingdom Stage":
> 
> E-DCE-CD
> EEDCEFGA
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.



Thanks!


----------



## Mayor-Zoella

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any more town tune requests? Like the thread title says, I'm always taking them.


----------



## chesty

Hello!

I have two requests

first this one






and then this one






thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the world 1 map theme from SMB3:

GEG-AEA-
BGBA-GA-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is the world 7 map theme from SMB3:

BDE-----
EFEDBA--

All the low notes.


----------



## chesty

wow thank you very much! i loved the first one, the second one not so much LOL but i appreciate the effort! nice work


----------



## anactualpangolin

what youre doing here is super cool!! would it be possible to make a tune of the opening baseline from this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVjKYGWMXio
its a pretty brief loop so i hope it can fit, but im no musical maestro


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Eagles - One Of These Nights Full Cover":

G--G-DE-
G--G-DE-

Second and fourth G are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone can make as many requests as they like, even if I've done some for you before.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Hi! Would you be interested in doing “Candy Store” from Heathers? I’m not picky about what part of the song. Probably something from the chorus?


----------



## stiney

Hi, could you please do Neil Diamond's Sweet Caroline? I recently made a second town called Beantown and while I'm a Yankees fan living in Boston, having the unofficial Red Sox anthem seems appropriate.

1:03-1:10ish, ideally want the unofficial "BAH BAH BAH" fans do after the "Sweet Caroline," which isn't in this video except as the horns.


----------



## kiwikenobi

hallebean: Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it.

Here is "Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond":

E---G-AA
---F-E-A

All the low notes. To be accurate to the timing of the original song, there really should be another sustain after the two A's, but then the last A wouldn't fit for the third "bah." So, you can experiment with different arrangements of sustains if you like, or you can just use it as it is.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Oops! Sorry about that. here it is!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Candy Store - Heathers: The Musical +LYRICS"

CGA-CGA-
CGA---zz

I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know if the part I chose was the chorus. (It was the part at 0:50, in case you can't tell.) Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, and specify which seconds it plays during in the video if you do.


----------



## jcar

hey could you make this song?? https://youtu.be/v7C2zuSeSGA i think the chorus is from 1:02-1:20 more or less but if you see another part that fits better it's okay! i dont really know much about music hahaha


----------



## stiney

Thanks! I'd tried to do it myself based on some sheet music I'd found and it was NOT right. Not bad, just not Sweet Caroline!


----------



## lemoncrossing

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Candy Store - Heathers: The Musical +LYRICS"
> 
> CGA-CGA-
> CGA---zz
> 
> I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know if the part I chose was the chorus. (It was the part at 0:50, in case you can't tell.) Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, and specify which seconds it plays during in the video if you do.



This is awesome! thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fragmento pel?cula Shinchan Los Adultos Contraatacan":

D--AA---
D-EFG-FE

E and first D and A are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## anactualpangolin

thank you so much, it sounds great!!


----------



## swoobat

Could I request this song please? 
https://youtu.be/aXFPbEdbe9M 
Maybe the part 1:03-1:11. Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Special Clip] Dreamcatcher":

CAF-CAF-
CC-C---z

Low C, high A.


----------



## swoobat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Special Clip] Dreamcatcher":
> 
> CAF-CAF-
> CC-C---z
> 
> Low C, high A.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## goro

hello, can i please have this song as a tune? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YmVC6bO5XY
duration: 1:14 to 1:17


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Persona 5 OST - Wake Up, Get Up, Get Out There -instrumental version-":

B-ABE-DE
B-D---zz

A and first two B's are high, third B and all other notes are low.


----------



## goro

thank you so much!!! it's perfect ^_^


----------



## FandorkOfEverything

Heyo, can you make a town tune out of this song: https://youtu.be/8-khlTbH2H8

Specifically the “In hand in hoof in wing or even claw”

And maybe this one too; https://youtu.be/HWp6bBRCZas

Any part of that song is fine, but maybe apart of the chorus? 

Please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Friendship Always Wins - MLP: Friendship Is Magic [Season 8]":

CE-D-C--
CE-D-C-B
-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. As you can see, the last note doesn't fit when keeping the proper timing for the song, You can try removing some of the sustain lines - so that you can fit all of the notes in, or you can just let it end on the second line where it is.

Here is "Flawless (Song) - MLP: Friendship Is Magic [HD]":

D-A-D-A-
-DDCDA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part was the chorus. Let me know if you'd like me to do a different part of the song. I'm also not sure if you meant that any part would be good _apart_ (other than) from the chorus, or if you meant that _a part _of the chorus would be good. So, again, if you'd like me to do a different part than what I did, please let me know which seconds of the video it plays during.


----------



## FandorkOfEverything

Hey, thank you so much!!! They both work perfectly for my towns  

Can you actually do one more song for me? Can you do “Our Town” starting at around 25 seconds when it goes “In our town, in our town” 

https://youtu.be/uKRdoCVqTqs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "My Little Pony - 'In Our Town' Song":

C-F-F---
E-G-E---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Aidaen

Hey! I was wondering if you'd do this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktuDYYtbs2s starting at 1:07 til whenever, please and thank you! I'll probably bother you for more homestuck stuff later btw but this was the first I thought of.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Homestuck Vol.8 - 03 Flare":

A-C-B-D-
CDB---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Aidaen

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Captain Avian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_LPBHtisU&t=1s

Could you do the first 5 seconds or so? Tysm! ^.^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Reminiscence - Fire Emblem OST - Ninian's Theme":

BGBA--BG
BD--zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## LadyDestani

I have a couple of requests if they're doable.

Gegege no Kitaro 0:25 - 0:33 or 0:00 - 0:05
I'm thinking the part beginning and ending with "gegege no ge" unless that's too long. If it is, I also really like the first 5 seconds.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=vWTKaoi6UBE

Beethoven's Silence
The very beginning, ending it wherever makes the most sense.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YFD2PPAqNbw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gegege no Kitaro (2018) OP intro":

E---G---
EEGAB---

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Beethoven Silence":

BGEGBCBG
EGBCBGEG

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## LadyDestani

Thank you! You're awesome!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome, and thank you!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

heyyy,

I have a couple of requests if thats ok? 
A few ABBA songs xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wydPIAxuXdw

when they sing "Everybody screamed, when i kissed the teacher"
or even just 'when they kissed the teacher" 

---

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zwbARWt8is

when they sing "Andante, Andante" 

---

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unfzfe8f9NI

when they sing "Mama Mia here I go again"

---


thank you! hope thats not too much just so i can pick a few for my town xD!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "ABBA: WHEN I KISSED THE TEACHER - HD - HQ sound":

DEFGA---
GFF-EE-D

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Abba - Mamma Mia":

CCDC----
CCDEDC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I didn't hear the part you referred to in "ABBA : Andante, Andante ( With Lyrics)" and I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know when it plays, and I don't really want to sit and listen through the whole song. ^o^;> 
Please let me know which seconds of the video it plays during if you'd still like me to do it.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

this is fab! thank you so much! 
Will see how they sound in my towns! 

as for Andante, Andante there is a bit where they say at 0.49 til 0.52 if thats any help! 

If not then no worries and thanks for the other two!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "ABBA : Andante, Andante ( With Lyrics)":

GGBBDC--
-zzzzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Valzed

Hi! My husband started playing NL  few weeks back and he's looking for a new town tune now. I found a video for a song he might like but I don't know if it can be made into a town tune. The part I'm hoping for starts at about 1:21 and goes to about 1:24. Well, at least the lyrics I was looking for do. They start with "With a pretty girl dancin'" and end with "mama's barbecue". Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpHL1il54RM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is ""Barbeque" (from Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas)':

C-EEE-E-
EG-G-GEC

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

EDIT: Double post. ^o^;>

- - - Post Merge - - -

The forum is doing that thing where the posts don't show up in the thread status, so I'm going to post this in the hopes of fixing it.


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is ""Barbeque" (from Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas)':
> 
> C-EEE-E-
> EG-G-GEC
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Yay! I'm so glad it could be converted over! My husband's going to love it! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I'm sorry to bother you again. My husband loved the song but he was wondering if a different part could be converted. It's from about 1:05 to about 1:09. It's around the line "Barbecue lifts my spirits, I swear that it never fails". I've included the link again just in case. Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpHL1il54RM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is that part of ""Barbeque" (from Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas)":

B-BB----
B-B-AG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is that part of ""Barbeque" (from Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas)":
> 
> B-BB----
> B-B-AG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much! I appreciate your patience with hubby & I.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! Feel free to come back with any other requests you might have. Everyone is welcome to make as many requests as they like here.


----------



## Sophie23

Can you try make this into a town tune please?

https://youtu.be/rog8ou-ZepE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby":

D-D-D-DD
D-A---zz


----------



## kiwikenobi

Forum's doing that thing again. ^o^;>


----------



## honeyaura

Hi! I have a request if you're still doing this? This song is close to my heart because my bf heard me listening to it and it's now his favorite. Please mind that it's Miku, she's cute but loud lol.

The preferred time frame is about 0:14-0:18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=243vPl8HdVk


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "livetune feat.「Redial」Music Video":

GDC-BCC-
GDCBBCC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## honeyaura

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "livetune feat.「Redial」Music Video":
> 
> GDC-BCC-
> GDCBBCC-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thanks! Do you accept tips?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I have no use for TBT bells or anything. Feel free to pay the favor forward, if you ever have the opportunity to help someone out.


----------



## honeyaura

kiwikenobi said:


> I have no use for TBT bells or anything. Feel free to pay the favor forward, if you ever have the opportunity to help someone out.



Gotcha <3 thanks!


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby":
> 
> D-D-D-DD
> D-A---zz



I’m confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I make it?


----------



## Sophie23

I’m confused


----------



## Sophie23

Please help me


----------



## kiwikenobi

Go to the town hall in your game and tell Isabelle you want to change the town tune, then use the touch screen. And I think I forgot to mention, all of the notes can be either just the high ones (above the F in the middle) or the low ones (below the F in the middle).


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Go to the town hall in your game and tell Isabelle you want to change the town tune, then use the touch screen. And I think I forgot to mention, all of the notes can be either just the high ones (above the F in the middle) or the low ones (below the F in the middle).



Can you do a picture of it please so I can copy it? The town tune

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m just confused about the town tune I know how to make one but I find this town tune confusing 

Because there’s some z when they’re isn’t a letter z for making the town tune


----------



## Sophie23

Can you help me please


----------



## kiwikenobi

I explain the format I use to make the town tunes in the first post of this thread. If you still need help after reading that, please let me know, and I'll be happy to answer any questions that you might have.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> I explain the format I use to make the town tunes in the first post of this thread. If you still need help after reading that, please let me know, and I'll be happy to answer any questions that you might have.



Can you take a picture of vanilla ice ice baby town tune please I still don’t understand.


----------



## OctoLiam

Hey again! Got another one for you to look at

 Entropical Splatoon 2

You can choose what bit of it to do.

Thanks-Liam


----------



## Sophie23

Please


----------



## Sophie23

Please help me


----------



## kiwikenobi

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Can you take a picture of vanilla ice ice baby town tune please I still don?t understand.



I'm sorry, but I cannot take a picture. If it's just the Z's that are confusing you, I use Z to represent the sleeping frog, and they are silent. They are at the very bottom when you are sliding notes up and down on the touch screen in the town tune maker in the game. Is there also some other part of the town tune that you need help with?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Splatoon 2 Version 4 Trailer Theme (Entropical by SashiMori)":

AGACD-E-G
E-EDC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## OctoLiam

Thanks


----------



## Sophie23

Is this right?


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Hi, I would like this music in a town tune please n_n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlVvs9LQ5zw

or

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL6rmF2q8z4

You can use the easiest version for you to make the tune.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zelda-Crossing: It's close, but what you made in that picture is:

D-D-DDzz
D-A---zz

And what I made for the song you wanted is like this:

D-D-D-DD
D-A---zz 

---
Here is "Ecruteak Dance Theater - Pok?mon Gold & Silver Music":

E-----DE
B---zzzz

High B, all other notes low.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Thank you, but I'm looking for a town tune that doesn't have too much mutes. Perhaps you could try to use the notes starting here?:

https://youtu.be/BlVvs9LQ5zw?t=10

I would appreciate it. And don't cut off, try to fill all the space.


----------



## Sophie23

Can you make this please?


----------



## LaFra

Hi! Can you make these? 

Sia - House on fire
https://youtu.be/tMVgLulcGQA
Start 0.00 - 0.10
Chorus from 1.49

LSD - Thunderclouds
https://youtu.be/JDjTJ6lkb-8
Chorus or what you think makes better


Thanks! ^_^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ecruteak Dance Theater - Pok?mon Gold & Silver Music Extended":

BABDE-DE
DB-AFE--

Third E is low, all other notes are high. That was the most I could fit into one town tune, I apologize if part of it got cut off. The song is very fast at the part you requested, so not very many seconds can fit into a town tune.

Here is "Wizzard - I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday":

DDED-C-B
-C-D---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Sia - House On Fire (Audio)"

FF--EE--
FF---zzz

and

E-DCBBBB
BFFBBFF-

Here is "LSD - Thunderclouds (Official Audio) ft. Sia, Diplo, Labrinth':

AG--FE--
D---zzzz

Low E and D, high A and G. I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please let me know if you'd like me to do a different part.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Awww, you took part of the "intro" too, I wanted the middle part, I don't know how to explained it. Ok, maybe starting here:

https://youtu.be/M_YU-hHM-6M?t=11

It's hard to show in a video the exact part. Sorry for bother you and thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

How much of the town tune that I made was the intro part? Tell me how much of the beginning to leave off, and then I'll know exactly where to start.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Ecruteak Dance Theater - Pok?mon Gold & Silver Music Extended":
> 
> BABDE-DE
> DB-AFE--
> 
> Third E is low, all other notes are high. That was the most I could fit into one town tune, I apologize if part of it got cut off. The song is very fast at the part you requested, so not very many seconds can fit into a town tune.
> 
> Here is "Wizzard - I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday":
> 
> DDED-C-B
> -C-D---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "Sia - House On Fire (Audio)"
> 
> FF--EE--
> FF---zzz
> 
> and
> 
> E-DCBBBB
> BFFBBFF-
> 
> Here is "LSD - Thunderclouds (Official Audio) ft. Sia, Diplo, Labrinth':
> 
> AG--FE--
> D---zzzz
> 
> Low E and D, high A and G. I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please let me know if you'd like me to do a different part.



Thank you so much,this one is easy


----------



## LaFra

thank you so much kiwikenobi ^_^


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Just use the music starting here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_YU-hHM-6M&feature=youtu.be&t=11

I don't know how to explain the intro part.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please tell me how many notes to leave off of the one that I did imperfectly, then I will know exactly, to the note, where you want me to start. The song is so fast that giving me just a single second number doesn't help, because it sounds like the part you want might begin somewhere within that second. I've already done the song from the 0:11 mark, as you requested, but that was not what you wanted. So please let me know how many notes to leave off at the beginning of the town tune that I made for you, which was this:

BABDE-DE
DB-AFE--

For example, if you said to leave off the first three notes, then I would remove the first three notes like this:

DE-DEDB-
AFE--

And have room for three more notes at the end.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Maybe starting in the last part with AFE--.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is my next attempt for "Ecruteak Dance Theater [Pok?mon Gold & Silver]":

F-D-EDAB
A-FAFE-D
-B-D-

Second and third A's are high, first A and all other notes are low.

I added the extra four notes at the bottom in case the first four notes were not part of what you wanted, as these last four seem to finish the musical phrase. You can remove the first four and add those last four in, if that is the case. 
If this still doesn't suit your needs, then I'm not sure that I'll be able to make one that works for you. I found the sheet music for the song, and I matched it as closely as possible. If the version I made doesn't work for your, perhaps you can make something of your own from it that you'll like better:

https://www.ninsheetmusic.org/download/pdf/2189


----------



## Balam Ajaw

That will be OK, thank you so much n_n, and sorry for bother you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! I'm glad I was able to make something you liked. 

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Everyone can make as many requests as they like, anytime.


----------



## LaFra

So here I am again... Hi! ^__^

https://youtu.be/iizMFFkutAY
from 0.27

https://youtu.be/c_Dxd0keXyk?t=106
from 2.00 until 2.07 (i think)

Thank You!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Welcome back! 

Here is "Hard In Tango - This Is My Dj":

EDCBA---
CED---C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "DJ Ross - Dreamland [Official Video]":

E--BB-A-
E--BB-A-

A and second and fourth B's are high, E and first and third B's are low.


----------



## spunkystella

Hi! Can you please make a town tune for this starting around 0:03? https://youtu.be/FMDxKRx10mU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hatsune Miku - Rolling Girl (PV) - VOCALOID":

F-F---EF
A-G-F-E-

Low E, all other notes high. The original song is extremely fast with a lot of notes, so I had to simplify it a lot. Let me know if you'd like me to do it differently, or if you'd like me to do another song, and I'll be happy to help with that.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5qAXy5wJMU
Can you please do this? Starting at 3 seconds in.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Potatoes & Molasses":

G-G---GF
E-C---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Qtchan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRKJiM9Njr8

i'd like the begining of the song if it's do-able please


----------



## Senni

I'd like Andy grammar's honey I'm good please!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Senni, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which portion of the song you would like, if you have a preference. 

Here is "My Chemical Romance - Welcome To The Black Parade [Official Music Video]":

F---E-A-
D---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## LaFra

kiwikenobi said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Here is "Hard In Tango - This Is My Dj":
> 
> EDCBA---
> CED---C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "DJ Ross - Dreamland [Official Video]":
> 
> E--BB-A-
> E--BB-A-
> 
> A and second and fourth B's are high, E and first and third B's are low.



Thanks again!


----------



## princepoke

hi! can i ask if you would be willing to do this one from O:10 to 0:14?(from after the small drop at the 0:10 part)
https://youtu.be/q6-ZGAGcJrk

T Y! ; v;


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Spooky Scary Skeletons (Remix) - Extended Mix":

FFEEACAA
CCBBA---

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

(second post to try to fix forum glitch)


----------



## kiwikenobi

(third post to try to fix forum glitch)


----------



## kiwikenobi

(well, fine, then, forum, be that way)


----------



## princepoke

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Spooky Scary Skeletons (Remix) - Extended Mix":
> 
> FFEEACAA
> CCBBA---
> 
> All the low notes.



thank u so much!! WA


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! 

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Everyone can make as many requests as they want, and I'm always taking them.


----------



## casstheclueless

Ah, would you please do 0:21 to 0:26 ? ^^ Tysm in advance!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1eWPXAslIE&feature=youtu.be&t=20


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dear Dream/NCT DREAM [Music Box]":

FC-FG----
AGF---zz

All the high notes.


----------



## honeyaura

Hi! Are you still taking requests?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hEIxED75z0
My preferred part of the song would be about 1:43 - 1:47?
(loud and squeaky again lol)

Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Yes, I'm always taking requests. 

Here is "VOCALOID2: Hatsune Miku - "Yellow" [HD & MP3]":

C-BGG--G
GFEA-G--

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## honeyaura

Yay thank you! ^^


----------



## Captain Avian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFHjUUYDmJs

could you do from 0:45 to 0:50-ish? tysm! ^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gorillaz-O Green World':

ADADADAD
AD-ADEDC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Reckoner

hello there. could you do this one? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4PNk2tJYOMI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "jhfly - Plants":

CAAFF---
AA---zzz

All the high notes.


----------



## Reckoner

Oh man, thank you so much!


----------



## Miraso

hi there, could you do 0:36 to 0:42? not sure if thats too long but just that general melody
https://youtu.be/cAVn71rNImI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is Zelda's Lullaby, from the Legend of Zelda series:

D---CBCB
G---C---
BABAE---

Low E, all other notes are high. You can use whichever two lines of the three lines that I made that you prefer, though you might want to put some rests (silent Z mouth frogs) if you don't want an extra hanging note that doesn't sound like it's part of the phrase, like this:

C---BABA
E---zzzz


----------



## Sweetley

Heya, could you maybe make a town tune out of this song please?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCf2OcCa61M (the part between 0:32-0:35 if possible,
otherwise you can take also another part which works better for you)

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "(2002) maf464 - Astrosplif":

C-G-F-C-
GG-B-C--

Third C is low, all other notes are high. I had to simplify the melody for it to sound right as a town tune. Let me know if you'd like me to do a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## Sweetley

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "(2002) maf464 - Astrosplif":
> 
> C-G-F-C-
> GG-B-C--
> 
> Third C is low, all other notes are high. I had to simplify the melody for it to sound right as a town tune. Let me know if you'd like me to do a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to do that for you.



I really like it, thank you! Could you maybe try to make a town tune out of the part from 2:30-2:33
from the same song? Thanks again!


----------



## GhostDragon841

any chance the opening riff of back in black is possible?


----------



## kiwikenobi

GhostDragon, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it.

Here is that part of "(2002) maf464 - Astrosplif":

C-B-A-GA
B-B---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## GhostDragon841

https://youtu.be/KjJe1rBdm9U i just want the beginning but for specifics somewhere between 0:06 and 0:12


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "AC/DC - Back In Black Lyrics":

E--DD--A
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes. I can try a different part of the song if you'd prefer, or I can try to make it match the original timing more, but less of the song will fit into the town tune that way. Let me know if you want me to do anything different with the song.


----------



## GhostDragon841

this is perfect, Thanks!


----------



## spunkystella

https://youtu.be/BwceguThtx0
Could you please do any first few seconds of this song? However much fits and sounds nice. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "STAY ALIVE lyrics (BEXEY / FAT NICK)clean version":

CEGE-DFE
CEGE-DFE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## spunkystella

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "STAY ALIVE lyrics (BEXEY / FAT NICK)clean version":
> 
> CEGE-DFE
> CEGE-DFE
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sweetley

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is that part of "(2002) maf464 - Astrosplif":
> 
> C-B-A-GA
> B-B---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can you make that first second of the Adams family theme song?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X6QzbvH-ZNo

And this one also 0:47-0:52
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=haW0vKj99tk


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Addams Family Theme song":

GABC--C-
-C--zzzz

Last two C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.

There's no way to add percussion for the snap sound, so I just put two notes there. You can leave them out if you prefer.


Here is "Coraline Opening 1080p HD":

C-G-C-F-
C-E-C---

All the low notes. It's kind of a difficult song to work with, so I got as close as I could. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.


----------



## Bluebellie

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Addams Family Theme song":
> 
> GABC--C-
> -C--zzzz
> 
> Last two C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.
> 
> There's no way to add percussion for the snap sound, so I just put two notes there. You can leave them out if you prefer.
> 
> 
> Here is "Coraline Opening 1080p HD":
> 
> C-G-C-F-
> C-E-C---
> 
> All the low notes. It's kind of a difficult song to work with, so I got as close as I could. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## demondays

Could you try making a town tune from :10 to :23 of https://youtu.be/vkfuwq3nrv4 ?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "New Year's Day - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music Extended":

D-G-D-A-
B---zzzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## LadyRainb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1ylsV3plfk

Can you try making a town tune from Paper Mario? My player's name is Minh T.


----------



## Betterreality

hii could you please do this song for me?

https://youtu.be/2Vv-BfVoq4g

preferably from 2:28 

Or 

4:16 to 4:25

thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Minh T (Toad Town) - Paper Mario Music Extended":

GBDEDBCA
BGDGABA-

Third D is low, first two D's and all other notes are high.

Here is "Ed Sheeran - Perfect (Official Music Video)":

B-A-C-B-
B-A-A-G-

All the high notes and all the low notes will work.


----------



## Reckoner

Hi again. Would the opening riff of this song be possible to make? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hcjN5BNU9CY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due [HQ]':

DEBDBGAG
E---zzzz

Last E is low, all other notes are high. I had to simplify it a lot to make it work as a town tune. If you don't like it the way it is, I can perhaps do a different part of the song, or a different song altogether. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.


----------



## Reckoner

Ah, it's perfect, I'm fine ^^


----------



## RoyalPain

Hi I really hope I’m not bothering you but I hope I can make a request of this song, mainly between seconds 0:42-0:45
https://youtu.be/62gAlhMT-5k


----------



## kiwikenobi

It's never a bother for me to take town tune requests. 
Here is "Entropical (SashiMori) [Ver. 4 Trailer Theme - FULL SONG] - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack":

C-AG-A-G
-C-AG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## RoyalPain

Ohmigosh thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## Kkcrimson

Would I please be able to request a town tune? I'm looking for from 3-8 seconds of this song: https://youtu.be/U9V5vKZoI68
I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Solaceon Town (Daytime) - Pok?mon Diamond & Pearl Music Extended":

GAB-BA-D-
CBCBA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Kkcrimson

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Solaceon Town (Daytime) - Pok?mon Diamond & Pearl Music Extended":
> 
> GAB-BA-D-
> CBCBA---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it


----------



## FanGirlCookie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_nSF0jJ_Vc
This one please! Could it start at 0:04 then finish whenever it needs to, if you know what I mean
Thank you so much, I've tried downloading programs to do it and everything!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aikatsu☆Step! - Nijino Yume and Sakuraba Rola Ver. (FULL+LYRICS)":

GGG-GAG-
GGGABAG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Aikatsu☆Step! - Nijino Yume and Sakuraba Rola Ver. (FULL+LYRICS)":
> 
> GGG-GAG-
> GGGABAG-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## DovahTobi

Hi was wondering if this is possible?
"I dont want to set the world on fire" from 0:05 to 0:14 here https://youtu.be/-f1PH6RZ4pM 

I know the clip is a little long but I think there are few enough notes to be a town tune just done faster than  the song has it. But I'm not very musical so I could be wrong. So if it's not possible that's fine!


----------



## Dizzy

DovahTobi said:


> Hi was wondering if this is possible?
> "I dont want to set the world on fire" from 0:05 to 0:14 here https://youtu.be/-f1PH6RZ4pM
> 
> I know the clip is a little long but I think there are few enough notes to be a town tune just done faster than  the song has it. But I'm not very musical so I could be wrong. So if it's not possible that's fine!



I'm sorry, this is so irrelevant to the thread but I LOVE that song!!!


----------



## DovahTobi

Dizzy said:


> I'm sorry, this is so irrelevant to the thread but I LOVE that song!!!



Hahaha yesss! I'm really hoping it's one that can be made into a town tune!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire":

A-C-CDFG
C---B---

Second C and D are low, all other notes are high. There wasn't room to include the last note of the musical phrase (the lyric "fire") and even if there was, that note is not possible to include in a town tune, because it would be a second half-step note in a row, and town tunes can have only one of those because of how the notes are all natural. I hope that this works for you. If not, just let me know, and I'll be happy to try something else, whether another part of that song or another song altogether.


----------



## DovahTobi

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire":
> 
> A-C-CDFG
> C---B---
> 
> Second C and D are low, all other notes are high. There wasn't room to include the last note of the musical phrase (the lyric "fire") and even if there was, that note is not possible to include in a town tune, because it would be a second half-step note in a row, and town tunes can have only one of those because of how the notes are all natural. I hope that this works for you. If not, just let me know, and I'll be happy to try something else, whether another part of that song or another song altogether.



Thank you so much!! I just took out a couple of the sustained bits to add in the fire and its perfect! Thank you so so much! Ahhhh I'm so happy


----------



## kiwikenobi

You must have used an inaccurate note, because it would have to be an A# to be accurate to the original song in that key, but if it sounds good to you, then that's great!


----------



## DovahTobi

kiwikenobi said:


> You must have used an inaccurate note, because it would have to be an A# to be accurate to the original song in that key, but if it sounds good to you, then that's great!



Yeah it's not completely exact but it's close enough that it sounds recognizable (to me at least) when the villagers talk/bell goes off ^^ thank you again for doing this, you're such a kind person


----------



## Sophie23

Could you try and make these two please? I would really appreciate it 

https://youtu.be/KE3ljHbwh-U

https://youtu.be/0L02YFnUco0


----------



## RoyalPain

Hi I hope I can make a request of this song between seconds 0:20-0:26 please 
https://youtu.be/4Tr0otuiQuU


----------



## AbiofPangea

Hi! I was wondering if it is possible to make a tune of this song. It is called Light of the Seven. It's a bit long but hopefully there is a part that can be turned into a tune. Any part of it would be fine, I love it all! I would really appreciate this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9PXLTLuuSE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Twilight Soundtrack - Muse Supermassive Black Hole":

E--G-E-EE
-GE-EE--

Low E, high G.

Here is "I Belong To You (New Moon Remix)- Muse (The Twilight Saga: New Moon Soundtrack)":

D-DFA---
C-CAE---

Low D and E, all other notes high.

Here is "Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata (FULL)":

ADFDFADF
A-AA---z

D and first A are low. All other A's are high.

Here is "Game Of Thrones Season 6 Episode 10 Music - Light of the Seven HD":

AECECEAE
-AFAFA--

High C, all other notes low.


----------



## AbiofPangea

Thank you so much!!! I love it. You are the best!


----------



## RoyalPain

Ah thank you so much, it sounds so good!! ^_^


----------



## Sophie23

Thank you so much


----------



## Captain Avian

https://youtu.be/Lveqodcepjs?list=PLZqsyBiYZFQ2U2IoBiKJVreYb77td7pOT&t=106

Could you do the beep part at 1:46-1:50? Tysm!

(sorry for bugging you with so many requests XD)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Everyone is always free to make as many requests as they like here, I'm not at all bugged or bothered by lots of them. 

Here is "Grimes - Realiti":

FFF-F-F-
F-F-F---


----------



## LadyDestani

Hello,

My husband recently started playing ACNL and he really wants the beginning of Bach's Tocatta and Fugue in d minor as his town tune.

Can you please see if you can convert the very beginning of this to a town tune? You can end wherever it makes the most sense.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ho9rZjlsyYY

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor ":

AGA--GFE
C-D---zz

High A, all other notes low. It's not quite accurate. The C should really be a C#, but there are only natural notes in town tunes, so I can't recreate it accurately. I also simplified it a little bit so that the whole phrase could fit. Keeping it with the original timing, it would be like this:

AGA-----
-GFEDC--

The C still ought to be a C#, so it still won't sound quite right. But the timing is closer to the original.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song to see if that will work better, or if you'd like another song entirely, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## jclynn10

H! Can you please do Kiwi by harry styles. The part right at the beginning. Doesn’t matter how long it is. Thank you!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9wg3v-01yKQ

Edit: 
Could you also do Stale Cupcakes? The part right at the beginning. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XjjwSZ76438

Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyDestani

Thank you so much!

I'm sorry it was such a difficult song to work with. Right now, he's using the first option and testing it out to see if he likes it. I'll be sure to come back if he decides he wants  to try something else. We're not at all musically inclined so we could never do what you do.

I know you didn't ask for anything, but if there's anything I could give you for your time, just let me know.


----------



## mayorbambi

hello!

just wondering if youd be able to make a town tune of floaroma town from pokemon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWuM2pVKpkI

i apologize if its a difficult song to work with!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harry Styles - Kiwi":

DEDE-EDE
-EDE-EDE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Stale Cupcakes":

GDAGBAD-
GDAGBAD-

The first G and D on each line is low, all other notes are high.

mayorbambi: Unfortunately, the song you requested has two or more half-step notes in a row almost constantly, and the most a town tune can do is one. So, there is no way for me to accurately recreate the song as a town tune. But here is an attempt, which isn't completely accurate, but is fairly close.

Here is "Pok?mon D/P/PL Floaroma Town Music":

A-CCAFED
EC---zzz

A and the last C are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## Chipl95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anmnBJjHaY8

Can you make this? Any part is good.


----------



## Saga

I was wondering if it would be possible to make a town tune out of this song from 0:29-0:35.

This was the afternoon chime for my village when I lived in Japan and I'd love to be able to recreate it in ACNL, but I keep getting stuck when I try to do it by ear. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "DJ Project feat. Giulia - Mi-e dor de noi (Official Single)":

F-AG----
GFEFED--

High A and G, low E and D.

Here is "防災行政無線チャイム 愛媛県大洲市 「大洲市民の歌」":

F-E-D-CD
-A---zzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Saga

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "防災行政無線チャイム 愛媛県大洲市 「大洲市民の歌」":
> 
> F-E-D-CD
> -A---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.



This is absolutely perfect - thank you so much for your time and help!!


----------



## twinkletoes

Hello, it would be awesome if you could make a town tune out of this good song of mine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAMCsGEnMOg , I was thinking the little line around 4:33-4:38 about the rain if that'll work. Thanks!


----------



## Onion

So, I recently gifted my best-friend a music box with "Howl's Moving Castle Theme Song". There's so many parts I can take from that song, but, for your own sake, I chose 2 sections of the song. So, can you please help me out here? I was wondering if you could use 
00s-10s and 46s-53s. If the first one is too long it can be shorten to 7s instead of 10s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4kjlhwQjxY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lost Odyssey: Eclipse of Time":

GA-E-DCB
-B---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Howl's Moving Castle Theme (Music Box)":

BCBCBCBC
ABABABAB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

EGF---E-
--GF---z

Low E, high G.


----------



## twinkletoes

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Lost Odyssey: Eclipse of Time":
> 
> GA-E-DCB
> -B---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Howl's Moving Castle Theme (Music Box)":
> 
> BCBCBCBC
> ABABABAB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> EGF---E-
> --GF---z
> 
> Low E, high G.



Thank you!


----------



## Onion

ty so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any. Anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Still taking requests.


----------



## rianne

Hi, would you be able to make a town tune from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qmwsg2pyEc? 

c: 

I don't have any timestamped parts that I want in particular, just whatever is manageable/sounds nice to you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kero Kero Bonito - Trampoline":

EDDCCDD-
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## rianne

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kero Kero Bonito - Trampoline":
> 
> EDDCCDD-
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



It's lovely, thank you so much. (,:


----------



## deerprongs

could i get a request of this song?
Deadman’s Gun


----------



## SakuraMagic17

Is it possible to get from 0:01 - 0:07 as a town tune? or are there too many notes?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjNVPO8ff84

thanks in advance!!


----------



## fwn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6CWIBBpc3U


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Deadman's Gun - Red Dead Redemption Soundtrack":

EED----G
EEC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is"【Vocal】 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni 「Dear You」 【Subbed】":

A---BAG-
A-D-BAG-

Low D, all other notes high.


Here is ""Moon" | Sleeping At Last":

C-F-G---
G---zzzz

Low C, high G.


----------



## SakuraMagic17

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Deadman's Gun - Red Dead Redemption Soundtrack":
> 
> EED----G
> EEC---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is"【Vocal】 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni 「Dear You」 【Subbed】":
> 
> A---BAG-
> A-D-BAG-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> 
> Here is ""Moon" | Sleeping At Last":
> 
> C-F-G---
> G---zzzz
> 
> Low C, high G.



oh my gosh its so perfect, thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Avian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpSZxfHBPWA

Could you do the intro to this song? Thank you! ^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Butterfly":

F--CFGFC
F--CFAGF

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## Balverine

Hiya! I requested some tunes from you a while back and loved them *v*

so, if you could do either one of these, that'd be rad!

Somewhere around 0:01-0:10 (it's pretty much the same set of notes repeated throughout the song, so just whatever you can work with)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsGK1QoaimM

and around 0:27-0:38 of this one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzcGqttuKg

much appreciated!!! 0v0


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Faint Resemblance (Ghost Note Symphonies)":

A-A--AAA
C-C--CCC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Piano Cover - Rise Against "Voices Off Camera" The Ghost Note Symphonies":

DD-D-B--
AA-B-G--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Balverine

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Faint Resemblance (Ghost Note Symphonies)":
> 
> A-A--AAA
> C-C--CCC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Piano Cover - Rise Against "Voices Off Camera" The Ghost Note Symphonies":
> 
> DD-D-B--
> AA-B-G--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



yasss you're the best ever, thank you so much ;v;


----------



## nanpan

can you make one from *this*? please and thank you, this thread is incredible ​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Eternal Love MusicBox . Sailor Moon OST":

A-AGFG-C
-G---zzz

All the high notes.


----------



## Reckoner

hey there, could you do this song? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ULxMlnSh7O4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hidden Track: Earthbound Music":

DFEGFAGB
DFEGFAGB

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Reckoner

Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Mayor Kera

Could you make a town tune from the K.K. Slider song Spring Blossoms?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYP3YlGj12w


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "311 - Spring Blossoms (Aircheck)":

G-A-B-A-
GED-E-G-
-EG--EG-
E-D---zz

G-A-B-A-
GED-E-G-
-EG--EG-
C-B---zz

Low D and E, all other notes high. It was really easy to do, so I did the first 10-15 seconds of the song. You can pick whatever part of it you like, or if you'd prefer one of the two long phrases I made to be abbreviated to fit the whole thing into a town tune, just let me know, and I can change the timing and simplify the notes to make it fit for you.


----------



## Mayor Kera

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "311 - Spring Blossoms (Aircheck)":
> 
> G-A-B-A-
> GED-E-G-
> -EG--EG-
> E-D---zz
> 
> G-A-B-A-
> GED-E-G-
> -EG--EG-
> C-B---zz
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high. It was really easy to do, so I did the first 10-15 seconds of the song. You can pick whatever part of it you like, or if you'd prefer one of the two long phrases I made to be abbreviated to fit the whole thing into a town tune, just let me know, and I can change the timing and simplify the notes to make it fit for you.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! C:


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

Here is My Neighbor Totoro song town tune:
*C-Gg-D-Aa-EGFD--*


----------



## fwn

could you do this one? Thank you


----------



## Vecherom

Ok, I have a request. I'm looking for the higher pitched melody starting around six seconds at the link below, and it goes on for a bit, but I think the part I want to end with ends at about 10 seconds

https://youtu.be/BdQq1ivmcVI?t=5


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Promise of the World Music Box Version Howl's Moving Castle":

G-D---C-
E---D-A-

High A, all other notes low.

Vecherom: Unfortunately, the majority of "Crash Team Racing - N. Sanity Beach Map Music" cannot be recreated accurately as a town tune because it has too many half-step notes in a row. I can make an inaccurate version for you if you'd like, or I can try a different song entirely. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.


----------



## Vecherom

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Promise of the World Music Box Version Howl's Moving Castle":
> 
> G-D---C-
> E---D-A-
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Vecherom: Unfortunately, the majority of "Crash Team Racing - N. Sanity Beach Map Music" cannot be recreated accurately as a town tune because it has too many half-step notes in a row. I can make an inaccurate version for you if you'd like, or I can try a different song entirely. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.



I dont mind the inaccurate version! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here is my attempt at "Crash Team Racing - N. Sanity Beach Map Music":

A-EFD--B
DE-F-FED

High A, all other notes low. It's really quite far off from the original, but it's as close as I could get using the all natural notes in a town tune.


----------



## Vecherom

kiwikenobi said:


> Okay, here is my attempt at "Crash Team Racing - N. Sanity Beach Map Music":
> 
> A-EFD--B
> DE-F-FED
> 
> High A, all other notes low. It's really quite far off from the original, but it's as close as I could get using the all natural notes in a town tune.




No worries, thank you so much! Just having the roots within Crash is good enough for me. Town tunes usually sound distorted to me anyways


----------



## kiwikenobi

That's true, when villagers play the songs, sometimes they really mess with them.

Anyway, I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Perhaps someone has a holiday-themed town tune they'd like me to make? In keeping with my Don't Starve holiday avatar and signature picture, I'll share the one I'm currently using, "The Starver's Carol":






AA-DD-EF
EDD--zzz

All the low notes. 

Happy Winter's Feast! ^_^


----------



## LeeJohn2313

Can you do "Jingle Bells" and "Jingle bell rock"  thank you!

Here are the urls

Jingle Bells: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3h48njMMLOc
Jingle Bell Rock: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XpxNNalLTB4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jingle Bells":

EEE-EEE-
EGCDE---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Jingle Bell Rock":

CCC-BBB-
ABAE---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

could you try no mercy by the living tombstone (1:36) (https://youtu.be/d0RmRJsgP28?t=95)
and this song snippet (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVEdQJ7qtJw)
lol i'm sorry it's for the memes


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "No Mercy- #Overwatch Original Song by The Living Tombstone (Feat. BlackGryphon & LittleJayneyCakes)":

AAACE-C-
AAACE-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Nyannyan cosplay hit or miss guess they never miss huh- tiktokV":

AAB--GAA
AAB-G---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "No Mercy- #Overwatch Original Song by The Living Tombstone (Feat. BlackGryphon & LittleJayneyCakes)":
> 
> AAACE-C-
> AAACE-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Nyannyan cosplay hit or miss guess they never miss huh- tiktokV":
> 
> AAB--GAA
> AAB-G---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



bro THANK YOU


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

And I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## Sophie23

Hello could you make this into a town tune please? If it’s not difficult 

https://youtu.be/bmENSaMzOt4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Main Street USA - Disneyland Paris - Music loop":

EE-FG-E-
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Main Street USA - Disneyland Paris - Music loop":
> 
> EE-FG-E-
> C---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.







Is this right?


----------



## UnendingHope

Hi! 
I'd like the map theme from Donkey Kong Country. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqcybjtu7k0&t=24s about 0:02 - 0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

That looks just right to me, Eevee23! Does it sound right? If you don't like how it sounds, just let me know, and I can try to do a different part of the song, or another song altogether.

Here is "The Map Page / Bonus Level - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":

A--CA--C
AGEDE---

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## UnendingHope

kiwikenobi said:


> That looks just right to me, Eevee23! Does it sound right? If you don't like how it sounds, just let me know, and I can try to do a different part of the song, or another song altogether.
> 
> Here is "The Map Page / Bonus Level - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":
> 
> A--CA--C
> AGEDE---
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.



thank you so much! it sounds great!!


----------



## Captain Avian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bzcqRIhxLE

Could you do the piano riff at 1:43? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Tranz":

EEEEEEDE
----FGFE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> So, I've discovered I have a bit of a knack for turning songs into town tunes. If anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask!
> 
> If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> 
> You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Town Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them.
> 
> Also note: in town tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a town tune for you.
> 
> Also! *- means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).*
> 
> (Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)
> 
> Any requests?



Not sure if you are still doing this, but I think that the opening from "Storybook" from the new christopher robin movie would be quite fun! (My town is slightly based off of the hundred acre wood).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9plgre-131M&list=PLohYzz4btpaTtbmRUo_XxURcY-WIHHMCj


----------



## kiwikenobi

Like the thread title says, I'm always taking requests. 

Here is "Storybook":

CBCA--cb
ca--zzzz

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.


----------



## jiny

hi! could you please try doing this song https://youtu.be/zWsrYFlViWQ ? starting at 1:00 to 1:05 ^^ thank you so much i never can find town tunes of this group and they’re my favorites so it would mean a lot for you to make this!! <3


----------



## floatingzoo

Yay thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "GOT7 - 'LULLABY' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

A-ADF-D-
A-DDF---

High A, low D.


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "GOT7 - 'LULLABY' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":
> 
> A-ADF-D-
> A-DDF---
> 
> High A, low D.


omg thank you so much <3!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Soul

Will you do "Dollhouse" by Melanie Martinez? The part I want is "Everyone thinks that we're perfect". 

https://binged.it/2F817e6 (starting at 0:57 to 1:00)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Melanie Martinez - Dollhouse Lyrics":

E-D-C--E
-ED-C-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## moonbyu

Hello! Do you think you could do this song?: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBXTRtm07RA. The part starting from 0:10 to 0:16?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aests - FIGHT!":

GGGGF---
FFFFG---

High G.


----------



## moonbyu

Thank you!


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmUCe63cPqE&index=12&list=PLC20C2699467C36B5
Could you do the little part from 1:34 to 1:45 please?


----------



## landandsea

*Town Tune *

Is there any chance you could try to make me anything within the first 0-12 seconds of Fleetwood Mac - As Long As You Follow (the electric guitar riff)? Here is the link to the song. Would be so appreciated

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O3u2SF0Eb8


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pride and Prejudice (1995) - 12. Telling the Truth":

E---A--E
F---F---

Low E, high A.

Here is "As Long as You Follow (Remastered)":

DACGAFGd
Fcdac---

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.


----------



## Nougat

Could I request the Your Name soundtrack (Mitsuha's song)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwbUrCcQ17E

The opening notes are perfect


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kimi no Na wa(Your Name.) - Mitsuha Theme Original Soundtrack by RADWIMPS":

CDE-G-F-
E-D-C-E-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Mink777

https://youtu.be/X3v6TwosjIc

Can you do 0:07 to 0:09? The beginning kind of starts halfway through 0:06.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Star Wars Mixed Soundtrack - Bespin":

C--CCB-C
F--FFE-F

All the low notes.


----------



## 8bitdolphin

Do you think you could do 2:36-2:40
https://youtu.be/UozegrjYztg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fly Octo Fly ~ Ebb & Flow [Octo Expansion] - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack":

E--GD-C-
B---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Mink777

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Star Wars Mixed Soundtrack - Bespin":
> 
> C--CCB-C
> F--FFE-F
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Nougat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kimi no Na wa(Your Name.) - Mitsuha Theme Original Soundtrack by RADWIMPS":
> 
> CDE-G-F-
> E-D-C-E-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Perfect! That's it! Thanks so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Sarcastic Sugar

hey! any chance you could turn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5TCqJ9gQso&list=PL8mfv6ucPcHsXjeskuGocJw0FA_-q64GZ&index=12&t=0s from 00:52 - 00:55? I know its short and simple, but i wanted it to be catchy  thanks in advance!

as I said it may be simple but I have no idea how to work the town tune maker, so I need someone else to do it xd


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "PENTAGON (펜타곤) - 빛나리 (Shine) Dance Practice (Mirrored)":

FFFFFG--
-FFG---z

High G.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## VaIkyrie

hi! could you do fighting gold (https://youtu.be/rGfAyOFUdEY) from 1:22-1:26 if possible?! thanks!! :-D


----------



## _popprincess

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.



https://youtu.be/CduA0TULnow
Could you do Oops...I did it again for me? Around 1:29 when the chorus starts, just put as much of it as you can, I didn’t know if you could get the whole Oops I did it again, I played with your heart 
Part in. Thanks in advance. I’m super excited :3


----------



## DoctorPaine

https://youtu.be/aQkPcPqTq4M Potentially anything from this, please? ^^ No particularly desired part, just whatever you think is possible |D (any sort of tune with a glitchy/old mall music style also works, I really have no idea rn what to do for my town’s tune so its gonna take some playing around xD)

Thanks for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

VaIkyrie, unfortunately, the part of "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind OP - Fighting Gold / Coda [Full]" that you asked for is five half step notes in a row, and town tunes use all natural notes, so they can only do two half step notes in a row. There's no way for me to make a town tune sound like that part of that song at all. Is there a different part of that song you'd like me to try?

Here is "Britney Spears - Oops!...I Did It Again (Official Video)":

G-C-BCDC
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low. I can't include the second line that you asked for because it adds a third half-step note in a row, and town tunes can only do two in a row.

Here is "MACINTOSH PLUS ー |(reupload)":

D---A---
EFE---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## VaIkyrie

oh, no worries!!! so sorry for the inconvenience >_<


----------



## kiwikenobi

It's all right, you had no way to know beforehand. I'd be happy to try another part of the same song, or a different song, if you'd like. Don't want to leave you town-tune-less.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Thanks! Turned out pretty fitting ^^


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Hellooo it's me again. Thanks for your last town tune! I was wondering if you could do two more for me...

The first is actually from the same video, from the part _just_ after you did it last time: 1:40-6.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmUCe63cPqE

The next one is here, at 1:03-10. Would it be possible to do that part where he sings "nel blu dipinto di blu, felice di stare lass??"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMaRUWBl29A
Thanks very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pride and Prejudice (1995) - 12. Telling the Truth":

F---E-D-
EDCDG---

High G, all other notes low. It's not quite right because the C should really be a C#, but because of the way town tunes work, there is no combination of notes that will accurately recreate that part of that song. This was as close as I could get.

Here is "Andrea Bocelli, David Foster - Nel Biu Dipinto Di Blu - Live From Central Park, USA / 2011":

FD--FE-F
GF---zzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## LadyRainb

There isn't enough Kirby town tunes!
Can you please make these ones?

-Kirby 64 - Ripple Star
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btgPCXQtS_Y (Beginning of the song)
-Kirby SS Ultra - Spring Breeze (Title)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ifi8f9e-7g (Beginning of the song) <--- This is the one for my town!
-Kirby's Dreamland 3 - Ripple Field
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhWJHvzUIBE / https://youtu.be/DqUr9Z4yHmw?t=5s 
-Kirby Triple Deluxe - Moonstruck Blossom (You don't need to do this one if it's hard)
https://youtu.be/iGGVWGJ0ZiM?t=47s / https://youtu.be/iGGVWGJ0ZiM?t=59s
https://youtu.be/P5hp3_mtmvI?t=58s


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ripple Star Select - Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards Music Extended":

A--BC-A-
G-EDE-A-

G and the second A are high, all other notes are low.

Here is "Spring Breeze (Title) - Extended - Kirby Super Star Ultra Musik":

EDCBCAG-
AF-ED-G-

Last G is high, all other notes are low.

Here is "Ripple Field 2 - Kirby's Dream Land 3 Music Extended":

G-----BC
E--D--G-

First G is high, all other notes are low.

Here is "Float Islands - Kirby Super Star":

G-------
---FEG-C

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Moonstruck Blossom - Kirby Triple Deluxe":

G-----DD
FEDC---z

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Elegant Star123

hi! wow this thread is absolutely amazing! idk if you've already done this request but its for this song that I absolutely adore and if it could be possible to get between 1:07-1:17 but if not really any part of the song is fine! thank you sm! c:
https://youtu.be/kAg5PKPSQ3c


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu OP/Opening - Howling By FLOW X GRANRODEO":

GGAAC-BA
-B-A-G--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I haven't done that one before, but if you're ever curious in the future if I've done a song before, there's a "search thread" option at the top of the page, and you can search for a song name there.


----------



## Elegant Star123

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Nanatsu no Taizai: Imashime no Fukkatsu OP/Opening - Howling By FLOW X GRANRODEO":
> 
> GGAAC-BA
> -B-A-G--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> I haven't done that one before, but if you're ever curious in the future if I've done a song before, there's a "search thread" option at the top of the page, and you can search for a song name there.



oh wow that was fast! and will surely try out the search thread option next time! thank you so much!!


----------



## LadyRainb

Elegant Star123 said:


> hi! wow this thread is absolutely amazing!]



Yeah I think so too! 

Thank you soooo much for making Kirby town tunes! I'm gonna try 'em out right now!
These Kirby songs are some of my favourite tunes to whistle.


----------



## ribbonbunnies

could you please make a town tune of 0:23-0:26 from this song? 

https://youtu.be/8kP61cOJcoU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hatsune Miku - Seven Color Morning (English Subbed)":

CDE---zz
FGA-D---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## ribbonbunnies

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hatsune Miku - Seven Color Morning (English Subbed)":
> 
> CDE---zz
> FGA-D---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.



thank you so much! it's wonderful!


----------



## Adventure

*Hello!*

First post on the site! Would it be possible to do the part in the hunterxhunter intro. I believe it is at 53 seconds in this clip.


https://youtu.be/28vSZ34w4mA


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hunter x Hunter 2011 Opening 1 HD":

DADC---B
-CBA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I temporarily removed the parentheses from my thread title so it still works after the site update, so anyone should be able to easily click on this thread now and have it work. I'll add them back after the issue is resolved. ^o^;>

Anyway, does anyone have any requests for town tunes? Anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Changed the thread title to have the parentheses again, since they seem to be working now. And I'm still taking requests, as always.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Could you make a town tune for this song? 
https://youtu.be/JU1jx973iqs
If possible can you make two? One for the "you say I'm young, I don't care, I won't quit, no no no" part and the "you think youre so important to me don't you" part? That'd would be amazing!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sigrid - Don't Kill My Vibe (Acoustic)":

EGEDEDCA
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

And:

GAA-EGG-
EEECCC--

Low E and C, all other notes high.


----------



## Skeesar

*Tune Request*

Hi! I was wondering if you could make the town tune if the song idontwanttobeyouanymore by Billie Eilish. The time stamp 0:51 THANK U IN ADVANCE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Skeesar, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## sammybam88

*mine*

can you do the super Mario bros 1 course clear theme 0:02 to 0:07


----------



## Sophie23

I hope you can make this into a Town Tune, if it’s not too hard~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mary Poppins-Spoonful of Sugar":

CDEFFFFF
EFGAAAAA

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## HaJi

Hello is iy possible to do thia song? https://youtu.be/5BhUPFwAFQo
From 00:20 the bagpipes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Apocalypse Orchestra - The Garden Of Earthly Delights (Official Music Video)':

A--A-GG-
FF-ED---

High A and G, low E and D.


----------



## HaJi

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Mary Poppins-Spoonful of Sugar":
> 
> CDEFFFFF
> EFGAAAAA
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Cure Whip

kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.



Hi! Do you think it'd be possible to make 1:10 into a town tune? Or is too fast?
Sorry for asking and thank you so much! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlGUom_AV4o


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Hello there!Have a few requests if that's alright!I would really appreciate this so much!I don't know if you can do these or not but just wanted to check!Thank you so much!

Kingdom Hearts 2-Friends in my Heart,Roxas's theme,and Dearly Beloved
Final Fantasy 7-Cloud's theme/Main theme and Cloud Smiles
Final Fantasy 8-Eyes on Me
Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Cure Whip, no need to apologize for requesting a town tune. This thread exists for people to make requests. 

Here is "Clairo - 4EVER":

CCCDE-D-
D---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Autumn_Leaves, please post links to a sound files or videos with each song in it so that I can hear them. And please specify which seconds of the song you would like done for each one, if you have a preference.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Alright sure will do!I will post links back either later or tomorrow but probably tomorrow!Thanks again!


----------



## Sunedara (Sunny from Day)

*Request*

Can you do the eight melodies from Earthbound?
Idk how to add links yet... Sorry


----------



## kiwikenobi

To add a link, all you need to do is copy it from the address bar in your browser and paste it into your message. It doesn't have to be embedded, just a regular link is fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## cocobunny

*Sailor Moon Town Tune Request (sorry if its kinda difficult)*



kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QASTNLO_4fA 

^heres the song, preferably the first few seconds when she starts singing if possible, tysm :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sailor Moon - Ending 1 - HEART MOVING (Creditless)":

D-C-C--B
B---zzzz

Low D, high C and B.


----------



## jenjcw

*town tune request- the last five years (musical)*

hi, i was wondering if you could do the first 5 or so seconds of this song?

https://youtu.be/9nWY5Tug9no


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Still Hurting":

B-AF-BA-
EX---zzz

Low E, all other notes high. That X can be another E, or a D or C, all of them low, but the last note can't be perfectly accurate because the melody can't be accurately recreated in a town tune, so any of those notes is sort of close. If you'd like me to do a different song or a different part of the same song, just let me know.


----------



## imiya

You're super sweet for doing these! I've got one for you:
https://youtu.be/NUTauS99cD8?t=46
The "Bill Watterson/Can't you hear me?" bit.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "lemon demon - bill watterson":

F-AAF-F-
F-E-F---

High A, low E.


----------



## imiya

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "lemon demon - bill watterson":
> 
> F-AAF-F-
> F-E-F---
> 
> High A, low E.



Sweet, thank you so much!


----------



## Sunedara (Sunny from Day)

*Requests, With links this time*

Can you do the first few seconds of this song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iW6Nme2D2TU

Octopath Traveler- The Clifflands


Can you also do the first 5 or 6 seconds of this song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J7S0aQEfUX4

EarthBound (Mother 2)- Eight Melodies


----------



## rainywave

Hi! and Do you think you could do 0:04 to 0:09 of snowman from the earthbound soundtrack?

Here?s the song 




I?d greatly appreciate it if you could manage to make it a Tune.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Octopath Traveler OST - The Cliftlands":

DFG-GFGD
--C-CDAG

First D is low, all other notes are high.

Here is "Smiles and Tears" also known as the "Eight Melodies" from Earthbound:

DGAB-BDA
-ABG---z

First D is low, all other notes are high.

Here is "Snowman: Earthbound Music":

E-FC-BAB
GA---zzz

Low E, all other notes high. I had to simplify the melody so that it would fit into a town tune, since the faster part has too many notes for how slow of a song it is the rest of the time. I can make another one that includes all of the notes but has imperfect timing if you'd like, just let me know.


----------



## rainywave

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Octopath Traveler OST - The Cliftlands":
> 
> DFG-GFGD
> --C-CDAG
> 
> First D is low, all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Smiles and Tears" also known as the "Eight Melodies" from Earthbound:
> 
> DGAB-BDA
> -ABG---z
> 
> First D is low, all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Snowman: Earthbound Music":
> 
> E-FC-BAB
> GA---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to simplify the melody so that it would fit into a town tune, since the faster part has too many notes for how slow of a song it is the rest of the time. I can make another one that includes all of the notes but has imperfect timing if you'd like, just let me know.


My goodness thank you so much, It turned out very lovely!


----------



## *Maddy*

Hi could you do this song starting at 25 seconds

https://youtu.be/l9qhlbCc-Pc

And could you also do the first few seconds of ukulele here

https://youtu.be/4ZkMbEmdO_w

Thanks so much! If they happen to not work just let me know!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, I can't do the part of "instrumental | dodie" that you requested because the combination of sharps and flats makes it impossible to recreate accurately as a town tune. I can try another part of the song if you'd like, or I can make an inaccurate version, just let me know what you'd prefer.

Here is "New York, New York - cover with Thomas Sanders | dodie":
C-CB-B-A
-A-G---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## *Maddy*

It's fine the first one didn't work, New York, New York sounds awesome thanks for the town tune!


----------



## Sunedara (Sunny from Day)

*Redid the ones I requested*



kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Octopath Traveler OST - The Cliftlands":
> 
> DFG-GFGD
> --C-CDAG
> 
> First D is low, all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Smiles and Tears" also known as the "Eight Melodies" from Earthbound:
> 
> DGAB-BDA
> -ABG---z
> 
> First D is low, all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Snowman: Earthbound Music":
> 
> E-FC-BAB
> GA---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to simplify the melody so that it would fit into a town tune, since the faster part has too many notes for how slow of a song it is the rest of the time. I can make another one that includes all of the notes but has imperfect timing if you'd like, just let me know.



I found that the Cliftlands did not sound quite right so I redid them
This is what I found sounded best 

The Cliftlands (Octopath Traveler)-
A--A-G-A
-E-E--D

Low everything.


Smiles and Tears is different from the eight melodies, the eight melodies are slower.

Eight Melodies (Earthbound)-

D-G-A-B-
-B-D-A--

Low D, everything else high


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm glad you were able to make town tunes that you liked, Sunedara.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

im confused how to make the pocket camp theme for the town tune


----------



## Nerd House

I'm interested in this one!






The beginning melody that starts at 5 seconds in


----------



## kiwikenobi

DubiousDelphine, I think I've done the Pocket Camp tune before. Is it like this?

BDGCEA--
BDGA---z

First B, first D, first C, and first E are low. All other notes are high. 
If it's not, please post a video with the song that you mean so that I can hear it and turn it into a town tune for you.

Here is "Mega Man Star Force OST - T01: Shooting Star":

A-G-F-E-
---DBCD-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## idklol58258

Could you do 0:16 of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcoqR9Bwx1Y? I know it is a meme but i actually like the song xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

Perhaps you didn't notice my outfit and catchphrase in my picture in my signature, but I also enjoy Undertale. ^o^;>
Unfortunately, as much as I love "Megalovania," the most recognizable part of it has a combination of sharps and flats that is impossible to recreate accurately in a town tune. I can do this part, though:

F--FF-F-
F-D-D---

Low D.
A lot of Undertale's music is hard to do as town tunes, because Toby Fox loves having lots of sharps and flats in his compositions, but some of them work, or at least parts of some of them work, so let me know ifyou'd like me to try something else.


----------



## Kentara

Do you think this song could be turned into a town tune? To me all parts are iconic 

https://youtu.be/mFLsoipuscM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Alterniabound 12 - Eridan's Theme":

E--D--CC
CB---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Kentara

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Alterniabound 12 - Eridan's Theme":
> 
> E--D--CC
> CB---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much! Its absolutely divine!


----------



## DoctorPaine

Hello again! Think you’d be able to take a stab at this song, please? ^^ No particularly desired part, just whatever you feel you can get down best! Thanks for your time ^^

https://youtu.be/09L4tYhV5ZI


----------



## koopasta

Could you potentially do "Spooktune" from Undertale?
https://youtu.be/K1qjt_1geiI


----------



## LexiOfFurby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eydl-w0YK9U either 1:58-2:02 or the intro (0:01-0:03)
I would love to have this as a town tune


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "redrose - lets escape (ft. chevy) [Lyric Video]":

A-C-F-EC
---zzzzz

All the low notes.

Unfortunately, "Spooktune," like the majority of the Undertale soundtrack, has a combination of sharps and flats that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. I think the use of notes this way is part of why Undertale's soundtrack is so interesting, but it makes it impossible to use all natural notes to play them. ^o^;>

Here is "♫ Aladdin - 'Never Had A Friend Like Me' Lyrics ♫":

BDBFDEDB
DFDE---z

All the low notes.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Thanks a ton! It sounded so cute when Isabelle sang it!


----------



## LexiOfFurby

Thanks


----------



## moonbyu

Hi! Do you think you could make this song a town tune? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO4nL5h3ccA
The part from 0:29 or 0:44.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Red Velvet (Russian Roulette) [Instrumental]":

A-A-A-A-
A-A-A-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I suspect that perhaps you meant to link a different video, since the one in your link is a karaoke version, so you can't hear the melody at all, just the background instrumentation. If that's the case, please link a different video, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.


----------



## moonbyu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Red Velvet (Russian Roulette) [Instrumental]":
> 
> A-A-A-A-
> A-A-A-A-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I suspect that perhaps you meant to link a different video, since the one in your link is a karaoke version, so you can't hear the melody at all, just the background instrumentation. If that's the case, please link a different video, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.



OH HECK, WRONG LINK!! Sorry!
Here's the right one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QslJYDX3o8s
The part from 0:29 or 0:44.


----------



## Reckoner

Hello there, could you do this one? 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-1EPegIzD2M


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's the non-karaoke "Red Velvet 레드벨벳 '러시안 룰렛 (Russian Roulette)' MV":

B-BAGG--
EG--EDDCB

Low E, all other notes high. The last note didn't quite fit, so you can adjust the song how you like, whether you trim some off of the beginning or the end, or if you change the timing by removing one of the sustain lines.

Here is "OFF - Ost - 04 Pepper Steak":

CGAG----
CGAG----

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## Tealeaf

can you please do this song from the high note at 0.02 to 0.04?


----------



## Animecafe102

Could you do this song https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pOGHjMRgNW8 ? I'm terrible at recognizing music notes to do this type of thing myself lol, also I totally scared the heck out of myself because my iPad volume was all the way up and I wasn't planning to click play on the song but it played anyway and I didn't expect it lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon D/P Music - Lake Acuity/Verity/Valor":

EBDACGBF
AEGEDFA-

E and the second D are low. First D and all other notes are high. This song was very tricky, so my town tune may not be completely accurate. If you'd prefer a different song or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I can make another one for you.

Here is "Junjou Romantica Opening 1 Eng and jap lyrics":

E--EE-E-
D--DF-E-

All the low notes.


----------



## Animecafe102

Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

And I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

And anyone can make as many requests as they like. There's no limit on town tune requests.


----------



## CatsNoGoMeow

could you try to do Megalo Strike Back (the video may claim it's an undertale song, but it's actually earthbound related...) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6erGiKR7TY  pretty much any recognizable part of the song (if there are any) that translate well into town tune format, just go with that... if you can't manage it, forget that song and try to make this one a town tune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Miwq1Agavg but with a bit that's recognizable that you find that works, but doesn't sound too much like undertale's Megalovania... i don't want to seem like undertale trash when i'm actually earthbound (albeit the Halloween hack by the guy who made UT, but whatever) trash. but if you can't, i guess i will be fine with looking up earthbound acnl town tunes on google...  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Megalo Strike Back":

F---Azzz
E---Azzz

All the low notes. And I'm aware that this song, while not in Undertale, was composed by Toby Fox, who did compose the music for Undertale (and did most of everything else for it as well), and it shares his musical idiosyncrasies, which I'll go into more detail about regarding "Megalovania."

Unfortunately, the most recognizable part of "Megalovania" has a combination of sharps and flats that is impossible to recreate accurately in a town tune. I can do this part, though:

F--FF-F-
F-D-D---

Low D.

A lot of Undertale's music is hard to do as town tunes, because Toby Fox loves having lots of sharps and flats in his compositions, but some of them work, or at least parts of some of them work, so let me know if you'd like me to try something else.

And I have an Undertale reference in my signature photo, if you were curious about my opinion on Undertale. ^o^;>


----------



## CatsNoGoMeow

thanks for trying to do Megalovania, and I had to hunt for songs that I couldn't find as town tunes other places that I thought would be at least a little easier, but since i asked for a "recognizable" bit from both(did i ask for a recognizable bit from Megalo Strike Back?  my memory seems to be a bit fuzzy (pickles!) on that info,) and i chose the songs that i chose because they are (if i remember correctly) both from an earthbound halloween hack or something...  i'm not sure on Megalo Strike Back, but I'm positive Megalovania (the earthbound edition, at least) was from Toby's Halloween Hack of EarthBound.  i don't HATE UT, it's literally barely beat by first place, so it's second place on my list of favorite RPGs, first place obviously being EarthBound, which i just recently started to play the 3ds virtual console version of recently, and enjoy both EarthBound and UT immensely, so i am not judging, it's just UT isn't really my number one favorite anymore, retiring to second place, where it'll probably safely rest with its successor, Deltarune, resting snugly in third.) but never mind my opinion.  thanks again!  I truly appreciate your hard work!
EDIT: i just noticed that your avatar (is that what the picture for an account is called on this site?) is Wilson from Klei Entertainment's Don't Starve and Don't Starve Together.  just something that just caught my eye randomly as i was thinking that the megalo strike back wouldn't really sound like megalo strike back because ACNL would need a WAY more complex, and therefore less noob-friendly, town tune thing to make it sound anywhere near that song. and sadly, the megalovania one sounds like it could be from any of the three different Megalovanias, so if i used that town tune, there'd be people who hate UT telling me to kill myself, saying that megalovania is trash, and then there'd be the homestuck fandom, which would pretty much start freaking out over the fact that it's "the wrong megalovania", and finally there'd be the earthbound fans, who'd probably say it sounds "too generically Megalovania" and then part of the UT fandom would ruin my life with their crummy sans memes, and saying "sans is ness" which is the worst UT fan theory ever, imho.


----------



## Shampsto

https://youtu.be/jJirzFqSp-A
Could you try doing 0:07 onwards? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Neru - Let's drop dead feat. Kagamine Rin & Kagamine Len":

AG--EFED
CG---zzz

A and first G are high, second G and all other notes are low.

And, CatsNoGoMeow, yes, that is Wilson as my avatar.


----------



## Car

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX1ORlvb9bU

0:05 to 0:11 maybe? owo or just the first few notes after 5

also nice wilson avatar fingerguns


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "01 - Prologue":

C-F-C-B-
--C-B-C-

First C is low, all other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## LadyRainb

Oh! I do!
More Kirby songs, but I have to find a nice part of the songs first!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay!


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! I was wondering if you would be willing to make another town tune for my second town? It's from 2:16 to 2:20 if that's too long please let me know! Thank you so much!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij73TurStlY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Volare Bobby Rydell {Stereo}":

C-AA-CBC
D-C---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Volare Bobby Rydell {Stereo}":
> 
> C-AA-CBC
> D-C---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Ah it's perfection thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

And I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Giving this a little nudge for the gift of music to everyone!


----------



## imluddy

hiii could you please make one of love buzz by nirvana if that?s not too hard ;D 
here?s a link https://youtu.be/IkKu3rDl0yw


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nirvana - Love Buzz":

ABCECB--
ABCECB--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## imluddy

thank u def my new town tune ;D


----------



## Otori

Hi, I would like to request this song Drive A Live for my town tune please! (up to 00:15 if possible)
I'm also a huge fan of SideM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PPij7eieWc


----------



## LadyRainb

*Kirby Town Tunes*

More Kirbtunes for you!!

Main Menu - Kirby's Return to Dream Land (Beginning of the song)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cSyfl6DJc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYDvPgDXmw

Moonlight Capital - Kirby and the Rainbow Curse Version (From 0:02 - 0:06)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkUIZ-Yqhx4

Haltmann Works Elite Management  - Kirby: Planet Robobot 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UdLqLkOCzc (Up to 0:04)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQS4ecWkcpQ

Robobot Armor Theme - Kirby: Planet Robobot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gr6wqlb6is( 0:44 - 0:49 or 0:05 - 0:09)
Can you try this one please?

Song of Supplication - Kirby Star Allies
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NA6bvCNm58
The Song of Supplication is the beginning of the the song "Astral Birth Void"

Thank you!!
Here are the old Kirby town tunes you did.
My town tune is the Ripple Field 2 one.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "DRIVE A LIVE MV (HighxJoker ver.) [SideM LIVE ON ST@GE! ":

C-GC-G-C
-BCDD---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Main Menu - Kirby's Return to Dream Land Music Extended":

G-G-GAGF
EFEDC-G-

All notes on the top line are high, all notes on the bottom line are low.

Here is "Moonlight Capital - Kirby and the Rainbow Curse Music Extended":

E---E---
D-C-B-A-

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

Here is "Haltmann Works Elite Management - Kirby Star Allies Music":

A-D-AE--
FGFDE---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Robobot Kirby - Kirby: Planet Robobot Music Extended":

AGAC----
BAGA----

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And you linked "Astral Birth Void - Kirby Star Allies Music" but asked for "Song of Supplication." Did you mean this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKUJiYBJfUI

If so, here is "Song of Supplication (Vs. Francisca - Flamberge) - Kirby Star Allies Music Extended":

CBCAB-C-
AE---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.
If this doesn't sound like what you wanted, I can try the other song again, but it was difficult to hear the melody in the one you linked, so I looked for another one and found the one I linked instead. But I can try the one you did before if you would prefer.


----------



## LadyRainb

kiwikenobi said:


> And you linked "Astral Birth Void - Kirby Star Allies Music" but asked for "Song of Supplication." Did you mean this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKUJiYBJfUI
> 
> If so, here is "Song of Supplication (Vs. Francisca - Flamberge) - Kirby Star Allies Music Extended":
> 
> CBCAB-C-
> AE---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> If this doesn't sound like what you wanted, I can try the other song again, but it was difficult to hear the melody in the one you linked, so I looked for another one and found the one I linked instead. But I can try the one you did before if you would prefer.



The beginning of "Astral Birth Void" is the Song of Supplication!!
Thank you for making more town tunes! ^_^


----------



## Vanillous

Hi! Could you do Saturn - Sleeping at last from 2:07 and Epilogue - La La Land from 4:59 please? Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sleeping At Last - "Saturn" (Official Music Video)":

G-B-D-E-
--D---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Both of the links you posted go to the same video. If you post the correct link for the second song, I'll be happy to make a town tune of it for you.


----------



## Vanillous

Whoops - here's the correct song haha


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "La La Land Ending Scene":

F-E-D-C-
D-C-B---

All the low notes.


----------



## Otori

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "DRIVE A LIVE MV (HighxJoker ver.) [SideM LIVE ON ST@GE! ":
> 
> C-GC-G-C
> -BCDD---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

He-hey, I've read an entire thread and I can say only one thing - WOW, you are amazing *o*

If any of these is possible to turn into a tune I'll be thrilled. Sorry, if something is way to coplicated.


SID - Garasu no Hitomi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPa7_B4FEPs 0.20-0.26
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16PSXYvWJXE 0.54- 0.58
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I34nshlOPk first few seconds=)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Black Butler: Book of the Atlantic Theme Song『SID - Garasu no Hitomi』":

A-G-E-FD
-----zzz

High A and G, low E and D.

Here is "Kuro/Black Butler Opening 2":

ED-E-D-F
-E---zzz

All the low notes.

Here is "PW:AA OST: 06 - Phoenix Wright ~ Objection! 2001":

dGDdGDdG
Dzzzzzzz

Lowercase d are low, G and uppercase D are high.


----------



## Teejayy12

hiya! can you do the beginning of kass?s theme from botw?


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Black Butler: Book of the Atlantic Theme Song『SID - Garasu no Hitomi』":
> 
> A-G-E-FD
> -----zzz
> 
> High A and G, low E and D.
> 
> Here is "Kuro/Black Butler Opening 2":
> 
> ED-E-D-F
> -E---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "PW:AA OST: 06 - Phoenix Wright ~ Objection! 2001":
> 
> dGDdGDdG
> Dzzzzzzz
> 
> Lowercase d are low, G and uppercase D are high.



Oh my gosh, I can't believe you made my dreams come true. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kass's Theme (Full Ver.) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack":

EFECB---
EFEBA---

Low E, all other notes high. I had to simplify it a ton because of the fancy little flourishes in the beginning part. I can do pretty much any other part of the song without having to simplify it so much, if you'd like me to try that instead.


----------



## Teejayy12

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kass's Theme (Full Ver.) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack":
> 
> EFECB---
> EFEBA---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to simplify it a ton because of the fancy little flourishes in the beginning part. I can do pretty much any other part of the song without having to simplify it so much, if you'd like me to try that instead.



I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

I'll ask you one more tune I think, I am sory, you are just way to good ^^*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fijE1idE5RU 0.13-0.18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIN3ORcptBg 0.38 - 0.45


----------



## kiwikenobi

No need to apologize, I like making town tunes; that's why I run this thread. 

Here is "Kuroshi tsuji Opening 1 "Monochrome No Kiss" (8 Bit Ver)":

CCCC--AB
C-ABC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "feif Hitori Omou 8bit":

A---GCA-
--GCA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## The Pennifer

Hi there!  Would you be able to make me a town tune from this melody?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywHZ6E3QWKs
Would love you to pieces if you could!!

I hope the link works ... I know absolutely nothing about music ... here?s a screen capture with the music notes


----------



## kiwikenobi

I can't actually read music very well. I make town tunes by ear. ^o^;> 
But I appreciate the effort!

Anyway, here is "JW Music Just Around The Corner ♪":

CDE-DE-D
-E-G---z

All the high notes  or all the low notes will work.


----------



## drowningfairies

Hihi kenobi!
Would you try a hand for making a theme for my town Sanrio?

https://youtu.be/lKDnEZ-6h0g
It's the hello kitty opening theme, and I'd love it to start around 0.14 thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hello Kitty Theme Song - 『Hello Kitty』":

CC--AG--
FGDCE---

The last three notes (DCE) are low notes, all other notes are high.


----------



## drowningfairies

I love it!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## The Pennifer

Thank you so much, ... you are very talented   ... I love the tune ... I just wish it was set up to play longer lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! And thank you!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

kiwikenobi said:


> No need to apologize, I like making town tunes; that's why I run this thread.
> 
> Here is "Kuroshi tsuji Opening 1 "Monochrome No Kiss" (8 Bit Ver)":
> 
> CCCC--AB
> C-ABC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "feif Hitori Omou 8bit":
> 
> A---GCA-
> --GCA---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Amazing, you are the best=)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you! 

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## AndrewCrossing

So, I've discovered I have a bit of a knack for turning songs into town tunes. If anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask!

If you have a request, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it.
This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one.

You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 
Please note that Town Tunes are generally able to contain about 2-5 seconds of a song in them. 

Also note: in town tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a town tune for you.

Also! - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).

(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)

Also, please use the "SEARCH THREAD" feature to see if I've done a song that you want before, I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made.

Any requests? So, I've discovered I have a bit of a knack for turning songs into town tunes. If anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask!

If you have a request, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it.
This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one.

You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 
Please note that Town Tunes are generally able to contain about 2-5 seconds of a song in them. 

Also note: in town tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a town tune for you.

Also! - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).

(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)

Also, please use the "SEARCH THREAD" feature to see if I've done a song that you want before, I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made.

Any requests? So, I've discovered I have a bit of a knack for turning songs into town tunes. If anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask!

If you have a request, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it.
This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one.

You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 
Please note that Town Tunes are generally able to contain about 2-5 seconds of a song in them. 

Also note: in town tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a town tune for you.

Also! - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).

(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)

Also, please use the "SEARCH THREAD" feature to see if I've done a song that you want before, I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made.

Any requests? 

I think this is such a good idea but how did you discover that you could convert songs into town tunes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm not sure why you copy-pasted my first post into your post a few times, but I think I found your actual post at the bottom. To answer your question, I can recall pitches accurately and understand timing and rhythm and hear melodies, and I realized after a while that I could use those abilities to turn songs into town tunes for people. So I started this thread.


----------



## Ryumia

Hello. I was wondering if you could make a town tune out of these:


https://youtu.be/bp8i5E2jXPE
https://youtu.be/nHWyfnFF8KY
https://youtu.be/cV_zGXxABEo
https://youtu.be/4J_A9Yl2W08


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rakuen Soundtrack - Build a little world with me (Laura Shigihara)":

BDE--BB-
AGADD---

D, E, and the first B are low. All other notes are high.

Here is "Rakuen Soundtrack - Walking Through the Night/Mom's Song (Laura Shigihara)":

G-A-C---
C-D-E---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Rakuen Soundtrack - Lights/Gemma's Song (Laura Shigihara)":

G-E-B-C-
G-E---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Rakuen Soundtrack - Kaasan e (Laura Shigihara)":

EE-E--CD
EGFD---z

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## 2OrSomething

I'd love it if you could do either this song
https://open.spotify.com/track/17kQPkQn3oEFX57Z1KHemT?si=_pLueRDFQme9KpGAthzxAw
(very sorry, couldn't find a video of it : ( )
Or this one!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTb-jm0GsKU

I'm fine with any part of them, but for the second one I'd love around 3 seconds in when the words start.

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I don't have an account on that website, so I wasn't able to listen to the first song. I may have found it on Youtube, though. Is this the song you wanted?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw86cm-Eky4

If so, here is "Dreams (Demo Version) - Benny":

E-G-E-ED
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

And here is "Odd Squad Strange Weather":

G-G-CDE-
GAGECDE-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## 2OrSomething

Ah, thank you very much!


----------



## RoseSilverpen

hi! Unfortunately I could only find the extended version of this song, but I was wondering if you could make it into a town tune?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htc_0IQWokE
just the first bit. Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately "N - Pok?mon Black & White Music Extended" has a combination of sharps and flats that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, but it won't sound quite right. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.

And I appreciate that you tried to find the non-extended version. A lot of people link to the extended ones, not seeming to know that it makes replaying the three or four seconds that they want more difficult because of how compressed the timeline is when it's half an hour long. ^o^;>
Extended versions still work, of course, just it's a little more difficult. Not a huge deal if anyone links the extended ones. And in your case specifically, you wanted the first few seconds of the song, so it's easy to just jump back to the beginning to hear it again. So the fact that it's extended in this instance doesn't make a difference at all.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

ah, no worries! I wasn't aware that it would be difficult to make an accurate version. As such, don't worry about making it a town tune. I'll be sure to request another tune if I can find one that would be better for town tune.

Thank you so much for this, by the way. I think it's amazing that you create custom town tunes for free. Have a nice day!


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Hii!! Can you please make me a town tune of the first 3-9 seconds of Mr. Brightside?? 

https://youtu.be/gGdGFtwCNBE

Just the beginning music!! 0:03-0:09!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Killers - Mr. Brightside (Official Music Video)":

C-C-CDC-
B-C-CDC-

B and the first C are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## Wallows

Hi!! I've been wanting to request for awhile but I didn't know if it was ok to bump the thread lol

If you can, can you make a town tune of this song from 1:09 to 1:13? if you can't that's ok just pull out whatever is easiest for you  thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please bump the thread anytime you like! It helps it from getting buried under the other threads. Like it says in my thread title, I'm always taking requests. You can post twenty-four hours a day, seven days a week, three-hundred-sixty-five days a year. And an extra day on Leap Year. I'm always happy to take requests, and anyone can make as many as they want, anytime. 

Anyway, here is "Wallows - Are You Bored Yet? (feat. Clairo) [Official Video]":

FACDCAFG
-A-D-F--

Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## maralacesphye

Hello! Do you suppose you could do the song "United We Stand Tall" by Rachel Rose Mitchell? LINK

The best section to reference is 3:12 to about 3:16.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "United We Stand Tall (With Lyrics!) - Rachel Macwhirter":

FEDCA--A
AAGCA---

All the notes on the first line are low except the last A. All the notes on the second line are high.


----------



## maralacesphye

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "United We Stand Tall (With Lyrics!) - Rachel Macwhirter":
> 
> FEDCA--A
> AAGCA---
> 
> All the notes on the first line are low except the last A. All the notes on the second line are high.



Oh my goodness, it sounds perfect. I could almost tear up, hearing one of my favorite lesser-known songs sung by Isabelle. Thank you so much!!


----------



## lunarsunset

Heya! Could you possibly do the first 4-5 seconds of guitar in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7IobPQxKKk ? What you do here is amazing, you're hella talented!

I dont know if it'd be possible, but anything from the guitar in this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGyQQS5i0s4 Its one of my favourites but I'm unsure if any of it would work as a town melody.. sorry !

or anything from this! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3LE4LJlxXo  0:30-36 maaaybe?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "PUP - FREE AT LAST (Audio)":

A---G---
A---F---

All the high notes.


Here is "Alex G - World/Insured":

B-B--BD
EE---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Here is "Alex G - Deliver (Vocal Version)":

B--G----
B--E---z

Low E, all other notes high.

It's a little difficult to capture the sound of a guitar in a town tune sometimes because it relies a lot on chords, so I tried to pick individual notes that best represented the different songs you linked. If you'd like me to try different parts of the same songs, or different songs, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## lunarsunset

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "PUP - FREE AT LAST (Audio)":
> 
> A---G---
> A---F---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> 
> Here is "Alex G - World/Insured":
> 
> B-B--BD
> EE---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> 
> Here is "Alex G - Deliver (Vocal Version)":
> 
> B--G----
> B--E---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> It's a little difficult to capture the sound of a guitar in a town tune sometimes because it relies a lot on chords, so I tried to pick individual notes that best represented the different songs you linked. If you'd like me to try different parts of the same songs, or different songs, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.



thank u so much!! omg, i loved how you captured delivery, im abt to cry ;;<3


----------



## Wallows

kiwikenobi said:


> Please bump the thread anytime you like! It helps it from getting buried under the other threads. Like it says in my thread title, I'm always taking requests. You can post twenty-four hours a day, seven days a week, three-hundred-sixty-five days a year. And an extra day on Leap Year. I'm always happy to take requests, and anyone can make as many as they want, anytime.
> 
> Anyway, here is "Wallows - Are You Bored Yet? (feat. Clairo) [Official Video]":
> 
> FACDCAFG
> -A-D-F--
> 
> Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.



Thank you, it sounds so cute!! I'm gonna enjoy hearing this all the time  you're too kind


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlwJS2bTmjA
would you be able to make a town tune possibly for me? 
0:50 - 0:54 (or 0:55 ish whatever works) 
thank you for your time! ��


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Paradise Kiss OP 「Lonely in Gorgeous」 Tommy february6 (4K) [Chn&EngSub]":

G-AE----
E-AC-D--

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any. Anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Queency

*Please help meeee*

Heyyy I would be sooo happy if u could do the beginning of ?I love you-Billie Eilish? and the melody of  ?xanny-Billie eilish? at 1:02  .

I would be sooooo thankful...

Wish y?all a good day
-angel from heaven


----------



## kiwikenobi

Queency, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Queency

*Links *

okay here r the links:

Billie Eilish-I love you (beginning please)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiinVuzh4DA

Billie Eilish-xanny (melody at 1:02)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbjwfQG_N_Y

aaaand I found something I hope you don't mind to do one Melody moreee 

Billie Eilish-ilomilo (Melody at 0:30)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH1F6m3slrQ&list=RDlH1F6m3slrQ&start_radio=1


I Need to say thank u for making tunes for other People,
that's sooooo nice of youuuu! 

Wish y'all a good day
~angel from heaven


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "i love you":

FAB-FAE-
FAB-FAE-

All the high notes.

Here is "xanny":

C-B-A-G-
E-D-C---

Top row is high notes, bottom row is low notes.

Here is "ilomilo":

DEF-DEF-
DAF-DEF-

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Queency

thank u, I love it !


----------



## lady-penumbra

If at all possible, do you think you can do the time stamp of 0:12 to 0:15 (or 0:16 if needed) for this song? ;v;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doqxzXEMiio&list=RDdoqxzXEMiio&start_radio=1


----------



## Jesusfreakette

This is a touch off-topic but I’m curious - with all these songs you’ve experienced, is there a certain one you think sounds really good as a town tune? Like, it just really rolls as the theme?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, that part of "Lemon Demon - Cabinet Man" cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in it. This is as close as I could get, but it's not quite right:

A-A-CDF-
G---zzzz

High G, all other notes low. I can try a different part of the same song, or another song entirely, if you'd like. Just let me know.



Jesusfreakette, it depends heavily on the town, which song will suit it best. If a town is themed after a specific movie or book or show or another game, a song to do with those things suits it well. A town designed to be very colorful and cheerful might be better suited to a happy, energetic song, while one with a more solemn atmosphere would benefit from something more somber. In the end, it depends on the taste of the person playing in the town, which song would suit it well.

For example, for my own town, at the moment, I'm using "The Starvers' Carol" from Don't Starve Together, because I just really love that game and that song from it in particular. I feel like the song represents how I feel in general at this point in my life, so that feels well-suited to my town. I've used other songs in the past when my mood was different.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## alani

*Requests for some songs*

Hi, I tried to do it myself but couldn't, then I found this thread and registered for this forum just to get you help me out haha! So I'm a huge 90s K-Pop fan (this is so oddly specific haha) and my town will be based on my three favourite group's colours (yellow, white and orange) - I'm now just searching for a matching town tune, and now I found you and I'm incredibly happy. I just listened to some songs that would be cool to have, I'll just give some and you can definitely decide which ones you'll create (or can create since I saw not everything is possible) - Thanks in advance!

H.O.T - Candy (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i54a8uRJOp4)
- preferably the beginning of the chorus (Tony; from 1:32 to 1:36 approx.)

H.O.T - Happiness (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXkoolLt34)
- Kangta from 1:20 to 1:23 approx.

Shinhwa - Resolver (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmca4r8HJYA)
- from 0:24 to 0:29

S.E.S - I'm Your Girl (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdeGnQqw_To)
- from 1:09 to 1:12

SECHSKIES - Chivalry (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un9qttLb-YM)
- right from the beginning? 

JTL - My Lecon (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxA15ia5C4o)
- the beginning?

Thank you soooo much again, I'm so happy I found you, you're doing amazing!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "H.O.T - "Candy" Lyrics [Color Coded Han/Rom/Eng]':

GCDE--F-
F-ED-CE-

All the low notes.

Here is "H.O.T - "Happiness" Lyrics [Color Coded Han/Rom/Eng]":

D-DDEDCB
C-CCDCBA

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "SHINHWA - The Solver [HAN, ROM & ENG Lyrics]":

CDE-CB-A
AAA-BG--

Top row is all low notes, bottom row is all high notes.

Here is "S.E.S - "I'm Your Girl" Lyrics [Color Coded Han/Rom/Eng]":

BCBGE-BB
-A---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Sechskies - Chivalry [Han, Rom & Eng]":

A---E-F-
F---C-B-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "JTL - My Lecon (Feat. Bada) (Lyrics Video)":

D---DD-D
-D-DE-F-

All the low notes.


----------



## Trip_Away

You can make the town tune of the song that yasuo is playing on his flute in the first 10 seconds?


----------



## angelcore

hi thanks so much for this service! i was wondering if it was possible to make some town tunes out of these particular songs? sorry it's a bunch of requests;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5PELxP8Udg (1:24 - 1:28)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iCn6Qpy36k (1:12 - 1:15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb0iQZm7wh4 (0:53 - 0:56)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0a5VJX0_6s (1:06 - 1:09)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNPx-Xb4axU (0:18 - 0:24) 

i searched through your thread + wow.. mindblown at how simple + clean hasn't been requested yet! hopefully that snippet can be compressed into tune form somehow. thanks again ♥


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Climb | League of Legends":

DEFCD---
DFGCD---

High G, all other notes low.


Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN - (Oh My!)":

EFEDBDBD
BDE---zz

All the low notes.

Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN _ SVT LEADERS - 'CHANGE UP'":

CDEDCDED
CDFEDC--

All the low notes.

Here is "Rina Sawayama - Cherry (Official Audio)":

BAGABAGA
-GA-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Carly Rae Jepsen - Julien [Audio]":

EFGzGzGz
GzGzzzzz

Low E, high G.

Here is "Kingdom Hearts - Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru":

ABCB--EG
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## angelcore

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Climb | League of Legends":
> 
> DEFCD---
> DFGCD---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN - (Oh My!)":
> 
> EFEDBDBD
> BDE---zz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN _ SVT LEADERS - 'CHANGE UP'":
> 
> CDEDCDED
> CDFEDC--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Rina Sawayama - Cherry (Official Audio)":
> 
> BAGABAGA
> -GA-A---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Carly Rae Jepsen - Julien [Audio]":
> 
> EFGzGzGz
> GzGzzzzz
> 
> Low E, high G.
> 
> Here is "Kingdom Hearts - Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru":
> 
> ABCB--EG
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



whoa that was so quick! tysm for completing my requests ♥


----------



## Trip_Away

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Climb | League of Legends":
> 
> DEFCD---
> DFGCD---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



You had a photo of the town tune into the game? i put it into the game, and dont sounds like the video.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sorry, I'm not able to take screenshots of town tunes. Make sure you understand how the notes work in town tunes, and make them all lower than the F other than G, which is higher than the F. If it still doesn't sound right, I can try to make it again.


----------



## akirakurusu

Why hello, i was wondering if you can do: Beneath the mask
https://youtu.be/TOQuioklmQ0?t=26 
00:26-00:29 ?
You're doing great, by the way.​


----------



## akirakurusu

*Not sure if you done this already, but was wondering if you could do 
beneath the mask
https://youtu.be/TOQuioklmQ0?t=26
00:26-00:29
As well as, Iwatodai Station
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMBkLshY4pk
Beginning trumpet notes
Thank you in advance, you're doing great *​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Persona 5 - Behind the Mask (Instrumental)':

EGAB----
EGBCB---

The timing is a little tricky because the original song is rather jazzy, so you might try experimenting rearranging the sustains (the - symbols that make notes play longer) to see if you like it arranged a little differently.

Here is "Persona 3 ost - Iwatodai Dorm [Extended]":

A-ED-C-D
-E---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## akirakurusu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Persona 5 - Behind the Mask (Instrumental)':
> 
> EGAB----
> EGBCB---
> 
> The timing is a little tricky because the original song is rather jazzy, so you might try experimenting rearranging the sustains (the - symbols that make notes play longer) to see if you like it arranged a little differently.
> 
> Here is "Persona 3 ost - Iwatodai Dorm [Extended]":
> 
> A-ED-C-D
> -E---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



*It's absolutely perfect, thanks!*​


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hello! I was wondering if you could do a couple of town tunes for me~

This particular tune here~ 

It's a violin cover of the Avengers theme, but if you'd like to make a tune of the original instead of the violin cover, go ahead! :>

Next up is... Red Velvet - Peek-a-Boo

And then... one last request, if you don't mind? Lost in Thought's All Alone (Nohr)

Thanks so much!​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Avengers Theme - Taylor Davis (Violin Cover)":

EEE-EEE-
EEEEFFF-

Low E.

Here is "Red Velvet ' (Peek-A-Boo)' MV":

BAGE---
BAGE---

Here is "Fire Emblem Fates- Lost In Thoughts All Alone (Nohr)":

DG--FD--
---zzzzz

Low D, high G.


----------



## akirakurusu

Why hello, it's me again. 
Can you do the beginning of Moonsetter from Homestuck?  Thank you in advance
https://youtu.be/75kJb_aAvKY​


----------



## MalinkaLuna

Hello! I'd like to make a request!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOMQxVtbkik

"Fear not this night
You will not go astray"

If possible! Thank you!

Edit:

Never mind, i found it somewhere in the thread! So thanks anyway for the work youve done before XD


----------



## Mimi Cheems

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Avengers Theme - Taylor Davis (Violin Cover)":
> 
> EEE-EEE-
> EEEEFFF-
> 
> Low E.
> 
> Here is "Red Velvet ' (Peek-A-Boo)' MV":
> 
> BAGE---
> BAGE---
> 
> Here is "Fire Emblem Fates- Lost In Thoughts All Alone (Nohr)":
> 
> DG--FD--
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low D, high G.



Thanks so much!!! :>


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "41. Moonsetter - Homestuck Vol. 9":

EFECBCBG
---zzzzz

G and the second B are high, first B and all other notes are low.


----------



## gauze

would I be able to request https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJrKlSkxRHA (0:17)
thank you so much in advance (this is the song that inspired my town name haha, this means loads, appreciate all the work you do)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Hunnybee (Official Video)":

A--AG--D
F-F---zz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## gauze

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Hunnybee (Official Video)":
> 
> A--AG--D
> F-F---zz
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



It's perfect! thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## swaxsadasd

kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.



intro to 'u was at the club' pleaseeee xx


----------



## kiwikenobi

swaxsadasd, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## swaxsadasd

kiwikenobi said:


> swaxsadasd, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.




oops sorry
https://youtu.be/G-l5Hn5hUuI

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwikenobi said:


> swaxsadasd, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.



oops sorry
https://youtu.be/G-l5Hn5hUuI


----------



## 707

omg you're still doing this??
what a legend.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Boyboy West Coast - U Was At The Club [Bottoms Up] *HQ Snippet 2019*":

C-GDA---
B-GDABAG

C, D, and the first B are low. Second B and all other notes are high.


707, yes, I am!


----------



## swaxsadasd

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Boyboy West Coast - U Was At The Club [Bottoms Up] *HQ Snippet 2019*":
> 
> C-GDA---
> B-GDABAG
> 
> C, D, and the first B are low. Second B and all other notes are high.
> 
> 
> 707, yes, I am!



Amazing! thanks x


----------



## 707

kiwikenobi said:


> 707, yes, I am!



a musical genius...i've seen you doing this for like 3 years & you're still going strong
i am so proud of you & now that i know you're still here i will def find something for you to make into a tune


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you! I look forward to making town tunes for you.


----------



## MilkyBons

*aAAAAAAA*

I know, I know.. I'm late but I'm DYING (for legit the past seVEN HOURS) trying to make this tune but eventually gave up HHhbg-

Can you please please please do this? - https://youtu.be/c8_Ctg_VvD0

Timestamp: 3:09-3:10 Thank you sosoOsosoOOsosoOsosoOOo mUch QWQ


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "muship -  [Official Audio]":

F-E-DEFG
A--DD---

E and the first D are low, last 2 D's and all other notes are high.


----------



## Liability

could I have this made into a town tune please?
https://youtu.be/EUAgjUYWFbY

the time is from 0:01 to 0:06, thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Radio Tune B - Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door Music Extended":

A-CFAFE-
-C---zzz

A and the second C are high, first C and E are low.


----------



## DinoTown

I tried searching but couldn't find this anywhere in the thread, so I'm a little surprised but pleased too.
Can I please get _that_ bit from the Jurassic Park theme?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8zlUUrFK-M
1:26-1:31 (If this won't fit then just 1:26-1:29 is fine too)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jurassic Park theme song.":

CBC-G-F-
CBC-G-F-

All the high notes.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

Hello! I'd like to request a town tune, please.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc_a2eWp9t4
From 0:43 to 0:47, please? Thank you in advance! If the notes don't work, let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Bizhiins

Could you do lavender town theme from Pok?mon?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sonic Colors - Reach For The Stars + LYRICS":

C-BCG-DB
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Bizhiins, please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of it that you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.


----------



## Bizhiins

My bad, here?s the link!!
Seconds 0:08-0:16

https://youtu.be/-sOadAaGiq4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lavender Town (Original Japanese Version from Pokemon Red and Green)":

F-F-D-D-
FEDAB-B-

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Bizhiins

I have another request!! Are you able to do ?kings farewell? from Zelda wind water?
I tried myself but it?s in a minor key. Idk if you can put it in a different key on animal crossing 

https://youtu.be/lmqf1Fztvr8

0:11-0:21. Or 1:20-1:30


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hello! Me again!

Could make a town tune of this from 0:49-:50-ish to 0:57?

I've been obsessed with this song lately c: Thanks so much!​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Farewell Hyrule King - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker Music Extended":

E---B---
EFGDGE--

High G, all other notes low. It is not possible to recreate this song completely accurately as a town tune, not because it's in a minor key, but because it has three half-step notes in a row, and the most that a town tune can do with all natural notes is two. I got as close as I could. I can do a different song if you'd prefer, or perhaps a different part of the same song that maybe doesn't have an incompatible combination of notes in it.

Here is "WILD SOUL (Full Version) - Ranmaru Kurosaki (QN)":

D-DD-DDD
D---zzzz

All high D or all low D will work.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

uh the first 2 seconds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eav2NLTL5zs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Music: Board Game":

G-CBC--A
G---zzzz

High G and A, low B and C.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Going to just give this a little nudge, in case anyone has any requests for town tunes.


----------



## Anti-Walpurga

Hey,

 could you maybe make a tune of Billie Eilish - bury a friend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUHC9tYz8ik (I'm not sure what part is doable beacause I'm pretty tone deaf so you can choose 

and warframe we all lift together https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPTCq3LiZSE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Billie Eilish - bury a friend":

EF-ED-CA
---zzzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "Warframe | We All Lift Together":

D--AC-D-
F-E-DA--

All the low notes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hi! You might've done this before, but I'm looking for the Game of Thrones theme. Specifically the cello part that goes from about the 8 second mark to the 13 second mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZE9gVF1QbA


----------



## Anti-Walpurga

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Billie Eilish - bury a friend":
> 
> EF-ED-CA
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Warframe | We All Lift Together":
> 
> D--AC-D-
> F-E-DA--
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much! These are exellent


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Opening Credits | Game of Thrones | Season 8 (HBO)":

E--ACDE-
A-CDB---

All the low notes or all the high notes. The timing is a little tricky, and I don't really have a good feel for the song, since I never watched that show, so you might try rearranging the sustain lines to see if you can make it feel more like the original song, if it doesn't feel quite right. The actual notes should be perfect, though.


----------



## DJStarstryker

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Opening Credits | Game of Thrones | Season 8 (HBO)":
> 
> E--ACDE-
> A-CDB---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes. The timing is a little tricky, and I don't really have a good feel for the song, since I never watched that show, so you might try rearranging the sustain lines to see if you can make it feel more like the original song, if it doesn't feel quite right. The actual notes should be perfect, though.



Thank you very much!


----------



## lPeachy

Could you do either the first 4ish seconds or from :16 to :22ish of this?
Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Summer Camp Island Opening Version B":

B-DEB-D-
CCDED---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

G-EDCBAA
FFG-E-C-

Second E is low, all other notes are high.


----------



## lPeachy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Summer Camp Island Opening Version B":
> 
> B-DEB-D-
> CCDED---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> G-EDCBAA
> FFG-E-C-
> 
> Second E is low, all other notes are high.



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they want.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A little bump for town tunes.


----------



## Liability

could i have this made into a town tune from 1:05 to 1:10 please? thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lauv - I Like Me Better [Official Audio]":

FFFFE-F-
FCFFFCFF

Low E, high C.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Lauv - I Like Me Better [Official Audio]":
> 
> FFFFE-F-
> FCFFFCFF
> 
> Low E, high C.



perfect, thank you so much!


----------



## kimii

hey there~
was wondering if you could please turn 2:32 to 2:59 from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSLKYPewrl0 into a tune for me. there is a bit of a long period between the verses; so to make it fit i believe you could shorten the pause between them. thanks in advance!


----------



## Liability

i'm back lol. could i also have this starting at exactly 0:43 to 0:50? the part i'd like made into a town tune is the woman singing. thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Burn Slowly/ I Love You":

G-D-E---
DEGEDCA-

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Assassin's Creed | Assassin's Creed Odyssey (OST) | The Flight":

D-F-G-A-
D-F-G-F-

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Assassin's Creed | Assassin's Creed Odyssey (OST) | The Flight":
> 
> D-F-G-A-
> D-F-G-F-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



wow it's perfect thank you so much ; ;


----------



## towki

can you do this? (4 second mark to 9 second mark)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQYSPtfirLM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hi Hi Hi (Saturn Valley): Earthbound Music":

EBEBE---
FCFCF---

Low E, all other notes high.

It's not the part of the song you asked for, but it was the only one I was able to make work using all natural notes in a town tune. I can do a different song if you'd like, or I can do the part of the song you asked for, but it won't sound quite right because of the combination of sharps and flats in the original song.


----------



## towki

hmmm, maybe do the first 10 notes of green greens from kirby?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCH6nQYflwY


----------



## Frequency

Hello! I was wondering if you could make this a town tune.
The time would be 1:53-1:57.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is the first nine notes of "Green Greens - Kirby's Dream Land":

GG-GG-G-
G-DDD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The tenth note didn't quite fit. ^o^;>

Here is "It's a Trap! - Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door Music Extended":

A-B-C-BA
-AG-F-G-

All the high notes.


----------



## Cedar_Leaf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1-lkTgl-ws&t=18s

Could you maybe do the 17-second mark to the 22-second mark? Only the woman singing, not the tiny little part from emo Johny Depp over there. 

(Also sorry I posted while you were offline)


----------



## Frequency

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "It's a Trap! - Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door Music Extended":
> 
> A-B-C-BA
> -AG-F-G-
> 
> All the high notes.



I tried it and it sounds so perfect, like an exact copy. You did an excellent job!
I listened to it with some of my villagers and it sounded like it came straight from the game, the closest being with Del.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you, Frequency! I'm glad you like it! 

And there's no need to apologize for posting when I'm offline, Cedar_Leaf. It says right in the title of my thread, "Post anytime!" So you can post your request no matter what time it is, and I'll make your town tunes for you when I get back. 

Anyway, here is "Sweeney Todd (7/8) Movie CLIP - By the Sea (2007) HD":

B----BBG
E-G---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Cedar_Leaf

kiwikenobi said:


> No need to apologize for posting when I'm offline, Cedar_Leaf. It says right in the title of my thread, "Post anytime!" So you can post your request no matter what time it is, and I'll make your town tunes for you when I get back.
> 
> Anyway, here is "Sweeney Todd (7/8) Movie CLIP - By the Sea (2007) HD":
> 
> B----BBG
> E-G---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Omg, love it! Thanks so much! :>


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## Liability

could i have this please? the time is from 0:46 to 0:55. it may be too long in some parts, so feel free to shorten it

thank you for always doing this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Godzilla KOTM - Mothra’s Song - Bear McCreary (Official Video)":

DCBB--E-
GFEE---z

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Godzilla KOTM - Mothra’s Song - Bear McCreary (Official Video)":
> 
> DCBB--E-
> GFEE---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



it's great, thank you so much! you have such a talent for this


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome, and thank you!

And I'm always taking more requests if anyone has any.


----------



## peratney

aaaa hi! could i get a town tune for this song from 0:12-0:18 please? :'0 i hope its not too long. thank u in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Peach (Official)":

BBDB----
BAGA----

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## peratney

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Peach (Official)":
> 
> BBDB----
> BAGA----
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



this is amazing thank u so much!!


----------



## Oldcatlady

Hello! could i request this song from 0:09-0:12?
thank you~


i love to play dst btw it's nice seeing other fans here ^^


----------



## Bunlily

Could i request a tune from *this* song, if you can? 1:02-1:04, whatever works.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "the GazettE - PLEDGE":

D---ADFC
G-F-A-E-

D, E, and the first A are low, second A and all other notes are high. And I also like seeing other fans of Don't Starve around the internet. You can probably guess who I main. ^o^;>


Here is "EVERGLOW - Bon Bon Chocolat (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han/가사)":

D-A-GFG-
A-F-F---

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Liability

hi there! could i get this from 0:18 to the very end of 0:23?
if it's not too much trouble, could i also get this from 1:31 to 1:38? thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, that part of "Luigi's Mansion GCN - Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Music" cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because it has three half-step notes in a row, and a town tune can't do that with all natural notes. I can make an inaccurate town tune if you'd like, or I can try a different part of the same song.

Here is "Floro Sapien Caverns Super Paper Mario Music Extended HD":

D--CD---
DD-CDCF-

All the low notes.


----------



## Bunlily

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "EVERGLOW - Bon Bon Chocolat (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han/가사)":
> 
> D-A-GFG-
> A-F-F---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



Omg, thank you so much!! I love it. <3


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Unfortunately, that part of "Luigi's Mansion GCN - Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Music" cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because it has three half-step notes in a row, and a town tune can't do that with all natural notes. I can make an inaccurate town tune if you'd like, or I can try a different part of the same song.
> 
> Here is "Floro Sapien Caverns Super Paper Mario Music Extended HD":
> 
> D--CD---
> DD-CDCF-
> 
> All the low notes.



i suppose you could make an inaccurate version? i just really like that part of the song. sorry for the trouble
the other song is perfect, thank you so much!


----------



## Oldcatlady

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "the GazettE - PLEDGE":
> 
> D---ADFC
> G-F-A-E-
> 
> D, E, and the first A are low, second A and all other notes are high. And I also like seeing other fans of Don't Starve around the internet. You can probably guess who I main. ^o^;>
> 
> 
> Here is "EVERGLOW - Bon Bon Chocolat (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han/가사)":
> 
> D-A-GFG-
> A-F-F---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



That’s awesome thank you!! Yes I can see that ahah. I love to play wickerbottom most because I like being able to dig stuff up early on xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is my attempt at "Luigi's Mansion GCN - Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Music":

ABC-F-E-
--C---D-
--B-D-C-
--A---zz

All the low notes. The part you asked for was twice as long as a town tune, so I did a double one. You can use whatever part of it you like, or you can try shortening it by removing the sustain lines to fit more of the notes in if you don't mind changing the timing.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is my attempt at "Luigi's Mansion GCN - Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Music":
> 
> ABC-F-E-
> --C---D-
> --B-D-C-
> --A---zz
> 
> All the low notes. The part you asked for was twice as long as a town tune, so I did a double one. You can use whatever part of it you like, or you can try shortening it by removing the sustain lines to fit more of the notes in if you don't mind changing the timing.



the first one sounds so good, it doesn't even need changing. thank you so much!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Uh the other part of the animal crossing pocket camp song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_jgk6o6baY
uh after 0:05


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Main Theme - Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp Music":

BDGCEA--
BCDG---z

The top line is all the low notes except for G and A, which are high.
The bottom line is all the high notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking town tune requests if anyone has any.


----------



## buniichu

haii! I got curious, and maybe you can do a town tune of this? :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nightcore - Senbonzakura (CLAWZ Remix)":

A-B-EDE-
A-B-EDE-

High A and B, low E and D.


----------



## buniichu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Nightcore - Senbonzakura (CLAWZ Remix)":
> 
> A-B-EDE-
> A-B-EDE-
> 
> High A and B, low E and D.



Thank you so much for the town tune! It sounds quite lovely! ;w;


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking requests if anyone has any. Everyone can make as many town tune requests as they want.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A little bump for town tunes.


----------



## petaltail

it would be so cool if you could make a town tune for the intro of this song!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Been Through":

FA-EBD--
A---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high. I can't do the highest notes in that part of the song because it won't fit in the limits of the town tune while still being in the right key. The closest thing that would still sound sort of right would be to repeat the first A instead of putting a - after it, so you can try that, if you'd like.


----------



## petaltail

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Been Through":
> 
> FA-EBD--
> A---zzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I can't do the highest notes in that part of the song because it won't fit in the limits of the town tune while still being in the right key. The closest thing that would still sound sort of right would be to repeat the first A instead of putting a - after it, so you can try that, if you'd like.



ah thank you!! i think it works a little better with two A's, you're right  tysm!


----------



## Liability

could this possibly be made into a town tune from 0:07 to 0:12? i know notes are being held out, so if you need to shorten them for the song to fit, that's completely fine!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Deep Blooper Sea - Mario Party 3 Soundtack":

E--CD-F-
E--CD-F-

All the low notes.


----------



## Kirbyz

You are literally so good at making these lmao


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you!


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello! Can you make a town tune from this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZEaqJRN6Y any part is fine thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hello! Can you make a town tune from this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErZEaqJRN6Y any part is fine thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fuki Commune":

EGCB-B-B
-AB-C---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Liability

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Deep Blooper Sea - Mario Party 3 Soundtack":
> 
> E--CD-F-
> E--CD-F-
> 
> All the low notes.



thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! I was wondering if you could make this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZqBIQCIu5g from 1:37 to 1:43?  If that's too long to fit, perhaps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKzCQenjKYg from 2:19 to 2:25? 
Thank you so much for making this thread it is so fantastic!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

(double post)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Johnny Tillotson - (Wait 'Til You See) My Gidget":

FFE-F-EF
-F---zzz

Low E.

Here is "Gidget":

C-DD---D
-DE-C-F-

All the low notes.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Johnny Tillotson - (Wait 'Til You See) My Gidget":
> 
> FFE-F-EF
> -F---zzz
> 
> Low E.
> 
> Here is "Gidget":
> 
> C-DD---D
> -DE-C-F-
> 
> All the low notes.



Ah PERFECTION like always thank you!!


----------



## imluddy

hiii do you think you could do this song 
https://youtu.be/swbawezUc3k

fine if not, thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Aero Zeppelin":

B-BA-F-A
-F---zzz

All the high notes.


----------



## lPeachy

I have come with more requests!

1) Earth,Wind,Fire and Air
1:56-2:03 if possible. Or just the first little bit repeated maybe?
I?m not getting my hopes up though because i?m thinking it might not fit.

2)Memories
23:48-24:00
Just the main notes and this is a really slowed down version so the tempo would def be sped up in town tunes which is totally fine.
This one _should_ fit~

3) same link as above but from 52:27-52:34 if it works

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hex Girls":

E---G---
GAAA---z

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Little Witch Academia (TV) Original Soundtrack Disc 1":

A-DAA-AB
CDBAA---

First A and first D are low, all other notes are high. I did have to speed it up a lot to fit the whole musical phrase into the town tune. You might try changing the placement of the - sustain lines to change the timing if it doesn't sound quite right to you.

Unfortunately the second part of that video that you requested has a combination of sharps and flats that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, or I can try a different part of the song or a different song, just let me know.


----------



## lPeachy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hex Girls":
> 
> E---G---
> GAAA---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Little Witch Academia (TV) Original Soundtrack Disc 1":
> 
> A-DAA-AB
> CDBAA---
> 
> First A and first D are low, all other notes are high. I did have to speed it up a lot to fit the whole musical phrase into the town tune. You might try changing the placement of the - sustain lines to change the timing if it doesn't sound quite right to you.
> 
> Unfortunately the second part of that video that you requested has a combination of sharps and flats that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, or I can try a different part of the song or a different song, just let me know.



Perfection!
Thank you so much
If you could go ahead and make an inaccurate version of that last one I’d be grateful!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here's an inaccurate version of that part of "Little Witch Academia (TV) Original Soundtrack Disc 1":

G-A-E-F-
B-C-G-A-

The first G and the first A are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## Tsukiko

Here's another request!~https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws65IRK3hA8 around 0:58 ish thanks~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Bungou Stray Dogs Season 3 - Ending Full『Lily』by Luck Life":

A--GG--G
C-BAG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Hi! Me again~ Just gonna give you some links for songs to work with for my new Love Live: Sunshine themed town .o.

It's going to be Guilty Kiss themed (which is a subunit of the main unit), so I wanted to use one of their main songs as the town tune!

Strawberry Trapper from :52 to :56-57-ish! 

Thank you! :3​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is " Guilty Kiss「Strawberry Trapper」「Guilty Night, Guilty Kiss!":

CBzzCBzz
CBzzzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Or, with inaccurate timing, but more of the musical phrase:

CBCBCBzz
CBCBCB--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking requests if anyone has any.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A little bump for town tunes.


----------



## Panda Hero

Hi! This is my first time requesting so I hope I'm doing it right... I would like this song https://youtu.be/WCZ9-Z2WYqI and I would like the very beginning, anywhere between 0:00 and 0:08 is fine! Feel free to simplify it or etc as you wish! thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cytus - Les Parfums de L'Amour":

A-A-C-C-
-BGEB-A-

Low E, all other notes high. It's not exactly right because the original song has too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate as a town tune, but it's only the very last note that's off; it should really be an A# but there are no sharps and flats in town tunes. I can try a different song or a different part of that song if you'd like, just let me know.


----------



## Panda Hero

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Cytus - Les Parfums de L'Amour":
> 
> A-A-C-C-
> -BGEB-A-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. It's not exactly right because the original song has too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate as a town tune, but it's only the very last note that's off; it should really be an A# but there are no sharps and flats in town tunes. I can try a different song or a different part of that song if you'd like, just let me know.



I think it's great! Thank you so much!


----------



## BeardosFangirl

Hi, this is my first time requesting anything. If it's at all possible, could you turn 0:46-1:03 of this into a town tune? 
https://youtu.be/69PQuw0r3oM
Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rainbow Connection (From "The Muppet Movie"/Soundtrack Version)":

E-E-E-G-
E--CE---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## BeardosFangirl

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Rainbow Connection (From "The Muppet Movie"/Soundtrack Version)":
> 
> E-E-E-G-
> E--CE---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much! I love it a lot


----------



## Panda Hero

Hello, me again! I have another song if that's okay! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C4yBssyoTY I would like to request the beginning (0:00 - 0:04)  Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "PW:AA OST: 14 - Turnabout Sisters' Theme 2001":

EFG-GC-E
DCBCDC--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Panda Hero

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "PW:AA OST: 14 - Turnabout Sisters' Theme 2001":
> 
> EFG-GC-E
> DCBCDC--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much! I love it


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## jiny

hi! can i make a request of this song https://youtu.be/k2lzg6-KfZ8 from 2:24 to 2:27 (the "oh my my my" part) please and thank you!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hey, it's nice to see you're still active here! If/when you have the time, could you perhaps do this song?
The part from 0:00-0:03 (aka "Finally we kissed, for the first time")
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4JRz6yg6Y


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS - 'BOY WITH LUV' feat Halsey Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

EGGGE-EG
GGE---zz

Low E, high G.

Here is "Nick Kingsley & Danny Farrant - The Day We Fell in Love (Official Audio)":

GEDCC---
-DEG-E--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Cheremtasy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Nick Kingsley & Danny Farrant - The Day We Fell in Love (Official Audio)":
> 
> GEDCC---
> -DEG-E--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Oh my gosh, thank you so much! ;o;


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BTS - 'BOY WITH LUV' feat Halsey Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":
> 
> EGGGE-EG
> GGE---zz
> 
> Low E, high G.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## MayorPixie

*Town tune*

Any way you do "Holy Mountain " by poppy?
I want the part where she goes "its the only time we got to climb the holy mountain"
Or even just the "climb the holy mountain" part
Thanks!!
https://youtu.be/2C3joBAd6KA


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Poppy - The Holy Mountain (Lyrics)":

A-G-F-C-
D---A---

Low C and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Hello, again, I hope it's okay that I'm dropping by again so soon. I was wondering if you could do a part from this song here?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCz6OAGgvis
I'm not sure exactly what part, but maybe something in between 2:20-3:17 if you can come up with anything?


----------



## MayorPixie

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Poppy - The Holy Mountain (Lyrics)":
> 
> A-G-F-C-
> D---A---
> 
> Low C and D, all other notes high.




GOD BLESS YOU IT WORKED!!!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone can always make as many requests as they want at any time that they want. 
Here is "Space Talk":

CGE---zz
CGE-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## CatSoul

Could you do "Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time" from about 0:16 - 0:22? Thanks!


----------



## Cheremtasy

kiwikenobi said:


> Anyone can always make as many requests as they want at any time that they want.
> Here is "Space Talk":
> 
> CGE---zz
> CGE-D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Ah thank you!
I was wondering if you could do another part from Space Talk as well if that's possible since I just really like the song and it'd be cool to have more than one option? 

I also have another song whenever you have the time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUTfO3yb0fw
The instrumental part from 0:51-0:54 if that works c:


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time":

CDD-DDdD
d---zzzz

Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.

Here is "Britt Nicole - Safe (Full Song & Lyrics)":

DBAGDBAB
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here's another part of  "Space Talk":

E-D-DA--
E-E---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Cheremtasy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Britney Spears - ...Baby One More Time":
> 
> CDD-DDdD
> d---zzzz
> 
> Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.
> 
> Here is "Britt Nicole - Safe (Full Song & Lyrics)":
> 
> DBAGDBAB
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here's another part of  "Space Talk":
> 
> E-D-DA--
> E-E---zz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.



Thanks so much again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## kris

hi! do you think you could do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JwMQkTQW0 from about 0:07 to 0:11? i'm sorry if you've already done it, i can't find the search thread option anywhere, but this is one of my favorite games and i'd really like to have a song from it as my tune!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mickey's Theme":

C---B--D
C-F-E---

All the low notes.


----------



## kris

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Mickey's Theme":
> 
> C---B--D
> C-F-E---
> 
> All the low notes.



thank you so much!! it sounds great


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

I'm always taking requests, if anyone has any. Anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello again!~ Can you make a town tune from this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHP9IOkhRis the intro and the part in 1:00? Thanks~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba Opening Full『LiSA - Gurenge』【ENG Sub】":

FEF---FE
F---FEC-

All the low notes.

And:

D-D-B--B
-BDBAB--

First two D's are low, third D and all other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## Eevees

I was wondering if you could do somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## kiwikenobi

MissPink, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Eevees

kiwikenobi said:


> MissPink, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZxmZmBfnU from the wiz of oz ^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Somewhere Over the Rainbow - The Wizard of Oz (1/8) Movie CLIP (1939) HD":

C---C---
B-GAB-C-

First C is low, last two C's and all other notes are high.


----------



## Eevees

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Somewhere Over the Rainbow - The Wizard of Oz (1/8) Movie CLIP (1939) HD":
> 
> C---C---
> B-GAB-C-
> 
> First C is low, last two C's and all other notes are high.



I love it thank you so much


----------



## overemotionals

hello! i?m new to the bell tree forums so i?m really sorry if i do something wrong-

if it?s not too much trouble, may i request you do the tune of the first few lyrics of buttercup by jack stauber (https://youtu.be/e2qG5uwDCW4) or slowtown by twenty one pilots (https://youtu.be/mBAh1J4Wga4)? whichever would be easier for you to do!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Buttercup":

AA--GGFE
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Twenty One Pilots: Slowtown":

E---D---
BDB---A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Redlobster

Can you this one please and thank you. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_xRarMJcoFA&t=8s


----------



## magicaldonkey

hi there! i'm pretty sure (maybe) nobody's chosen this song before- but apologies if they have in the past (oops); please may you try to create a tune from 0:44 to 0:48 of this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ruVe2BYes

it's honestly alright if you're unable to- just let me know!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Disney World's Magic Kingdom Entrance Audio Loop":

G-E-F-D-
E---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Sufjan Stevens - Love Yourself [Official Audio]":

DCDCD-C-
G---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Simon's Theme from Super Castlevania IV: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX3fjpkFwk&t=2s

In particular the part from 1:06 to 1:09 if possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Simon's Theme: Super Castlevania 4 Music":

F-ECD-DF
G-ECD---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Hello hope it's okay if I have more than one song request. I think I replied in here before but didn't respond until now. 

Here is the first song: Final Fantasy 8: Eyes on Me
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4qcW0oiLKHg
Somewhere from 1:29-1:47 would be good. What's most important is the lyrics for this song. So adding in "I kind of liked it your way,how you shyly placed your eyes on me... " would definitely be the best!

Next I'll just put the title of the video: Cloud Smiles- Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children OST
There are many parts so could you maybe do more than one for this song? Thank you!
I really liked 2:53-3:10 and 2:28-2:47. For this just whatever will sound the prettiest would be fine. I have other requests for you but this will do for now. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Anyone can make as many requests as they like. 

Here is "Final Fantasy VIII - Eyes On Me [HQ]":

G-C--CB-
-AA-G---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And please post the link to the other song that you would like me to do, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you. Especially since you asked for specific seconds of the song, I need the exact link to be sure that I'm doing the right parts. If I get a different video by mistake, the seconds are most likely going to be different parts of the song than what you really wanted.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Thank you very much! I understand what you're saying so here is the link to Cloud Smiles- Final Fantasy 7: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jPdNFZ-p7hQ
Here are the parts that I would like you to do 2:53-3:10 and 2:28-2:47. That should be good now. I appreciate this a lot so thanks for taking the time! I will request more songs from you another time. These will do for now!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cloud Smiles - Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children OST":

FEDC----
FEDC----

All the low notes.

And:

B---G---
CBAGB---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## magicaldonkey

thank you so much!


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Hi!! Can you please make me tunes for these parts of these songs??

https://youtu.be/iR6GDGoiO8Y
0:06-0:10

And this one:

https://youtu.be/ipqqEFoJPL4
0:00- 0:10


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "THE CARS ― BYE BYE LOVE (1978)":

BBBA-AAC
-C-B---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Blue Oyster Cult: Burnin' For You":

E-DECG--
E-DEC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Ayacoin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJGpHnYFX_0
Creative - GHOST Remix please
The very beginning is what i'm looking to put into my town tune if possible. Thank you 
0:06-0:09.. (If It's possible.. If not any other part of the song would be cool too!) Thanks!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

https://youtu.be/b4hJJfY4xzU

Auresco, Royal Capital/Night (Xenoblade Chronicles 2: Torna ~ The Golden Country)

Either the 22ish second to 28ish second mark, or any other segment of the track that has the same chord progression and trail off.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "【Rana / Utatane Piko】Creative【Remix】":

A-A-C-B-
A-A-F-E-

All the low notes.


Here is "Auresco, Royal Capital/Night - Xenoblade Chronicles 2: Torna ~ The Golden Country OST":

CBCD--DD
EBDC---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Ayacoin

Thank you!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lynnea

*Moonlight*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN3UOb3iiTE

Could you do around 2:42 - 2:48? ♡


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ariana Grande - Moonlight (Audio Only)":

G--D--B-
-D--F---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Lynnea

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Ariana Grande - Moonlight (Audio Only)":
> 
> G--D--B-
> -D--F---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you, thank you, thank you! ♡


----------



## ManzarekMorrison

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGUzDA6z1gE Good ol blue orpheus by Todd Rundgren. at 1:47, where he sings "Sometimes life is a wonderful thing"


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Blue Orpheus":

AACBAGAA
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## jiny

hi! can you do this song:
https://youtu.be/Zq5UNt9JQMM

from 0:53 to 0:57 ? thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gravity":

G-E-FE-C
ACEFE---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## jiny

omg thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hi again! Could you make a town tune from ths song? https://youtu.be/mXFK5lUC1VQ

Around 1:05 thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan OP 1 Lyrics":

FBC-GAA-
FBC-GAA-

All the high notes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Would you give me your opinion on my town tune? I think it sounds alright, but it sounds a bit off and idk why. If not, then sorry to of bothered you. c:>


----------



## Kurb

Can i get the fourside theme? sorry i can't link anything.


----------



## kiwikenobi

SmoochsPLH, sure, if you tell me your town tune and give me a link so I can hear the song you're using, I can compare them and tell you what I think.

Kurb, sorry, I really need to be able to hear the song to turn it into a town tune. I'll be running this thread for the foreseeable future, so whenever you're able to get on a smartphone or computer to copy/paste a link from Youtube or something like that, I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Kurb

mmm ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvBT1Cspwss
here ya go
no real time period just whatever you think would sound the best


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fourside: Earthbound Music":

D-G-A-BC
D---zzzz

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

kiwikenobi said:


> SmoochsPLH, sure, if you tell me your town tune and give me a link so I can hear the song you're using, I can compare them and tell you what I think.



The song is 0:18-0:21 of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gzepe5PrAE
And my town tune is 
C-CGFE-E
-EGBG-zz
Everything's low except the B and G's. It sounds ok-ish when you play it in town hall, but sounds really off when villagers sing it and idk if it's just me or not. ;w;'


----------



## kiwikenobi

The problem with your town tune is that the original song is in a key that uses sharp and flat notes, and you're trying to recreate the song in the same key, so you're substituting E's for the E-flats and B for the B-flat, which are the notes in the original song, so they all sound a half-step off. If you transpose the song to another key, you can recreate it accurately. 

So, here's "aqua - roses are red lyrics" transposed so that it sounds right:

E-EBAG--
G-GBDB--

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Darkesque_

Hi! Can you make one of these songs please?
Mama - Ellie Goulding, Clean Bandit
365 - Katy Perry, Zedd


----------



## kiwikenobi

animeshadowpanda, please post a link to sound files or videos with the songs in them so that I can hear them, and I'll be happy to make town tunes for you.


----------



## Darkesque_

Mama - Ellie Goulding, Clean Bandit
365 - Katy Perry, Zedd

Thanks!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

That does sound much better, thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Clean Bandit - Mama (feat. Ellie Goulding) [Official Video]"

A-AAA-G-
G-F-F-E-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Zedd, Katy Perry - 365 (Official)":

EEBBAAAC
BBAGE---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Darkesque_

Thank you!  It sounds amazing!


----------



## Kurb

thanks, by the way!


----------



## as9

hi!  can you make a town tune from this song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxLYYf5bz0M
0:02 to ??? or 1:07 to ???
thanks!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

as9, here is your town tune:

BBGGE--E
BBGGC---

High B and G, low C and E.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Giving this a bump in case anyone else has any town tune requests.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello again! Can you make a town tune from this song? The intro part where the piano plays thanks! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-dY9lOlxys


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Edge of Dawn (Fire Emblem Three Houses Credits Ver) | Lyrics in description':

F-GEF---
F-GEC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Maria of Moonlake

https://youtu.be/bm-Jpl4xhNc
Can you make the 0:54 to 0:59?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nichijou - Introducci?n / Opening (1080p) [Japanese]":

GGG-FED-
DCD-GFE-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Maria of Moonlake

Thank you so much!


----------



## DiamondRecords

Hi! I was wondering if you could do this song:
/2MtOpB5LlUA from 3:46 to 3:51
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many town tune requests as they like.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

https://youtu.be/KB9cv0tYyXU

can you do toryanse? any part of it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Toryanse":

E---E-D-
E-EDB---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Toryanse":
> 
> E---E-D-
> E-EDB---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## SherlockLina

Hi can you do secret of mana theme around 7-11 seconds, maybe 12


----------



## kiwikenobi

SherlockLina, please post a link to a sound file or video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## SherlockLina

Oh oof will do!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://youtu.be/226lyvZmNB8 About 7-12 second mark... If you cant uust find whats easiest for you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Re: Secret of Mana - Opening Theme":

E-A-G--C
D-DEA---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## HotNotHut

Is it possible to make a town tune out of the first 7 secs of the video? I know it's pretty fast paced. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGMabBGydC0


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I have come with a request~

This song (Fodlan Winds) from Fire Emblem! You can choose whatever works the best, but I'd really prefer :45 - :51. That's the best part. Gives me the chills because it sounds so awesome :"D​


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rusted Root - Send Me On My Way (Official Video)":

c-gG-G-d
c-gG-G-z

Lowercase notes are low, uppercase letters are high.

Here is "The F?dlan Winds (Thunder & Rain Remix) - Fire Emblem: Three Houses Soundtrack":

DGBA----
DGBA-B--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## HotNotHut

Love it! Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for town tunes.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

https://youtu.be/pnxMcNPE3Z4

Can you do the opening few lines of Teru Teru Bozu?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Teru Teru Bozu [Lyrics]":

E---EDE-
E---EDE-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Teru Teru Bozu [Lyrics]":
> 
> E---EDE-
> E---EDE-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Gah! I meant to ask for the part where he stars singing! I’m sorry.


----------



## kiwikenobi

No worries. Here's that part of "Teru Teru Bozu [Lyrics]":

EEEFE-D-
EEE-B---

All the low notes.


----------



## MystiicAnimates

Could I have part of this song, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBbeuXW8Nko? (Love Cherry Motion by Choerry of LOONA)

Any part would do, but the beginning of the chorus would be great? ("ppajyeosseo love cherry motion" part.)

If you can't do that part, any part will do! Thanks! (If you can't do it at all, I'll come up with a new one. Thanks!!!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[MV] (LOONA/Choerry) "Love Cherry Motion"":

C-DF-FFF
D-E-EFG-

High G, all other notes low. I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus, so I had to guess. If I didn't do the right part, please tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during, and I'll make you another town tune.


----------



## MystiicAnimates

Thank you! It's perfect <3


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Hihi, I'm back! 

I was wondering if you could do either the short version of the victory tune for Kirby ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmeQ3exdL30&list=PLlvbNxiPAuN9SigrXnphMm_xov4fJ5Xya&index=70 ) or this (from beginning to 5 seconds, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXnKqVaWLH0).

It doesn't matter which, whichever one is easier for you. Thanks so much! :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "2-28. Kirby Dance (Short) - KIRBY STAR ALLIES: THE ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK":

AGABABC-
GE---zzz

Low E, all other notes high. 
That was the first half. Since the song is so short, I did the second half, too.

GF-ED-EC
--C---zz

G and the second C are high, first C and all other notes are low.

Here is "Hyness (Hooded) Battle - Kirby Star Allies Music":

DCGFDCGF
DCGFD---

All the high notes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Thank you so much! Definitely gonna use the Hyness one!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hi again! Can you make a town tune from these songs? First one is this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-uhgIzHYYo around 2:23 and this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXP70-yXIlI at 0:36? thank you~


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba EP 19 Ending Full『Kamado Tanjiro no Uta』":

DBB-CB--
DAA-BA--

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba Ending Full『FictionJunction feat. LiSA - from the edge』":

GAB-B-B-
CB-B-B--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Khaelis

Hey! Been a while since I made a request, but since I'm making a new town tomorrow I felt a new town tune is in order. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj9BL8VjrpA

I'd like it to start from 0:10 and end at 0:16-17, however if it can't work out then 0:14-15 works as well.

Give this comment a like when you've come around to finishing it so I can find it a little easier. Thanks a ton!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "MHW: Iceborne OST Seliana Night Theme":

D-FE--D-
FE--DCBG

All the low notes.


----------



## Lavamaize

Okay just out of curiousity, can you make this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL5fbozc3kU
from 0.10 to at least 0.17 (or any farther if you can)?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Flower Garden - Yoshi's Island":

GFG--FEF
ECAG---z

First two G's are high, last G and all other notes are low. It's slightly inaccurate because the first F should really be an F#, but that would cause there to be three half-step notes in a row, and town tunes can't do that with all natural notes. But it should be quite close.


----------



## Lavamaize

Ty so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Here’s one...

https://youtu.be/KWOV4BdroUs Any chance you could make a tune drawing from this, please? ^^ /ideally/ the music box-ish part starting around 6:25, but I’ll take whatever portion, if any, that’s doable ^^ Thanks for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "You are not invited to my funeral":

AGFDA-D-
GFE-A-D-

High A and G, low E and D.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Thanks!  It sounds great!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

So, does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many town tune requests as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Giving this a little nudge for town tunes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Another little bump.


----------



## YaBoiYeet69420

*I don't know if i'm making a post right because i'm new but here's my TT request.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLyRpGKWXRs 0:01 - 0:04

Also i loved your town


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "giorno's theme but only the best part is in":

D--A---B
C-BAG-AB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. It was a bit tricky. I had to adjust the song a little so that it would fit into a town tune while still maintaining the correct tempo, so there's one part that I abbreviated a little bit. I could have it be more accurate to the original, but then only the first half of the musical phrase would fit in a town tune. I can do that if you would prefer.

And thank you! I'm glad people are still visiting my dream town.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Giving this a little bump.


----------



## Ella2002

Hi, could you make a town tune for k.k.'s song 'the k. funk' ? Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You mean this song, right?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v5nJ8LypAc

If so, here's what I got for "The K. Funk":

B---CBCE
D---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Ordinarily, I'd ask you to post a link to the song, but I suppose since it's in the actual New Leaf game, I can safely assume which song you meant this time. ^o^;>


----------



## Tokuto

Thank you for doing this!

If it's possible, i'd like to have some part of this melody:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng90EWNDPg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "nostAlgic OST - loop6":

ADAG-EFA
-G-F-E--

D and the first A are low, the last two A's and all other notes are high.


----------



## Tokuto

It's great, thank you!


----------



## GumdropBee

*Town tune*

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help make a town tune out of one of my favorite songs by my favorite gospel singer? From 00:32 to 00:35 . I know this is a long shot but It would mean the world to me if someone could do it. Thank you here's the link https://youtu.be/6So5O9-jKmU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kierra Sheard | Repin' My God Feat. Canton Jones":

EFF-----
DCD-D---

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## DewDrops

Well hello there! I was wondering if you could do Mr. Sandman for me. I am not musically inclined in any way, lol. 

I searched the thread for Sandman and Mr.Sandman and didn?t find any results, but I?m surprised it?s not been requested. How much is a request? Please let me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://youtu.be/CX45pYvxDiA

Sorry, I saw you request a link as well. It?s a classic but I thought it better to cover my bases.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes":

CEGBAGEC
DFACB---

E and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.

And if by "How much is a request?" you're asking if you need to compensate me for it with bells or anything, the answer is, "nothing." I do this for free because it's fun and I like helping people.


----------



## Elveira

*Harvest Moon TOTT - Konohana Inside House*

Hello, can I please request a town tune for the part starting at 0:08 to about 0:14 please? Thank you very much!  

Here's the link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgoAEDPDXvE&t=0m8s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harvest Moon TOTT - Konohana Inside House":

EDCDECEA
G---E-EF

High A and G, all other notes low. I couldn't fit the whole section that you wanted into a town tune, so it cuts off abruptly. If you'd rather it not sound so cut off, you can turn the last four notes into rests (sleeping frog notes) instead.


----------



## DewDrops

Aw man, thank you so much! I've never fiddled with the town tune before, but I love the heck out of it T^T


----------



## Elveira

It sounds great! Thank you again


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## A_Pug

Hi, could you please do the beginning of Stay Frosty Royal Milk Tea? Thanks so much! 
https://youtu.be/0rNIFQ8xl6o


----------



## poweradeex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qsgBF7ZIsk

pleaseeee


----------



## Maria of Moonlake

https://youtu.be/NfrDxZ7xPPk
1:07 to 1:13
Can you do it?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fall Out Boy - Stay Frosty Royal Milk Tea (Audio)":

GzGzGzG
DzGzGzG

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "The Lonely Shepherd (Kill Bill Soundtrack) Gheorghe Zamfir":

AGA-----
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is your request, Maria of Moonlake:

B--CA---
A--BG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I don't read Chinese, and I don't know enough Japanese to know what the name of the song is, or I would have written it in. ^o^;>


----------



## Maria of Moonlake

I only know the thing between the [ ] 
It's "Yuuki Yuuna wa Yuusha de Aru"
Now the others idk x)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they want.


----------



## AtomicMochis

could you possibly do k k cruisin? https://youtu.be/Z03z-qKQHlo?t=11


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "274 - K.K. Cruisin' (Aircheck)":

EzzzDzzz
zzEzCAzz

Top line is all high notes, bottom line is all low notes.

I wasn't able to do the part at 0:11 because the combination of sharps and flats cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. So I did the very beginning of the song instead. If you'd like me to do the part you originally linked, just let me know, and I can make a slightly inaccurate town tune of it.


----------



## Emolga59

Do you know what's the pocket camp town tune? I'm not sure if you have pocket camp but if you need the link lmk.


----------



## AtomicMochis

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "274 - K.K. Cruisin' (Aircheck)":
> 
> EzzzDzzz
> zzEzCAzz
> 
> Top line is all high notes, bottom line is all low notes.
> 
> I wasn't able to do the part at 0:11 because the combination of sharps and flats cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. So I did the very beginning of the song instead. If you'd like me to do the part you originally linked, just let me know, and I can make a slightly inaccurate town tune of it.



i'm sorry but could you do the part i linked so i can judge them?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Emolga59:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8218114&viewfull=1#post8218114

You can use the "search thread" option to see if I've done a town tune before if you have any more requests. I'm happy to do any request that I haven't already done, or if the one I already did doesn't suit your needs, I can make a new one using a different part of the same song.

Here is that part of "274 - K.K. Cruisin' (Aircheck)":

FAE--CG-
-----DCB

A and G are high, all other notes are low. If you don't like the way the last three notes stop abruptly, you can replace them with z's to be silent. And please keep in mind that it is inaccurate, and I am not able to make it more accurate because of how the notes in town tunes work.


----------



## kyle on saturn

Not fully sure how this may go but I thought it would be cool to have as a town tune.

The part I want as the town tune is the intro with the piano, it doesn?t matter how long it is:

https://youtu.be/eCeBNwBUkcI

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

There are a few different ways I could go with "twenty one pilots: Truce [OFFICIAL VIDEO]":

GdGdgdGd
GdGdgdGd

Or:

gdGdgdGd
gdGdgdGd

Or:

G---zzzz
G---zzzz

For all of those, uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.


----------



## Emolga59

Ty but that's not what I meant. I meant this one. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPdzQXc7j7U at 42:00

I couldn't remember it and I couldn't find anyone that has it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Do you mean the background music that's playing at 42:00 in that video, or the town tune thing that plays when Goldie starts talking at 42:05? Because if it's the town tune thing, I've done that one before as well, since they're actually two parts of the same song:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8122595&viewfull=1#post8122595

If this still isn't right, please let me know, and I'll try my best to make the town tune that you're looking for.


----------



## kyle on saturn

kiwikenobi said:


> There are a few different ways I could go with "twenty one pilots: Truce [OFFICIAL VIDEO]":
> 
> GdGdgdGd
> GdGdgdGd
> 
> Or:
> 
> gdGdgdGd
> gdGdgdGd
> 
> Or:
> 
> G---zzzz
> G---zzzz
> 
> For all of those, uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.



I used the second one, it is nice, thank you!


----------



## Emolga59

It was when Goldie started talking. I don't know what it is.


----------



## kiwikenobi

It's the second one I linked, then. The Pocket Camp main theme. Does it not sound right to you? It's this one:

BDGCEA--
BDGA---z

First B, first D, first C, and first E are low. All other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's a bump for more town tunes for everyone.


----------



## Elveira

*Recollection and Regret*

Hello, can I please request two town tunes for the part starting at 0:04 to 0:10 and 0:32 to 0:37 please? Thank you very much 

Here's the link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9P_pCCTzzo


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Recollection and regret":

E---FED-
--CDE---

All the low notes.

And:

G----FE-
--EFED--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Elveira

Thank you once again!


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! Do you think you could make this? From 0:44 to 0:48? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-PYYaoq0fY Thank you so much, this is fantastic!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ready As I'll Ever Be Music Video �� | Tangled: The Series | Disney Channel":

G-FED-CB
A---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

And that song is amazing, by the way. I'd never heard it before. So thanks for introducing me to that.


----------



## moonlightxo

Hi! Could you make me this from 0:00 to 0:05 if it isn't too hard? Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fly Me To The Moon - Lofi Cover (Prod. YungRhythm)":

CBAGFGAC
BAGFE---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## moonlightxo

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Fly Me To The Moon - Lofi Cover (Prod. YungRhythm)":
> 
> CBAGFGAC
> BAGFE---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



I love it, thank you so much!


----------



## Darkesque_

Hello again!
MELANCHOLIA: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u9WsZoceais
Darklands March: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yT1bU0zSk8w


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is ""MELANCHOLIA" Music Box |Sad, creepy song|":

D---D-E-
F---D---

All the low notes.

Here is "Darklands March - Randall D. Standridge - Grade 2, Grand Mesa Music":

EDEFEE--
FEFGFF--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Darkesque_

Thank you so much! We played Darklands March in band class. I wanted it as my town tune...lolol


----------



## unhacking

hey, could i ask for a town tune of *frank ocean's "in my room"*? 
more specifically, the "my roo~m, my room, my room with me" part?
thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":

E-D-----
E-G-D-DCC

High G, all other notes low. The last line is exactly one note too long. If you want to keep the timing of the song the same, you'll have to leave off the last C. If you're okay with changing the timing a little in order to include the whole musical phrase, you can remove one or more of the sustain lines - and scoot the whole song over. Perhaps something like this:

E-D----E
-G-D-DCC

Or:

E-D---E-
G-D-DCC-


----------



## AC Jayson

Hello! I could a rendition of this song
Specifically 0:49 to 0:54?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Psycho Soldier Theme - Super Smash Bros. Ultimate OST":

E-A---zz
F-D---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## unhacking

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":
> 
> E-D-----
> E-G-D-DCC
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The last line is exactly one note too long. If you want to keep the timing of the song the same, you'll have to leave off the last C. If you're okay with changing the timing a little in order to include the whole musical phrase, you can remove one or more of the sustain lines - and scoot the whole song over. Perhaps something like this:
> 
> E-D----E
> -G-D-DCC
> 
> Or:
> 
> E-D---E-
> G-D-DCC-



thank you so much!! i'm using the third one in my town right now!


----------



## kyle on saturn

Hi! Could I have a town tune of the beginning of the 3 am music in AC:NL, sorry if this was requested before i tried to search it and it’s not working.

Here’s a link for reference:
https://youtu.be/_pCBzrFnTlw


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "3AM (Extended) - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music":

D--D--C-
BA-GABA-

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## TheShortStuff

*Cave Story Title Theme*

https://youtu.be/n-aitfK7jRE
Can you do from 1:02 - 1:05?
Also srry if this has been requested before couldn't find the search thread option.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cave Story OST ~Cave Story Theme~ Extended Version":

D-EEFGFE
D---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## candyshoujo

hello! wld it maybe be possible for you to convert these songs into a town tune? 

1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoRmr0WZies (1:00 - 1:06)
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwmvF5ffmhg (0:46 - 0:50)

maybe check out these music box versions of the songs above too, they make the individual notes clearer(?)

1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1eWPXAslIE
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gm0RZSZVWk

thank you in advance! ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Color Coded Lyrics] NCT DREAM - Dear Dream (Han/Rom/Eng)":

DBCBA-G-
DBCBA-GB

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "NCT DREAM 'Chewing Gum' MV":

AA-FFD--
AAADFFD-

High A, low D.


----------



## candyshoujo

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Color Coded Lyrics] NCT DREAM - Dear Dream (Han/Rom/Eng)":
> 
> DBCBA-G-
> DBCBA-GB
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "NCT DREAM 'Chewing Gum' MV":
> 
> AA-FFD--
> AAADFFD-
> 
> High A, low D.



thank you so much!!


----------



## chembaby

*Town tune request*

Hi

Would you be able to do these please?

https://youtu.be/gZaunJkG3CA
(From 8 seconds in, for as long as you can)

https://youtu.be/I61G6qPM_yQ
(From 2 seconds in, for as long as you can)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nightcore - New World":

C---D---
E---EFG-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "07 "A Dream Worth Keeping" - Sheena Easton":

EFEFG---
--C-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## chembaby

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Nightcore - New World":
> 
> C---D---
> E---EFG-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "07 "A Dream Worth Keeping" - Sheena Easton":
> 
> EFEFG---
> --C-D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.




Thank You


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## joshp5021

Hello, Would you be able to do this one?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J7K3yacig4
(From beginning to as long as you can)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for town tunes.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Hey there! Any chance you’d want to give any of these a whirl? (Any parts of the songs that work is fine!)

Summer Nights
No Lullaby
Mr. Fear

Thanks for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "SIAM?S "Summer Nights" [Official Animated Music Video]":

AAG-A-G-
A-GE---z

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "SIAM?S "No Lullaby" [Audio & Lyrics]":

DCD-DCDE
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Here is "SIAM?S "Mr. FEAR" [Official Animated Music Video]":

DF---zzD
F-D--FEE

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## MayorEiffel

Could I request this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNOlyqLqmdE&list=LLZCwAbKyGpZiOKICVBprefQ&index=111&t=0s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "kanye west - i wonder﹝slowed + reverb﹞":

E-D-C-DB
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## MayorEiffel

THank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## unhacking

hey, could i request the "no sleeper seats, thats a mattress" from 0:18-0:24 or the beats repeating in the background in frank ocean's "in my room"? tysm in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":

EFGA-AGA
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## Snowesque

I love what you do! Thank you so much for helping people like this.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Ready As I'll Ever Be Music Video �� | Tangled: The Series | Disney Channel":
> 
> G-FED-CB
> A---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> And that song is amazing, by the way. I'd never heard it before. So thanks for introducing me to that.



So sorry for the extremely late reply! It is absolutely perfect thank you!! I'm so glad you like it! Tangled: The Series is absolutely fantastic, with a bunch of amazing songs. Highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome, and thank you!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Anyone can make as many as they like, and I'm always taking them.


----------



## Kirbyz

Hey there! I was wondering if you could make a town tune of Fairy Tail Opening 3 anywhere from 0:00-0:19 seconds. The tune from the start of the opening basically


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Think you could do some dynamax battle music from the new Pokemon games?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIAWF3BLw4A

Anything at or after 0:04


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pok?mon Sword and Shield - Dynamax Battle Music (HQ)":

G--DCBC-
BA-BG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Kirbyz, please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Kirbyz

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Pok?mon Sword and Shield - Dynamax Battle Music (HQ)":
> 
> G--DCBC-
> BA-BG---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> Kirbyz, please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.



Oh yes sorry! Here’s the link:

https://youtu.be/T60pzAKu60Q

Also thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fairy Tail OP 3":

CFGA--G-
--F-GFEC

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## iExist

https://bestdori.com/info/songs/180/Returns
The guitar part at the beginning, please.


----------



## Kirbyz

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Fairy Tail OP 3":
> 
> CFGA--G-
> --F-GFEC
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Returns":

A-CE--C-
A-CF---z

High F, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Another little bump for town tunes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm wondering what I'll do with this thread when New Horizons comes out. I may keep it going, but I imagine most people will have moved on to the new game. Assuming town tunes work the same way in New Horizons as in New Leaf, I'll probably just keep doing what I've been doing in a new thread. But this thread will be a useful resource for people making new town tunes if they work the same way. So I may keep it going, or at least link to it from the new thread.

Just getting that out there.

I'm still taking requests here, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for town tunes.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Hello again! Any chance you might be able to do something with this? ^^ thanks for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "One Piece - Ending 15 [english subs]":

EF---G-E
-D---zzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

Do you think you could do from about the 6 to 8 second mark of this song? If not the beginning phrase would work perfectly fine!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Undertale OST: 071 - Undertale":

C-G-F-C-
E--E--F-

C-F-A-G-
-F--G---

High G, all other notes low. The first half is the very beginning of the song, the second half is the part you requested. I figured I'd do both since they were easy.

For convenience of future searchers looking for this tune, it is also the same melody from the songs "Memory" and "His Theme" from Undertale.


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Undertale OST: 071 - Undertale":
> 
> C-G-F-C-
> E--E--F-
> 
> C-F-A-G-
> -F--G---
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The first half is the very beginning of the song, the second half is the part you requested. I figured I'd do both since they were easy.
> 
> For convenience of future searchers looking for this tune, it is also the same melody from the songs "Memory" and "His Theme" from Undertale.



Thank you so much! They both sound amazing, I dont know which one to pick!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m looking for one for my second acnl town - have you made any from kiki’s delivery service? If not can make me one from the film please, I don’t mind what music it is as long it’s from the film.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.



Actually I would like this as a town tune~ https://youtu.be/OygsHbM1UCw

Oh yes such fun! ;D


----------



## kiwikenobi

The video you linked is blocked in my country, so I looked for a video with the same artist and song name. I don't know if this is correct. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEoxGJ79PMs

But here is what I was able to get for "Heather Small - Proud (Video)":

GABCDE-D
--CBA---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. 
Please let me know if this was not the correct song, and I can try again if you can find a link that will work.


----------



## Sophie23

It’s the right song, I’ll check it soon thanks~


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Bump for awesome town tunes :’)


----------



## nazzeroid

*Cute Thing - Car Seat Headrest*

can you do cute thing by car seat headrest? (the chorus preferably but u can do whatever ill love it, there's also the "dododo dododo dodo!" part near the end which could be perfect  ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj8H_ZXLgio


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sorry, nazzeroid, I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Could you please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during so I can try turning it into a town tune for you?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Can you do a Hello Kitty song for mine? Sorry ? it?s a bit childish but my house is Sanrio so yeah.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Peace.from.Glitopia, please post a link to the song (or songs) you want so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you. And please specify which seconds of it you'd like me to turn into a town tune for you if you have a preference.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

Okay!


----------



## nazzeroid

kiwikenobi said:


> Sorry, nazzeroid, I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Could you please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during so I can try turning it into a town tune for you?



sure  it's from 0:16 to 0:33 if it helps (ill have the link timestamped) you can also do whichever parts also sound good it doesnt matter much haha

https://youtu.be/fj8H_ZXLgio?t=16


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Car Seat Headrest - "Cute Thing" (Official Audio)":

C-A---zz
AAAA-G--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Amyyrelli

Hey! Can you do that?

https://youtu.be/riZHROjpfSI

Between 1:25 and 1:30 
Or 1:32 and 1:38
Both would be good


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nights journey of dreams: 37 Merry Memory Go Round":

CDA--GFA
GFGFC---

Low C and D, high G and A.

And:

GAC--D--
GAC--A--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## hoppuffs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSLDC75BEpQ

hi! can you do 1:27 to 1:30 of this song please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "OPENING DIGIMON ALL CAST VERSION「Butterfly」Full":

CF-G--A-
G-AG-FEF

Low E and C, high A and G. The timing was a little tricky to work out, so if it doesn't sound quite right to you, you can try adding or subtracting the sustain lines - to adjust the timing wherever you might feel like it's off.


----------



## hoppuffs

It?s perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Brookie

"Where You Are" (Moana song)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Brookie, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.


----------



## Brookie

kiwikenobi said:


> Brookie, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.



Oops, my bad!

00:50-0:55 (if you can't fit all of it at least include "and there you are")

Link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVzDrqOmYiY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Where You Are":

AAGACAAA
-A-AG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they like.


----------



## kiwikenobi

bump for town tunes.


----------



## Darkesque_

Hi again!

Billie Eilish - My Strange Addiction
Billie Eilish - idontwannabeyouanymore
Billie Eilish - you should see me in a crown
Billie Eilish - bellyache
Billie Eilish - lovely
Billie Eilish - bury a friend
Billie Eilish - Ocean Eyes
Billie Eilish - i love you

If this is too much, I am so sorry! Feel free to cut this in half or thirds or whatever is manageable!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Billie Eilish ~ My Strange Addiction (Lyrics)":

A--EF---
DEDCA---

All the low notes.

Here is "Billie Eilish - idontwannabeyouanymore (Vertical Video)":

FEDE---z
FEDEDC--

All the low notes.

Here is "you should see me in a crown || Billie Eilish Lyrics":

ABCABC--
ABCABC--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "bellyache // Billie Eilish (Lyrics)":

AGFED---
AGFEC---

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Billie Eilish - Lovely ft Khalid (Lyrics)":

ABBAB---
ABBAA-G-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Billie Eilish - bury a friend (Lyrics)":

EFED-CA-
DEDD-CA-

All the low notes.

Here is "Billie Eilish - Ocean Eyes (Lyrics)":

E-DB-AG-
E-D-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Billie Eilish - i love you (Lyrics)":

CB---G--
EDCBB-G-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Darkesque_

kiwikenobi said:


> Beautiful Town Tunes!



OMG!!! Tysm!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many as they want.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello! Can you make a town tune from this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITtiol5YmdE the intro part and the part in 1:09 thank you!


----------



## blossoming

Cherry wine - hozier


----------



## kiwikenobi

blossoming, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 

Here is "Ikemen Vampire: Great Men and Love’s Allure's Theme Song "Rouge" by Yomi(Nightmare) Eng&Rom Sub":

EBC----C
BG---zzz

The first three notes are low, the last three notes are high.

And:

ABCE----
ABCF-ED-

All the low notes.


----------



## blossoming

kiwikenobi said:


> blossoming, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> 
> Here is "Ikemen Vampire: Great Men and Love?s Allure's Theme Song "Rouge" by Yomi(Nightmare) Eng&Rom Sub":
> 
> EBC----C
> BG---zzz
> 
> The first three notes are low, the last three notes are high.
> 
> And:
> 
> ABCE----
> ABCF-ED-
> 
> All the low notes.



https://youtu.be/5I4iwiDK_lQ

Preferably 0.04 - 0.22 (the intro )


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hozier - Cherry Wine (Lyrics)":

E--DE-G-
A--AB---

G and the first A are high, all other notes and the second A are low.


----------



## Limon

If you could do "Border Village Dali" from Final Fantasy 9 I'd really appreciate it!





Starts at 0:13


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Final Fantasy IX - Border Village Dali (Dali Theme)":

EFG--EA-
GD-DED-

High A and G, low E and D.


----------



## Limon

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Final Fantasy IX - Border Village Dali (Dali Theme)":
> 
> EFG--EA-
> GD-DED-
> 
> High A and G, low E and D.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MightyNeinFan

Could you please do the Main Theme from Critical Role (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMO38WpTDRQ)
The part starts at 0:14, thanks in advance!


----------



## Deli

Hiya!
Could you please make a town tune from the Butlin's advert?
Just the very beginning part: "Butlin's, Butlin's, Butlin's by the sea" would be great.





Thank you!


----------



## Darkesque_

Hi! Could you make this a town tune?

https://youtu.be/ad7E-dgeYIA


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Critical Role Theme Song":

ABC----
BCBA---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Butlin's by the Sea 50s TV advert":

G-E-G-C-
DDCBC---

Low E, all other notes high.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Fruits Basket – Opening Theme – Again":

BAG-BAG-
-GAGG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## vinardea

Hello! Is it possible to do at least one of these songs? I would really appreciate that.

also I'm not sure about the timings, but the first 6-10 seconds of each song would be great, I think.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wut994fxYA8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUKzxqDbNjQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik2YF05iX2w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIrm0dHbCDU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Hello, vinardea! Looks like this is your very first post here on TBT. Welcome to the forum! 

Here is "a-ha - You Are the One (Official Video)":

FECD----
CBGA----

All the low notes.

Here is "Visage - "Mind Of A Toy"":

A--F--D-
F--D--A-

First A is high, second A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Pet Shop Boys - Domino Dancing":

AEDEAEAE
AEDEACBC

Third A is high, all other A's and other notes are low.

Here is "Depeche Mode - Strangelove (Official Video)":

EGEA-GE-
EGEAAGE-

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## vinardea

Huh... "Mind of a Toy" is not what I actually expected, but other ones are just fine. Thank you so much!


----------



## moonbyu

hiii~ could you do this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzPKNX9L4ZM
the part I want is on 2:59. thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hiii~ could you do this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzPKNX9L4ZM
the part I want is on 2:59. thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "After The Storm":

G--F--E-
-C---zzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they want.


----------



## yeetman

Hi can you make a town tune of the first 5 seconds of this? https://youtu.be/jXYN_M2RDLQ


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "JoJo Part 1: Phantom Blood - Opening Full『Sono Chi no Sadame』by Hiroaki TOMMY Tominaga":

EE-EE-E-
G---F---

Low E, high G.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like.


----------



## meggiewes

I have a challenge for you! Can you do Kiss of Death from Darling and the Franxx? It's the opening theme and one of my favorite songs recently.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Certainly, meggiewes! Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.


----------



## Boodle

*Song requests!*

Hi!

I was wondering if you could make town tunes from the following songs? (time stamps included)

Maplestory Lith harbor: "above the treetops" (0:00-0:15)
https://youtu.be/F6LIFBVhObQ

Maplestory "Aquarium (0:00-0:07)
https://youtu.be/qtw0sIBLjrw

Maplestory "Florina Beach":Beachway (0:00-0:20)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VqPnUL9Qvs

Hope thats not too many! I really appreciate what you do!


----------



## giraffealamode

Hi! Thank you for this thread!

Could you please make these for me?

? Poshley Heights - Paper Mario
https://youtu.be/4iR-9P03uWk
? GracieGrace - New Leaf (optional, no need to if it's too difficult!)
https://youtu.be/QvkUqgEfYCM

Thank you, I hope you have a nice day!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Lith Harbor: Above the Treetops":

bdBA-BG-
bdBA-BG-

Lowercase notes are low, uppercase notes are high.

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Aquarium":

CEGEBDGD
ADGG---z

First three G's are high. Last G and all other notes are low.

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Florina Beach: Beachway":

CEG-FACB
-ABA-GA-

E and first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Poshley Heights - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":

A-CFAFE-
C---zzzz

A and the second C are high. First C and E are low.

Here is "Animal Crossing New Leaf OST 'GracieGrace'":

DF-E-C-D
-A-G---z

All the low notes.


----------



## giraffealamode

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Poshley Heights - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":
> 
> A-CFAFE-
> C---zzzz
> 
> A and the second C are high. First C and E are low.
> 
> Here is "Animal Crossing New Leaf OST 'GracieGrace'":
> 
> DF-E-C-D
> -A-G---z
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much!!! You're amazing!


----------



## meggiewes

kiwikenobi said:


> Certainly, meggiewes! Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.



No problem! It took me a bit to decide on the part that would most likely sound the best.
Here is the link
And the part that I think would sound best is at 59-60ish.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Darling in the FranXX OP/Opening Full「KISS OF DEATH - Mika Nakashima x Hyde」":

D-CB-C-D
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Katfaise

Hi! 

Is it at all possible to make my favourite all time song.. (Devo - Whip it) as a town tune?  
Preferably 0:10-0:16 but I?m happy with whatever 

https://youtu.be/j_QLzthSkfM?t=10 


I also have another song request but I?m not sure it can be done. If it can.. anything from the 0:08-onwards mark would be such a pleasure. 

https://youtu.be/AOShbNkxkX8?t=8



Thank you!
<3


----------



## cubey

Would you be able to make Still Alive from portal? I think the first few notes ("this was a triumph - im making a note here, huge success" would probably sound best/fit but you're the expert^^ Thank You !!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI


----------



## vinardea

Hello! It's me again. Can you recreate those two songs as town tunes?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425Mr7ECtP8, the very beginning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPs4Kn_ri9w, 0:49 - 0:55

Much thanks in advance! <3


----------



## fink

You are a saint for doing this  would you mind trying to do an old favorite of mine. 

Fukai Mori from 1:00-1:07 I?m not sure it will fit

https://youtu.be/qIoDWTF0qSo   Thank you so much!


----------



## meggiewes

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Darling in the FranXX OP/Opening Full「KISS OF DEATH - Mika Nakashima x Hyde」":
> 
> D-CB-C-D
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Awesome! Thank you! I have to go test it out with New Leaf now!


----------



## Anfoxxy

Hi, could you make this one:
https://youtu.be/GZjt_sA2eso
0:08 - 0:14

I'd really appreciate that! Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

Wow, so many requests at once! 

Here is "Devo - Whip It (Video)":

EEABD---
E---B---

First two E's are low, third E and all other notes are high.

Here is "Yoko Kanno- Sora":

G-D----G
FEC---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Portal - 'Still Alive'":

FEDD-E-G
FEDD-E--

All the low notes.

Here is "Comateens ‎– Don't Come Back - 1984":

D-----E-
F---E-D-

All the low notes.

Here is "Devo - Time Out For Fun.wmv":

CFCCGFC-
zzzzzzzz

G and the third C are high, all other notes are low. I wasn't able to do the part immediately after the part I did because of the combination of sharp and flat notes, so I did just the one line. If you'd like me to do an inaccurate version of that part, I can, or I can do another part of the song if you'd like, just let me know.

Here is "Do As Infinity (Fukai Mori)":

D-EF-G-A
---zzzzz

Low D and E, high G and A.

Here is "BTS 'Save ME' Official MV":

A-A-AGE-
--zzzzzz

Low E, all other notes high. I couldn't fit the rest of the musical phrase into the town tune without messing up the timing. I can make an inaccurate version that fits the whole phrase in if you'd like, just let me know.

That was a lot of songs! So if I missed anyone, please post again letting me know, and I'll make your town tunes for you.


----------



## cubey

That's awesome, thank you!!! <3


----------



## fink

Thank you!! I have a terrible ear for this so its greatly appreciated


----------



## MissShema

Awesome you're doing this!  I always wanted this song as my town tune but I never get it right, I'd really appreciate it if you could do this one. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viDKam_hmGM

1:04 - 1:08

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "NIER OST - Kaine ~ Salvation":

FFGAGFEF
-AGFED--

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Katfaise

You?re absolutely AMAZING! Thank you for doing my requests 
<3


----------



## vinardea

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Devo - Time Out For Fun.wmv":
> 
> CFCCGFC-
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> G and the third C are high, all other notes are low. I wasn't able to do the part immediately after the part I did because of the combination of sharp and flat notes, so I did just the one line. If you'd like me to do an inaccurate version of that part, I can



Okay! If it's not too much trouble for you, do an inaccurate version, please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Good thing you asked me to try again, because I think I found a way to make an accurate version of it after all! Had to try it in a different key, but I think it sounds right. So here is "Devo - Time Out For Fun.wmv":

DGDDAGD-
DFDC---z


All D's are low except for the third one, and all other notes are high.


----------



## vinardea

It's perfect now! Thanks again


----------



## MissShema

Thank you so much! It's perfect!


----------



## Anfoxxy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BTS 'Save ME' Official MV":
> 
> A-A-AGE-
> --zzzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I couldn't fit the rest of the musical phrase into the town tune without messing up the timing. I can make an inaccurate version that fits the whole phrase in if you'd like, just let me know.


Hi, thank you for that tune but i'd like to see an inaccurate version too if it's ok. I think it might sound good even with different timing. Thank you for spending your time on that.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here is a longer but less accurate town tune of "BTS 'Save ME' Official MV":

AAAGE-EF
GEDEDCA-

G and the last A are high, first three A's an all other notes are low.


----------



## ochakotaco

can you do Watermelon Sugar by Harry Styles? Just the ?watermelon sugar high? part  thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.


----------



## Fallendaffodil

*A bit unusual but*

I would love it if you were able to turn this : https://youtu.be/gUdVpBInYjw
Into a Town Tune ! I'd like to see the part from around 1:10- 1:15 be turned into a tune . I know it's not the perfect candidate for that , but it's near and dear to my heart. Thank you in advance !


----------



## Jhine7

This might be tough but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCqUESCoB1w would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Taisuru

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbRlIHfZ7Xs

Would love to get the flute bit from the beginning of this for my town tune, one of my favorite games.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Rika's Theme Song ver 1 [Mystic Messenger OST]":

CDEDEAG-
CDEDECB-

D, E, and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high. And it was quite easy to do, so no need to worry about it being difficult or unsuited or anything. 

Here is "John Williams: "Olympic Fanfare and Theme":

E---G--G
C-D-E-C-

High G, all other notes low. This one was also easy. 

Here is "Majesty the Fantasy Kingdom Sim: Soundtrack 01":

FGADADAD
A-EGFEC-

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## Taisuru

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Majesty the Fantasy Kingdom Sim: Soundtrack 01":
> 
> FGADADAD
> A-EGFEC-
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.



Thanks so much!


----------



## RainbowGrace

This is the song Rondo ~Revolution~ from Revolutionary Girl Utena. I was wondering if you could do the first section of the vocal track that plays around 0:8 to 0:12? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL25C0H9vVw


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Hello! Would you mind me asking if you could do Self Care by Mac Miller? The time stamp I’d like is 0:27 to around 0:32, but you can always extend it if needed. Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "utena opening":

FA-AFA-A
AG-FGA--

All the high notes.

Here is "Mac Miller - Self Care":

CGDF-C--
CDCD-A--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## RainbowGrace

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "utena opening":
> 
> FA-AFA-A
> AG-FGA--
> 
> All the high notes.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sophie23

Hi can you make this into a town tune please? 







I like this for a town tune- the hills are alive with the sound of music


----------



## Jeongguk

hi!! I was just wondering if you could make a tune out of this song!!! especially the part at about 1:22 into it 

thank you soo much!! you really work so hard on this thread ;-; <3

http://https://youtu.be/4qBOgXPLwBY


----------



## Jhine7

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "John Williams: "Olympic Fanfare and Theme":
> 
> E---G--G
> C-D-E-C-
> 
> High G, all other notes low. This one was also easy.



Thank you so much this is perfect! Now if only New Horizons allows for even longer town tunes


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Sound of Music Opening Scene from The Sound of Music":

GAGFE---
DCB-AB--
B

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. There's an extra B on a third line there, because it would complete the musical phrase, but it doesn't fit into the space of one town tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. If you don't mind changing the timing of it, you can remove one of the sustain lines - from any part you want and add the B to the end.

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 38. Indomitable Will (Rain)":

BDGB--CA
---zzzzz

D and the first B are low. Second B and all other notes are high.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Sound of Music Opening Scene from The Sound of Music":
> 
> GAGFE---
> DCB-AB--
> B
> 
> G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. There's an extra B on a third line there, because it would complete the musical phrase, but it doesn't fit into the space of one town tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. If you don't mind changing the timing of it, you can remove one of the sustain lines - from any part you want and add the B to the end.
> 
> Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 38. Indomitable Will (Rain)":
> 
> BDGB--CA
> ---zzzzz
> 
> D and the first B are low. Second B and all other notes are high.



Thank you so much


----------



## toadsworthy

Could you do Fallingwater by maggie rogers

Either the first part of the song "Hold on, I thought that I could take it from here"

or the end of the first chorus timestamp 1:11 "And its getting harder, I'm like falling water" the length of holding out the note can be shortened if you can get both lines in

if neither part work, kinda whatever works for you since I know this can be tricky to do. Thank you so much, this is cool

here is the song for reference https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR1d8l92Q8Q


----------



## Triatan

can you make no idea by don oliver?


----------



## Sophie23

Hi, can you just check if I got it right please? - the sound of music town tune

Yellow G, orange A , yellow G , yellow f , green e, - - - green D , blue c, blue b - blue a, blue b - blue b


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Maggie Rogers - Fallingwater":

CG--GAGA
GAGAE---

Low E, all other notes high.

Triatan, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 

MayorSophie23, I'm not sure about the colors, but as long as you have the ones I said were high above the F, and the ones I said were low below the F, it should be the notes that I meant. The F is in the middle, and each of the other notes has one that is above the F and one that is below the F, creating high and low versions of those notes.


----------



## toadsworthy

omg thank you so much! I will definitely be using this for my town in NH


----------



## zeroFLUX

Could you try this part of the FFTactics soundtrack, starting at 21:51 in this link https://youtu.be/Bs7jIyQR-Gk?t=1311


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Full Final Fantasy Tactics OST":

E-DCC-BA
--B-EBA-

Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## Jeongguk

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Sound of Music Opening Scene from The Sound of Music":
> 
> GAGFE---
> DCB-AB--
> B
> 
> G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. There's an extra B on a third line there, because it would complete the musical phrase, but it doesn't fit into the space of one town tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. If you don't mind changing the timing of it, you can remove one of the sustain lines - from any part you want and add the B to the end.
> 
> Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 38. Indomitable Will (Rain)":
> 
> BDGB--CA
> ---zzzzz
> 
> D and the first B are low. Second B and all other notes are high.



thank you so much ;-; my heart is so happy I love it ;-; you?re the best!!!


----------



## aquaricality

could i get the guitar riff/verses from rhiannon by fleetwood mac?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_aYibUx1B8


----------



## allainah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pins1y0XAa0
would you be able to do this? ^~^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon [with lyrics]":

CD-E--D-
CB-A---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Goblin - Suspiria Theme - 1977":

D-E-F-A-
G-F-G---

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## rayj911

*Request*

I was wondering if you could make a town tune out of the Easton kingdom from super Mario land 
https://youtu.be/73MG6tyLb50 (heres the og )
https://youtu.be/vDWLIiHdbBY (here's the ssbb ver) 
I'd just like the first 5 seconds please


----------



## fink

Hello again! 
I was hoping you could give this song a try. 5SOS-Youngblood 
https://youtu.be/CXNv4_wQjKQ  The part at :50-:54 or :51-:54 if it doesn’t fit. 

Thank you for your amazing efforts <3<3


----------



## Jhine7

Hi! Thank you for all your hard work in this thread! I have another request:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdQ3JDLlmPI

Thank you!


----------



## ccee633

May I get 22 by Taylor Swift?
https://youtu.be/QQXZyf0OJpI
Sorry I didn't specify seconds, I really don't have a preference! Any area is fine! Maybe chorus?


----------



## kiwikenobi

ccee633, Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 

Unfortunately, "Underground Theme [Super Mario Land]" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, or I can do a different song, just let me know what you'd like me to do.

Here is "Youngblood":

CDC-CDCF
ECC-GAG-

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "Game of Thrones - Main Theme (Extended) HD":

E-A-CDE-
A-CDE-A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

ccee633, I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus. Here is what I got for "22":

B---B-BA
B-D-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you would prefer a different part, please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during, and I can make you another town tune of that.


----------



## rayj911

I guess it wouldn't hurt to try the inaccurate version.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here's what I was able to do with "Underground Theme [Super Mario Land]":

A-GFE--B
CDCDB---

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## ccee633

Thank you so much!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Hi, would any of these be possible? c:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oZndhf115L4 (not sure for this one, whatever you think works?)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=saYCZ9jzLEA (from 1:28)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa0ZbJC2HHo (beginning)


----------



## rayj911

Omg thank you so much it's perfect.if you don't mind I'd also like to request these songs
https://youtu.be/dlY1kw8u22w king bowser from mb3
I'd like the part from 0:50-0:57 
https://youtu.be/SGs8mcr1tFQ enter bowser jr from Mario galaxy
I'd like the part from 0:55-0:58
I don't mind if they are inaccurate
Again thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 14. Chasing Daybreak (Rain)":

EDCB-CA-
BE---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "FFXIV OST Titania Theme ( What Angel Wakes Me )":

GEGAG-GE
GAG-GEGA

Low E, all other notes high. If you don't like the way it cuts off abruptly, you can leave off the last four notes and have them just be z rests (sleeping frog notes).

Here is "[FFXIV OST] Maker's Ruin (Shadowbringers version)":

A---DEFC
--DA-F--

E and the first D are low, second D and all other notes are high.

Here is "King Bowser - Super Mario Bros. 3 | Super Smash Bros. Ultimate":

EzzEFzzF
EzzEDzDE

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. It's not quite accurate, the second-to-last D really ought to be a D#, but since there are no sharps and flats in town tunes, this was as close as I could get.

Here is "Enter Bowser Jr! - Super Mario Galaxy Music Extended [Music OST][Original Soundtrack]":

D-EF-DEF
C--B---z

High C and B, all other notes low. I had to do the very next part after you asked for because of the sharps/flats. Hopefully this part will be okay instead.


----------



## AngelDraws28

*Tem Shop/Tem Village*

I was wondering if anyone could help me make a town tune using either the Temmie Village song from Undertale or the Tem Shop.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGg7S_guOg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGYSMOshYRo
5-25 seconds in. Please thank you.
I just love Undertale and Animal Crossing.
Heres to New Horizons !!


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

They all sound great, thank you so much! If you don?t mind could you do this one too? ^^;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2P8o07SKQ&list=PLm7EAh2SbstbRMhnGGkBCK_HlyryLq-AG&index=6 (from 0:47)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "UnderTale OST - Temmie Village ":

G-E---C-
DC-CDE--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Undertale OST - Tem Shop ":

C---A-F-
GF-CDF--

Low C and D, all other notes high.

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 6. Fodlan Winds (Rain)":

DGBA----
DGBA-B--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Jhine7

Hello, can you please make this into a town tune?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Q...K2A1aRDoDgwdZDxAy_Kxnqvnho3ZvVbiKHNuZns4NTS1k

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Spongebob "Krusty Krab Theme" [10 Hours]":

D-CB-GD-
GB-GD---

Second D is low, first and third D and all other notes are high.


----------



## atalkingfish

kiwikenobi said:


> Second D is low, first and third D and all other notes are high.



Not to butt in, but why not use capital notation for low notes and lowercase notation for high notes? That's a somewhat common tactic when dealing with anything less or equal to two octaves. So the range of notes would be:
_ - G A B C D E F g a b c d e ?

That way you don't need to list out the low notes every post.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I just don't like how it looks with the mix of lowercase and capital letters. I think it's harder to read.


----------



## sleepydreepy

can you do into the unknown for me from frozen 2 (link)
and can you clip the part around 1:30-1:39 (where she sings into the unknown for the second and third time in the refrain)
if this is confusing I can clarify. if there are too few notes within that clip I can tell you how I want to extend it (would be to also include 1:40-1:43)
thanks!!! :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here are two town tunes for that part of "Idina Menzel, AURORA - Into the Unknown (From "Frozen 2")":

D-DDA-B-
A---zzzz

B and the second A are high, D and the first A are low.

D-DDA-C-
-B--CA--

B, C, and the second A are high, D and the first A are low.


----------



## AngelDraws28

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "UnderTale OST - Temmie Village ":
> 
> G-E---C-
> DC-CDE--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Undertale OST - Tem Shop ":
> 
> C---A-F-
> GF-CDF--
> 
> Low C and D, all other notes high.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## s.delia

Hi, could you look at this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ9IX4zgyLs
Hozier - Almost (Sweet Music) 00:15-00:20~

just the beginning bits please thx


----------



## sleepydreepy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here are two town tunes for that part of "Idina Menzel, AURORA - Into the Unknown (From "Frozen 2")":
> 
> D-DDA-B-
> A---zzzz
> 
> B and the second A are high, D and the first A are low.
> 
> D-DDA-C-
> -B--CA--
> 
> B, C, and the second A are high, D and the first A are low.


thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hozier - Almost (Sweet Music) (Official Video)":

FECD-A--
FECDA-A-

All the low notes.


----------



## amazonevan19

Hello, I'd appreciate 0:00-0:07 of this being made into a town tune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STahp4WPCKE

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dragon Quest I Symphonic Suite - Unknown World":

A-E-D---
--CBA-GF
GEB-A---

Last E is low, all other notes are high. It's three lines long when a normal town tune is only two, this is to preserve the correct timing of the song. You can try removing/changing around the sustains - to try to make all of the notes fit into one town tune, or you can just use the first two lines. You can remove the GF at the end of the second line to make it end less abruptly if you're okay with just the first six notes, like this:

A-E-D---
--CBA---

If none of these work for you, I can try a different part of the same song, or a different song, just let me know.


----------



## acgracep

*Town tune help request*

Hello, unsure if I?m replying right as I?ve just found and joined this forum so sorry if I?ve made a mistake replying! I?ve been looking all over for a song in town tune format but I can?t find it. It?s this melody from Avatar the last air bender:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SperfOBD48U

I?d love the bit from about 0:09 to 0:14 as a town tune if you could help please  

Can also be heard more clearly in this cover: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lXV9Dha726s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Welcome to the Bell Tree Forums, acgracep! I'm honored you chose to make your first post here in my thread. 

Here is "Jeremy Zuckerman/Benjamin Wynn: The Two Lovers [Avatar: The Last Airbender Unreleased Music]":

A-C--C-G
A-C---zz

Last C is low, all other notes are high.


----------



## Hanaye

Hey, possible the first tune from yakuza 0 24 hour cinderella?? here is the video link 

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - 24-Hour Cinderella [Cinematic]":

C-DEFG-G
-G---zzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## reialqu

*help me please*

May I have 0:00 - 0:07 from David Bowie?s ?life on Mars?? 

here?s the video link:
https://youtu.be/L0JmvGKP4H4

Thank you so much !


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Hi! I was wondering if you could make the bit that plays from 5:19:45 to 5:19:49 from this video please? The little tune that plays when the rocket gets built if that helps. Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OCeJUHYgrY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is that jingle from "Kirby Mass Attack":

G-C-GGC-
GCEGC---

Last G and last C are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## GnomeSlice

I made a song of storms town tune from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. 
Top Row: Low A, Low C, High A, the Purple -, Low A, Low C, High A, and Purple -.
Bottom Row: High B, Purple -, High C, High B, High C, High B, Low G, Low E,.
 It's amazing and I love it.


----------



## Darksora128

Hello! It seems like you are doing a fantastic job making these town tunes for everyone. I have a couple requests for my upcoming town in New Horizons.

Weight of the world
https://youtu.be/2aTQ5FpDf2M
(0:13 - 0:16)

Mipha's Theme
https://youtu.be/oC84xDccaos
(0:14 - 0:19)
I thought this may need to be sped up to fit.

Kiki's delivery service - a town with an ocean view
https://youtu.be/RhgOL5ttcIA
(0:12 - 0:20)
I know it's a bit long but perhaps you could do 32 notes instead of 16?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "NieR: Automata OST - Weight of the World":

ED-G---E
DG---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Mipha's theme - The Legend Of Zelda Breath Of The Wild":

EDCD-G-E
-F-E---z

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "A Town With An Ocean View - Kiki's Delivery Service OST |":

EC--EB--
EA-GFG--

Low E, all other notes high.

And:

CDFACBGE
DE---zzz

D, E, and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## Darksora128

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "NieR: Automata OST - Weight of the World":
> 
> ED-G---E
> DG---zzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Mipha's theme - The Legend Of Zelda Breath Of The Wild":
> 
> EDCD-G-E
> -F-E---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "A Town With An Ocean View - Kiki's Delivery Service OST |":
> 
> EC--EB--
> EA-GFG--
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> CDFACBGE
> DE---zzz
> 
> D, E, and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.



Thank you! I'm looking forward to trying them out next week!


----------



## reialqu

*sorry!*

I?m not sure if I did this right, so if you get two messages, I?m really sorry. 
May I ask for David Bowie?s life on Mars? 
0:00 - 0:07 please 
Here?s the video link: 
https://youtu.be/L0JmvGKP4H4

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Life on Mars? (1999 Remaster)":

GABCBA-G
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Feraligator

Hi! Would you be able to do the first 5 seconds of this song please?






The notes on the harpsichord (like translating the trills into the single notes?).
Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "File Select - Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team DX Music Extended [OST]":

DBCBCBAB
-GAGAGFG

All the high notes. I did it this way because you wanted the fast parts to be included as individual notes. If I were going to try to make the tone tune the way I normally would hearing it, it would be like this:

D--BCBA-
B--GAGF-

All the high notes.


----------



## amazonevan19

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Dragon Quest I Symphonic Suite - Unknown World":
> 
> A-E-D---
> --CBA-GF
> GEB-A---
> 
> Last E is low, all other notes are high. It's three lines long when a normal town tune is only two, this is to preserve the correct timing of the song. You can try removing/changing around the sustains - to try to make all of the notes fit into one town tune, or you can just use the first two lines. You can remove the GF at the end of the second line to make it end less abruptly if you're okay with just the first six notes, like this:
> 
> A-E-D---
> --CBA---
> 
> If none of these work for you, I can try a different part of the same song, or a different song, just let me know.



Thank you! I used yours to help me make a tune that tried to capture the melody I wanted from the whole clip I gave you. It's obviously faster than the original and cuts out part of the tune but I think I got it down to what I want: 

A-E-D---
CBGAGB-A


----------



## Foxveil88

I was wondering if you could make a town tune from this song

https://youtu.be/hQeeQjdU2Bk

The chorus starts at 2:17 if you can make one from that, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Steam Powered Giraffe - Captain Albert Alexander":

C-F-FFF-
C--A---z

First C is low, second C and A are high.


----------



## senzubean

*Vegan Booty*

Sorry it's not a youtube link but this is my song!!

https://soundcloud.com/daddylimabean/vegan-booty-prod-khan-kago

I would love seconds 15-20 if possible!!!! if that's too long, the 18-20 is fine <3 

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

senzubean, unfortunately, that song is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I could make a town tune, but it would just be one note over and over. Like this:

AAAAAAA-
AAAAAAA-

If you'd like me to make you a different, more melodic song, please do not hesitate to let me know.


----------



## senzubean

kiwikenobi said:


> senzubean, unfortunately, that song is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I could make a town tune, but it would just be one note over and over. Like this:
> 
> AAAAAAA-
> AAAAAAA-
> 
> If you'd like me to make you a different, more melodic song, please do not hesitate to let me know.




is it possible for you to just to the instrumental? i have that but i dont have a link online, just the file :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



senzubean said:


> is it possible for you to just to the instrumental? i have that but i dont have a link online, just the file :/



if not, this would be great!!!

https://youtu.be/ebjXsc0UjdQ?t=86

it starts at :26 right where I want it to start!!!

thank you!!! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

I can't really hear the instruments very clearly under the rapping, but it also sounds like one note repeated over and over, so I'll make a town tune of "Todd Terje - Inspector Norse" for you instead:

F-D-CD-G
--D-CD--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Foxveil88

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Steam Powered Giraffe - Captain Albert Alexander":
> 
> C-F-FFF-
> C--A---z
> 
> First C is low, second C and A are high.



AMAZING THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## larrrran

*Jay-Z Lucifer*

Oh pleaaaase I've been trying to figure out Jay-z's Lucifer (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X9_jXxGf5k) forever but am trash at this so I would greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, the reason you haven't been able to figure out that song is because it has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. At least the beginning part that I listened to does, it's possible that a later part of the song is different. But here is an inaccurate version of the beginning of "Lucifer Jay Z Instrumental":

A-EEE-EE
F-E---zz

Low E, high A. To be accurate, the A would really need to be an A flat, but there are no sharps and flats in town tunes.

If you'd like me to try a different part of that song, just let me know which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to do that for you. Or I can do an entirely different song if you'd like.


----------



## senzubean

kiwikenobi said:


> I can't really hear the instruments very clearly under the rapping, but it also sounds like one note repeated over and over, so I'll make a town tune of "Todd Terje - Inspector Norse" for you instead:
> 
> F-D-CD-G
> --D-CD--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



thank you!!!!!


----------



## tywashere

Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:13 into a island tune? Thanks. 






- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry. I posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Crossing-Mama

You provide a much needed service to the less musically inclined AC players! Thank you!


----------



## senzubean

*actually...*



senzubean said:


> thank you!!!!!



so i was listening to that tune again and i loved what you gave me! BUT i think this part would be better [3:44-3:48] that part loops over and over again for a bit as well starting at 3:36.

here's the link again, set to start at the point i want


https://youtu.be/ebjXsc0UjdQ?t=224


YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## TheCrystalClods

If you can make it fit, can you please make 0:26 to 0:32 iof this cover of Prom Queen? I would really appreciate it x

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8RbB9JmCvfU


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Todd Terje - Inspector Norse":

G-D-CD-F
--D-CD--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "putting a spin on prom queen - egg":

C-E-DCBC
-C---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## twcetgrm

*2:17 Power Up*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QanGRBs28xc


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Red Velvet - "Power Up" (Color Coded Lyrics HAN/ROM/ENG)":

DDFFFFF-
DCB---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## Amyyrelli

https://youtu.be/f967OXgI1GU

Between 0:30 and 0:40
And 
Between 1:39 and 1:45


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "NiGHTS Journey of Dreams Music: Delight City (Chase Mission)":

GFEFECD-
EFE---zz

High G, all other notes low.

And:

E-E-A-A-
D-D-E-E-

First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high.


----------



## icedfrapp

could you do this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NgqMMahzBY&list=PLCdUK8DMdMKEGx3C-EYKc8GPUN_4UANqH&index=3

or this one, starting at 0:20? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1BQxdCjeT4&list=PLCdUK8DMdMKEGx3C-EYKc8GPUN_4UANqH&index=1

thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Adventure Zone: The Beast & The Water OST - Amnesty Lodge (Sunrise)":

F-CF-C-A
-E---zzz

E and first C are low, second C and A are high.

Here is "The Adventure Zone: The Beast & The Water OST - Amnesty Theme":

D--A---E
D--C-B--

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## CowKing

I have a few requests!!

ALi - Wild Side (Beastars OP)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgo9dJB_icw
1:03 - 1:07 if it's possible to fit all that in ;w;

Ansel Elgort - Supernova
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrfMaOHGa08
1:01 - 1:05

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorer of Sky's Main Menu Theme
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx1OWa8NM30
0:00 - 0:03

You're probably really busy now that NH is officially out so take your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately "TV「BEASTARS」 OP" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, but it won't sound much like the original song.

Here is "( slowed down/pitched ) Supernova":

B-CBB-CB
A-B---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "002 - Top Menu Theme - (Pokémon Mystery Dungeon - Explorers of Sky)":

G-C-D-F-
E-DCG---

Last G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## CowKing

Only if you think it'll sound good, but it's completely up to you! Thank you, btw!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I think it will sound off, so I'd rather not make an inaccurate town tune. But if your heart is really set on that one, I can make the inaccurate version for you, and you can see if it bothers you for it to sound off.


----------



## CowKing

Sure! Be my guest! Btw, just tried out the two you made for me and they sound great! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here is an inaccurate version of "TVア「BEASTARS」 OP":

ABC-F-E-
GABEEDE-

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Lotuss

Kiseki
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBhNSdxjjms
1:52 to 1:56 if possible, thanks!


----------



## dilf_energy_1984

[redacted]


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Karakai Jouzu no Takagi-san 2 ED3 - 「 キセキ Kiseki 」by Takahashi Rie (FULL VER.)":

CFGAG-GE
CDCDED--

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "Brazil":

D-D-D--D
-D-D-DD-

All high or low D will work. There were other notes playing at the same time, but they were three half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do is one, so it would never sound right.


----------



## Peridot666

could you do Woodman's theme from Megaman? roughly around 0:07 where the main melody of the music starts:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD_w1pPSVvE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Woodman Stage Megaman 2 Music Extended HD":

F---FE-F
-D-DF-A-

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## GoofyfanG56

Not sure if it will work but could you do the first 3-4 seconds of A Dark Fall from FE Conquest?

https://youtu.be/XF9_4V7eCSg


----------



## Gumbo2002

Hi, unbeknownst to me I've been using your tunes in AC over the last 5 years or so after seeing your old threads on gamefaqs. Always really phenomenal work! Any chance you could try these 3 songs if you aren't too overwhelmed with requests currently...

The chorus of this song. From the 0:50 to 0:55 mark
watch?v=ZXCsR6tBE-Q
If it helps here is an 8 bit midi version. Starts at 0:48
watch?v=hz2ew4ypwdk

First few seconds of this... Not sure it can be done in AC though
watch?v=vA6YzlhIL_g

And finally the first 5 second of this song
watch?v=mgluAe0d5VY

Thanks in advance if you even take the time to attempt them. Very much appreciated and thanks for the years I used your tunes in past.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "A Dark Fall - Fire Emblem Fates Music Extended":

EEED--FF
FE--GGGF

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Coheed and Cambria - The Crowing":

BED---BB
-D-B---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Tooty's Theme - Banjo-Kazooie":

C-BCE-C-
--BCF-C-

All the low notes. This was a very easy one, don't worry. 

Here is "My Heroine - Silverstein":

D-G---zz
D-G---zz

Low D, high G. This one was actually very difficult because it's more of the background sort of music than a regular melody. If you'd like me to do another part of this song, just let me know.


----------



## kiyyie

Greetings! My new horizons island needs to fit in with my style, so could you help me get tunes to some of my favorite songs?  They’re a little different... the first chords from 0:00-0:07 https://youtu.be/HizLy8FmjUk.  https://youtu.be/nGlIDlOqurA. Or anything from this one https://youtu.be/Vqlfso_a-1Q. Or this https://youtu.be/nGlIDlOqurA. Whatever’s easier?? Is that too much?? Thank you I’m sorry haha


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Liquid Stranger & Space Jesus - Dragonhawks":

E-F-G-A-
G-F-E---

Low E, all other notes high. Unfortunately, town tunes can only play one note at a time, so chords are not possible. I hope that what I was able to do with it sounds right to you.

Here is "Bassnectar - Laughter Crescendo (2012 Version) [OFFICIAL]":

A-EA-EA-
EA-EA-EA

Low E, high A.

Here is "Ellie Goulding - Lights (Bassnectar Remix) [FULL OFFICIAL]":

C-CC-CC-
B-BB-BB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

If you have any future requests for island tunes for New Horizons, as opposed to town tunes for New Leaf, please post them in my Island Tune Maker thread. 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?477902


----------



## kiyyie

Appreciate it! I found my way here thru google. I used to use these awesome forums though. Super super appreciate it. This quarantine is hard for my kind... we crave large crowds ;-;


----------



## FireEmblemFan15

*The edge of dawn*

Hello, I was wondering if you make the "Reach for my hand, I'll sore away" part from The Edge of Dawn from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJCq_hnFZyk


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fire Emblem Three Houses - The Edge of Dawn (Full Version)":

F-GEF---
F-GEC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## agustafson

*song help please!*

hi! i've been trying to get a version of this song by peach pit for my animal crossing town tune! i would love the part right at the beginning, the tune the guy is singing. thank you so much! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCi9I7ylt14


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Peach Pit - Shampoo Bottles (Official Video)":

ACCACD--
A-GA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Vecherom

Still in New Leaf because no switch, I'm looking for the Oldale Town tune-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbkf_6tKafI

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is ""Oldale Town" (from "Pokémon RSE") || Piano Sheet Music ":

C--GFEDE
C---zzzz

G and the first C are high, second C and all other notes are low.


----------



## NormaN

Hi, may I ask for Concord, from Katawa Shoujo?
https://youtu.be/WnqmshjB3pk

I'm barely creating my town, so having a nice town tune for the moment would be the best. Take your time!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Katawa Shoujo OST - Concord (Lilly's Theme)":

GEG--EGE
AEA--EAE

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## nctrick

hi! could you please make a tune for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrP44Jc29_M (0:19-)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "NCT 127 'Not Alone' Track Video #12":

BGAG--BG
AG--BGAG

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## KittyAizen

*Can I get the gurren Lagann theme?*

https://youtu.be/C_t47BVtPuE can I get this theme from :48 to :53 please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 1 Opening":

CG-FE-F-
G---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Vecherom

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is ""Oldale Town" (from "Pokémon RSE") || Piano Sheet Music ":
> 
> C--GFEDE
> C---zzzz
> 
> G and the first C are high, second C and all other notes are low.




You're the best, thanks!


----------



## Dragondood

*Haruka kanata*

Hey, can you do the song haruka kanata please?  https://g.co/kgs/tcHbbg    I'm sorry I don't have the yt link


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sorry, but I'm not comfortable clicking links to websites that I don't know what they are. 
Is this the song you mean?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRn99oN1p_c

If so, here is "Naruto Opening 2 | Haruka Kanata (HD)":

AG--AG--
AB-AG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Kiire

Are you still doing these? <3 I would love to have a town tune of the beginning part of this theme - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHdbjCLDg2A

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Notorisch

Do you think you could do the part of this song that’s between 0:19 - 0:23

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SfO7N_IORSo

And if you could also do the beginning of this song or whatever you can fit lol

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kmbgMsoU_EM


Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "IT (2017) - Every 27 Years [Piano Tutorial] (Synthesia)":

ABC-F-E-
--C---zz

E and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Vash the Stampede - Total Slaughter (Trigun)":

A-FFF-D-
C---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Trigun Rem's Song (English Dub) (S01E08)":

G---D---
FFF-E-D-
C-D-B---

High G, all other notes low. It's three lines long, so you'll have to decide which two you want to use in your town tune. I wanted to complete the musical phrase, but it just doesn't fit into one town tune with the correct timing. If you want to fit all of the notes in, you'll have to remove a lot of the sustain lines - , which will change the timing of it a lot and make it sound different.


----------



## Dragondood

*Thank you!*



kiwikenobi said:


> Sorry, but I'm not comfortable clicking links to websites that I don't know what they are.
> Is this the song you mean?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRn99oN1p_c
> 
> If so, here is "Naruto Opening 2 | Haruka Kanata (HD)":
> 
> AG--AG--
> AB-AG---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Sorry for the link couldn't access yt at that time 
Thank you for the town tune though! Sounds awesome.


----------



## shutupmatt

can u do https://youtu.be/ixmejfodrgs 0:00 to 0:07


----------



## GTypo

dude! What a legend can you please help me with this part

https://youtu.be/Zh-ZUrc-aLI?t=57

Need to get the part where it goes from "Life is a highway" 

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I've already done "Bladee - Be Nice To Me (Instrumental)" in my Island Tune topic:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8503643&viewfull=1#post8503643

Please remember to use the search function on both threads before posting a request. 

Here is Life is a Highway":

BBBAG---
BBBAG-B-
C-D---zz

C, D, and the last B are low, all other B's and notes are high. The musical phrase doesn't fit all in one town tune, so you can choose which two lines you want to use, or remove some of the sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, which will change the timing of the song so it will sound different.


----------



## JadeSapphira

Hey, could you please do 0:00 to 0:04?

https://youtu.be/3qqhc9Id-Os


----------



## pixys

hi! i have a few. 

warm glow - hippo campus 1:01-1:07 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65VSQclrrIg

hot rod - dayglow 0:27-0:32 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuwmWnN2Q90
~~~~~
Falling so in love with you 0:35-0:43 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCb7x9jhCos
~~~
Dream a little dream of me- 0:56 until as far as you can!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHhz747C0rs
~~~~~~~

Using you- 1:08-1:16 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp1ZluX4aYs



thank u so much!!!! sorry for so many, you dont have to do all!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jim Steinman - Rock & Roll Dreams Come Through":

AAAAGC-D
-C-DE-DB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've decided to close this thread. Running both this and the New Horizons one is too difficult, and a lot of people have been posting in both threads at once, which makes things very confusing. I think it will be easier for it all to be in one thread. This one will still be around for people to search for songs that I've already done, but any new requests will need to go to the New Horizons Island Tune Maker thread instead.

I hope to see you there.


----------



## Vanoaker

edited post because I used the wrong one oops


----------

